# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  دروس في شرح الآجرومية ( للمبتدئين ) غاية في السهولة والوضوح.

## صفاء الدين العراقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعدُ فقد التمس مني بعض الإخوة أن أكتب شرحا ميسرا على الآجرومية فأجبته لذلك عسى الله أن يبارك بها.
وقد انتهجتُ فيها طريقة التدرج في عرض المعلومات والتعاريف وعدم الإحالة على مجهول.
والله أسأل أن ينفعَ بها الكاتب والقارئ وأن يجعل أعمالنا صالحة ولوجهه  الكريم خالصة إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير هو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل ولا حول ولا  قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.

 ( الدرس الأول )
 مقدمة
 النحو: قواعد يعرف بها ضبط آخر الكلمة.
 وفائدته: صون اللسان عن الخطأ في الكلام، وفهم القرآن والسنة.
 بمعنى  أن العرب الفصحاء كانوا يتحدثون بالعربية وفق قانون مستقيم، فلما فتحت  البلاد واختلط العرب بالأعاجم تسرب اللحن والخلل إلى نطقهم فاشتدت الحاجة  إلى وضع قواعد مستخرجة من كلام العرب الفصحاء يتمكن بها الناطق من صون  لسانه عن الخطأ فمن أجل ذلك وضعوا علم النحو.
 ثم  إن أبحاث هذا العلم تتعلق بالحرف الأخير من الكلمة فتجده يعلمك متى تنطق  بها مضمومة ومتى تنطق بها مفتوحة أو مكسورة أو ساكنة فقوله تعالى: ( الحمدُ  للهِ ربِ العالمينَ ) نلاحظ أن حركة الحرف الأخير من الكلمات كالدال من  الحمد والهاء من الله مختلفة تبعا لقواعد علم النحو.
 ثم إن فائدته ترجع إلى غرضين:
 الأول: لفظي.
 والثاني معنوي.
 فأما  الفائدة التي ترجع للّفظ فهي صون اللسان عن الخطأ في الكلام بحيث يكون  نطقك بالكلام كنطق العرب الأوائل، ونحن اليوم وإن صرنا نتحدث بالعامية ولا  نراعي في كلامنا علم النحو إلا أن طالب العلم يحتاج إليه في الخطب والدروس ،  وكذا إذا أخذ في تأليف كتاب أو رسالة إذْ يقبح منه وهو يتكلم في الدين  وينظر إليه على أنه صاحب علم ودعوة يحرك الكلمات بشكل خاطئ.
 وأما الفائدة المعنوية فهي الاستعانة بالنحو على فهم القرآن والسنة النبوية اللذين هما مصدرا التشريع.
 مثال: من مسائل وقواعد علم النحو هي ( الفاعل مرفوع- والمفعول به منصوب  ) فإذا أردنا أن نُخبرَ عن زيد بأنه ضرب عمرا نقول: ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً، فبما  أن زيدا هو الفاعل أي الذي قام بالضرب نرفعه هنا بالضمة، وبما أن عمرا هو  المفعول به أي الذي وقع عليه الضرب ننصبه هنا بالفتحة.
 فالمتكلم  بهذه الجملة ( ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً ) متى رفع كلمة زيد ونصب كلمة عمرو يقال:  إنه قد أصاب ومتى ما نطق بهما على غير تلك الصورة يقال إنه قد لَحَنَ في  كلامه وأخطأ في النحو.
 ثم  إن السامع والقارئ لتلك الجملة يستطيع من خلال علم النحو أن يعرف من هو  الضارب ومن هو المضروب لأنه حينما يجد كلمة زيد قد رفعت وكلمة عمرو قد نصبت  يعلم من هو الفاعل ومن هو المفعول به فمِن هنا كان علم النحو مظهرا للمعنى  الذي يقصده المتكلم والكاتب.
 فإذا  قرأ العاميّ قول الله تعالى: ( حضرَ يعقوبَ الموتُ ) فلعله يستشكل كيف أن  يعقوب عليه السلام حضر وجاء للموت فهل قتل نفسه- حاشاه- أو ماذا؟ بينما  طالب العلم الذي درس النحو ينظر في لفظ الآية فيجد أن الباء من يعقوب  مفتوحة، والتاء من الموت مضمومة فيعلم أن الآية فيها تقديم المفعول على  الفاعل والأصل حضرَ الموتُ يعقوبَ فالموت هو الذي حضر يعقوب.     
 ومثله  قول الله تعالى ( إنما يخشى اللهَ من عبادِه العلماءُ ) فقد يستشكل كيف أن  الله يخشى ويخاف من العلماء بينما نجد أن لفظ الجلالة مفعول به منصوب،  والعلماء فاعل مرفوع فالتقدير إنما يخشى العلماءُ اللهَ فلا إشكال.
 فالخلاصة  هي أن علم النحو هو قواعد يعرف بها كيفية ضبط الحرف الأخير من الكلمة على  الكيفية التي نطقت بها العرب، وأن معرفة قواعد النحو تعين على كشف المعنى  الذي قصده المتكلم فلذا نحتاج النحو لفهم كلام الله وكلام رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم.

 ( مسائل )
 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي علم النحو ؟
 2- ما هي فائدة دراسة علم النحو؟
 3- وضّح كيف أن النحو يكشف المعنى المراد؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثاني )

الكلمة والكلام

قد علمت أن علم النحو هو قواعد يعرف بها ضبط آخر الكلمة وأن فائدته صون  اللسان عن الخطأ في الكلام وفهم القرآن والسنة، فلا بد لنا من أن نعرف بشكل  مفصّل ما هو المقصود بالكلمة والكلام.
فلو لاحظنا الكلمات الآتية: ( جبل- كتاب- فم ) لوجدناها تتكون من مجموعة  أحرف هجائية فالكلمة الأولى مثلا تتكون من ( الجيم- والباء- واللام ) وهكذا  سائر الكلمات التي ننطق بها.
وحروف الهجاء تسعة وعشرون حرفا هي: ( أ- ب - ت - ث - ج - ح- خ - د - ذ - ر -  ز- س - ش  ص - ض -ط - ظ - ع - غ - ف - ق - ك - ل - م - ن - هـ - و - ا - ي  ) فالهزة أولها والياء آخرها والألف بين الواو والياء.
ثم إن هذه الأحرف إذا اجتمعت مع بعضها قد يحصل منها معنى في اللغة العربية  وقد لا يحصل منها معنى فمثلا لفظ ( زيد ) له معنى ولفظ ( ديز ) لا معنى له.   
ونعني باللفظ هو: الصوت المشتمل على بعض الأحرف، والصوت هو: كل ما يسمع.
فإذا كانت بيدك قطعة نقود معدنية وألقيتها في الأرض فستسمع لها صوتا، وإذا  فتحت الباب فتسمع صوتا فكل ما سمعته بإذنك فهو صوت، وهذا الصوت إن كان  خاليا من الأحرف فيسمى صوتا فقط كصوت الجرس، وإن كان ذا أحرف فيسمى لفظا  مثل لفظ زيد، فالصوت أعم وأوسع من اللفظ.
واللفظ ينقسم إلى قسمين:
أولا- اللفظ المستعمل وهو: ما له معنى. مثل: زيد - بيت - رجل.
ثانيا- اللفظ المهمل وهو: ما ليس له معنى. مثل: ديز -فيس - تيب.
واللفظ المستعمل ينقسم إلى قسمين:
1- مفرد وهو: اللفظة الواحدة. مثل: ( زيد - كتاب - سيارة ) ويسمى اللفظ المستعمل المفرد بالكلمة.
2- مركب وهو: ما تكون من لفظتين فأكثر. مثل: ( غلام زيد - عصير البرتقال- الحمد لله رب العالمين ).
واللفظ المركب ينقسم بدوره إلى قسمين:
أ- مركب مفيد وهو: ما يحسن السكوت عليه. ويسمى بالمركب التام.
ب- مركب غير مفيد وهو: ما لا يحسن السكوت عليه. ويسمى بالمركب الناقص.
مثال: زيدٌ قائمٌ، هذا لفظ مركب من كلمتين وهو يفيد معنى يحسن السكوت عليه  أي يصح الاكتفاء به فإذا سمع إنسانٌ شخصا يقول زيد قائم فسيفهم معنى تاما  وهو أن شخصا يسمى بزيد قائم.
مثال: قامَ زيدٌ، هذا لفظ مركب مفيد لأنه يدل على معنى كامل يصح السكوت عليه والاكتفاء به.
مثال: عصيرُ البرتقالِ، هذا لفظ مركب من كلمتين ( عصير- البرتقال ) ولكنه  غير مفيد لأنه لا يحسن السكوت عليه ولا يكتفي به السامع فهو ناقص الدلالة  فعصير البرتقال ماذا به؟ هل هو حلو أو حامض أو غالي الثمن لم يبيّن فلا  يفيد فائدة يحسن السكوت عليها فإذا أكمل المتكلم وقال: عصيرُ البرتقالِ  حلوٌ فهذا يكون مركبا مفيدا.
مثال: إذا قامَ زيدٌ، هذا لفظ مركب من ثلاث كلمات: ( إذا- قام- زيد ) ولكنه  غير مفيد والسامع يبقى ينتظر ولا يصح الاكتفاء به، فإذا قام زيدٌ يكون  ماذا لم يبيّن، فلا يكون المركب مفيدا ولكن إذا قيل إذا قام زيد فسلم عليه  أو فأكرمه أو ناوله المنشفة ونحو ذلك فسيكون مركبا مفيدا.
ويسمى اللفظ المركب المفيد بالكلام والجملة  نحو زيد قائم، وقام زيد، وكما تلاحظ فإن الكلمات المستعملة في تركيب الكلام  عربية أي نطقت بها العرب فالكلام عند النحاة لا يكون بغير ألفاظ العرب فلو  استعلمنا غير لغة العرب كاللغة الانكليزية للمحاورة فلا تسمى تلك الألفاظ  عند النحاة كلاما لأنها ليست موضوعة بلغة العرب فالكلام إذاً هو: اللفظ المركب المفيد بالوضع العربي.
فتلخص من ذلك أن اللفظ هو الصوت المشتمل على بعض الأحرف، وهو مستعمل ومهمل،  واللفظ المستعمل مفرد ومركب، والمركب تارة يكون مفيدا تاما ويسمى بالكلام،  وتارة يكون غير مفيد وهو الناقص.

( أسئلة )
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الكلمة وما هو الكلام؟ 
2- عرِّف ما يلي: ( الصوت- اللفظ- المستعمل- المهمل- المركب الناقص )؟ 
3- مثِّل بمثال من عندك للفظ المفرد، والمركب الناقص، والمركب التام؟

( تمارين )

عيّن المركب الناقص، من الكلام فيما يلي:
( الحمدُ للهِ- إنما الأعمالُ بالنياتِ- المدينةُ المنورةُ- ليتَ المريضَ- إن اتقيتَ اللهَ- لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ- صحيحُ البخاريْ ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثالث )

أقسام الكلام

 قد  علمتَ أن الكلامَ هو: اللفظُ المركبُ المفيدُ بالوضعِ العربي، وأن الكلمةَ  هي: اللفظُ المستعملُ المفردُ ونريد أن نبيّن هنا أقسامَ الكلامِ أي  أجزاءه التي يتألف منها.
فأقسامه ثلاثة هي:  أولا- الاسم، ثانيا- الفعل،ثالثا- الحرف.
ولكل واحد منها علامة يُعرف ويتميّز بها عن البقية، فمن علامات الاسم هي:
1- التنوين  وهو تنوين الضم والفتح والكسر ( ٌ، ً ، ٍ ) مثل: هذا كتابٌ-وقرأتُ كتاباً-  ونظرت إلى كتابٍ فكتاب اسم والدليل هو وجود التنوين في آخره. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( سيصلى ناراً ذاتَ لهبٍ ) فنار ولهب اسمان لوجود التنوين في آخرهما.
2- الألف واللام. مثل: الرجل- الكتاب- الشمس- الزجاج، فهذه كلها أسماء لوجود أل في أولها. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( الرحمنِ الرحيمِ) فلفظ رحمن ورحيم اسمان لوجود الألف واللام في أولهما. 
3- الإسناد إليه ومعناه: أن تنسب لشيء شيئا آخر،  مثل: ( زيدٌ قائمٌ ) فهنا نسبتَ وأسندتَ لزيد القيام فيسمى زيد مسندا  إليه، ويسمى القيام مسندا، فزيد هنا اسم لأنه أسند إليه القيام، وكل كلمة  أسند إليها شيء تكون اسما فوقوع الكلمة مسندا إليه هو دليل على أنها اسم،  ومثل: ( قامَ زيدٌ- نامَ بكرٌ- أنا مسلمٌ ) فزيد اسم لأنه أسند إليه  القيام، وبكرٌ اسم لأنه أسند إليه النوم، وأنا اسم لأنه أسند إليه الإسلام. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( محمدٌ رسولُ اللهِ ) فمحمد اسم لأنه أسند إليه الرسالة صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وأما  الفعل فهو كلمة تدل على وقوع عمل معين في زمن ما، مثل ضرب يدل على وقوع  الضرب في زمن سابق، ومثل يضرب يدل على وقوع الضرب في الزمن الحالي، ومثل  سأضرب يدل على وقوع الضرب في زمن المستقبل، ومثل ( كتب- سجد- يأكل- يصوم)  فكلها تدل على وقوع فعل وعمل معين في زمن ما.  ثم الفعل ثلاثة أقسام هي:
1- الفعل الماضي. مثل: ضربَ- كتبَ - استخرَجَ، وهو يدل على الزمن الفائت أي السابق لزمن التكلم. 2- الفعل المضارع.  مثل: يضربُ- نكتبُ- تستخرِجُ، وهو يدل على الزمن الحالي أي زمن التكلم،  والزمن المستقبلي فمثلا لو قلتَ: يحصدُ الفلاحُ الزرعَ، فقد يكون الفلاح  يحصد في أثناء التكلم فيكون يحصد للحال وقد يكون المعنى سيحصد الفلاح الزرع  أي بعد زمن التكلم فيكون يحصد للمستقبل، فالمضارع له زمنان: الحال،  والاستقبال.
 3- فعل الأمر. مثل: اضربْ- اكتبْ- اِستخرِجْ، فيدل على طلب الفعل في زمن المستقبل أي بعد التكلم. فعلامة الفعل الماضي هي: تاء التأنيث الساكنة  مثل: ضربَتْ- كتبَتْ- استخرجَتْ، فهذه أفعال ماضية لوجود تاء التأنيث في  آخرها وسميت تاء التأنيث لأنها تستعمل مع الإناث تقول: كتبَتْ هندٌ الدرسَ.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قالتْ ربِّ ابنِّ لي عندك بيتاً في الجنةِ ) فقالتْ فعل ماضٍ لوجود تاء التأنيث في آخره.
وعلامة الفعل المضارع هي: ( لَمْ )  مثل: لم يضربْ- لم يلعبْ- لم يستخرجْ تقول: لمْ يهملْ زيدٌ الدرسَ فيهمل  فعل مضارع بدليل وجود كلمة لمْ في أوله، فلمْ لا تدخل إلا على الفعل  المضارع.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لمْ يلدْ ولمْ يولدْ ولم يكنْ لهُ كفواً أحدٌ ) فيلد ويولد ويكن أفعال مضارعة بدليل لمْ. وفعل الأمر علامته مركبة من أمرين فلا بد من وجودهما معا كي تكون الكلمة فعل أمر وهما: أ- دلالته على الطلب، ب- قبوله ياءَ المخاطبَةِ،  مثل: اكتبْ، فهو فعل أمر لأنه يدل على الطلب ويقبل ياء المخاطبة نقول  اكتبيْ فقبلت الكلمة هذه الياء التي تستعمل لخطاب الإناث تقول اكتبي يا  هندُ الدرسَ ومثل: اضربيْ المسيءَ فاضربي فعل أمر لدلالته على الطلب أي طلب  الكتابة ووجود ياء المخاطبَةِ في آخره. 
مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( فكليْ واشربيْ وقَرِّيْ عينا ) فكلي واشربي وقرِّي  أفعال أمر لدلالتها على الطلب ووجود ياء المخاطبة في آخرها.
وأما الحرف فعلامته هي: عدم قبول أي علامة من علامات الاسم أو الفعل،  بمعنى أن علامات الأسماء هي: ( التنوين- والألف واللام- والإسناد إليه )  وعلامات الفعل هي: ( تاء التأنيث- ولم- ودلالته على الطلب مع قبوله ياء  المخاطبَة ) فنأتي بالكلمة ونختبر عليها جميع علامات الاسم والفعل فإذا لم  تقبلها فهي حرف مثل ( في- عن- على- إلى ) فإذا أخذنا إلى مثلا وجدناها لا  تقبل التنوين ولا تقبل أل فلا نقول الإلى ولا تصلح للإسناد ولا تقبل تاء  التأنيث فلا يقال إلات، ولا لمْ فلا يقال لمْ إلى، وليس فيها دلالة على  الطلب ولا تقبل ياء المخاطبة فتكون حرفا، فكل كلمة تقبل علامة من علامات  الاسم فهي اسم وكل كلمة تقبل علامة من علامات الفعل فهي فعل وكل كلمة لا  تقبل شيئا من علامات الاسم ولا الفعل فهي حرف. تنبيه: هذه العلامات السابقة يستدل بها في حالة كونها موجودة في الكلمة وفي حالة قبولها لها فمثلا نقول إن (الرجل ) اسم لوجود الألف واللام، ونقول ( رجل ) اسم أيضا لقبول الألف واللام فتصير الرجل.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أقسام الكلام؟
2- ما هي علامة كل قسم من أقسام الكلام؟
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل قسم من أقسام الكلام؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 ميّز بين الاسم والفعل والحرف مع ذكر الدليل فيما يأتي: ( نخيل- مصباح- هل- ينصر- المتقون- يؤمنون- مِنْ- كاتبٌ- أفلحَ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 عيّن الماضي والمضارع والأمر من الأفعال الآتية مع ذكر الدليل: ( هُزي- نعبدُ- نستعينُ- يقيمونَ- أنذرَ- رأَى- سبِّحْ- اِستقمْ ).

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

أحسنت واصل بارك الله فيك فإنك إن شاء الله على ثغر

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الرابع )


الإعراب 

قد علمتَ أن النحو هو: قواعد يعرف بها ضبط آخر الكلمة، وأن البحث في علم النحو إنما يكون في الحرف الأخير من الكلمة.
وآخر الكلمة يكون محلا لتغيرات مختلفة لاحظْ قول الله تعالى: ( الذينَ قالَ لهمُ الناسُ إنَّ الناسَ  قد جمعوا لكم ) فانظر إلى كلمة ( الناس ) ذكرت مضمومة ثم ذكرت مفتوحة،  ولاشك أنَّ هذا التغير إنما هو بسبب قواعد النحو، وكذلك انظر إلى هذه  الآيات قال الله تعالى: ( قُتِلَ الإنسانُ ما أكفرَهُ ) وقال سبحانه: ( إنَّ الإنسانَ لفيْ خُسرٍ ) وقال: ( هل أتى على الإنسانِ حينٌ مِن الدهرِ ) تجد كلمة ( إنسان ) ذكرت مضمومة ثم مفتوحة، ثم مكسورة، بحسب موقعها في الكلام، فكلمة ( الناس- والإنسان ) تسمى بالمعربة.
والكلمة المعربة هي: الكلمة التي تتغيّر حركة آخرها بحسب موقعها في الكلام.
وهنا نصل إلى سؤال مهم وهو: متى يصح أن نجعل آخر الكلمة مضمومة ومتى يصح أن نجعلها مفتوحة ومتى يصح أن نجعلها مكسورة ؟
والجواب هو: أن ضبط حركة آخر الكلمة يكون بحسب موقعها في الجملة والكلام.
ولنذكر بعض القواعد:أولا: ( الفاعل يضم آخره )، ثانيا: ( المفعول به يفتح آخره )، ثالثا: ( الاسم المسبوق بحرف الجر يكسر آخره ).
وإليك الشرح والبيان:
قد  عرفتَ كيف تميّز بين الاسم والفعل والحرف، ثم الفعل دائما يقتضي وجود فاعل  قام بذلك الفعل فانظر إلى هذه الأمثلة: ( قامَ زيدٌ- جاءَ عمروٌ- استيقظَ  الولدُ ) تجد ثلاث جمل كل واحدة منها متكونة من فعل واسم فالجملة الأولى (  قامَ زيدٌ ) متكونة من فعل ماض، واسم، وكذلك البقية ولو لاحظنا معاني تلك  الجمل لوجدناها تدل على فعل، وشخص قام بذلك الفعل، يسمى بالفاعل وتكون حركة  آخره هي الضمة.
فالفاعل هو: اسمٌ يأتي بعد الفعل، ويدل معناه أنه هو الذي قام بالفعل، ويكون آخره ضمة.
فهذا الضابط الأول الذي مسكناه وهو أننا نضم آخر الاسم إذا كان فاعلا.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قالَ نسوةٌ في المدينةِ ) فقالَ: فعل ماض، ونسوةٌ، فاعلٌ آخره ضمة. 
وأما المفعول به فانظر معي إلى هذه الأمثلة:( ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً- أكرمَ عليٌ بكراً- قرأَ الطالبُ الدرسَ ) تجد  كل جملة متكونة من فعل واسمين الأول منها مضموم والثاني مفتوح ونجد من حيث  المعنى أن الاسم الأول يدل على الفاعل، والثاني يدل على الذي وقع عليه  الفعل، فالاسم الذي قام بالفعل يسمى فاعلا ويكون مضموما، والاسم الذي وقع  عليه الفعل يسمى مفعولا به ويكون مفتوحا.
  فالجملة الأولى ( ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً ) متكونة من فعل ماض، ومن اسم قام بفعل  الضرب وهو زيد ويسمى فاعلا، ومن اسم وقع عليه الضرب وهو عمرو ويسمى مفعولا  به.
فالمفعول به هو: اسم، يدل على الذي وقع عليه الفعل، ويكون آخره فتحة.
وهذا الضابط الثاني الذي نمسكه وهو أننا نفتح آخر الاسم إذا كان مفعولا به.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وورثَ سليمانُ داودَ ) فورثَ فعل ماض، وسليمان فاعل، وداود مفعول به.
وأما الاسم المجرور فهو: اسم يسبقه حرف من حروف الجر.  مثل ( مِن- إلى - عَن- على- في- الباء ) فهذه الحروف تدخل على الأسماء  وتجعل حركة آخرها هو الكسرة، وإليك هذه الأمثلة: ذهب زيدٌ مِن البيتِ إلى  المدرسةِ، فهنا دخل الحرف ( مِن ) على البيت فتسبب في كسره، ودخل الحرف (  إلى ) على المدرسة فكسرها أيضا، ومثل: رميتُ السهمَ عن القوسِ، فالقوس اسم  مكسور والذي سبب له هذه الكسرة هو حرف الجر ( عن )، ومثل: صعدَ زيدٌ على  الدرجِ، فالدرج اسم مكسور لأنه مسبوق بحرف الجر ( على ) ومثل: دخلَ زيدٌ في  المسجدِ، فالمسجد اسم مكسور آخره والذي عمل فيه هذه الكسرة وجلبها له هو (  في )، ومثل: كتبَ زيدٌ بالقلمِ، فالباء حرف جر وقد كسرت القلم.
فحروف الجر هي: حروف معينة مثل مِن وإلى تدخل على الأسماء وتقوم بكسر آخرها.
وهذا الضابط الثالث الذي نمسكه وهو أننا نكسر الاسم المسبوق بحرف الجر.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( مِن المسجدِ الحرامِ إلى المسجدِ الأقصى ) فالمسجد كسر مرتين مرة بسبب ( مِن ) ومرة بسبب ( إلى ).
فتلخص من ذلك أن الإعراب هو: تغير يحدث في آخر الكلمة لاختلاف موقعها في الكلام.
فالكلمة  تتغير من ( الضمة إلى الفتحة إلى الكسرة ) بحسب موقعها فإذا وقعت في  الجملة فاعلا حدثت الضمة، وإذا وقعت مفعولا به حدثت الكسرة، وإذا وقعت  مسبوقة بحرف جر حدثت الكسرة.

( أسئلة )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الإعراب؟
2- ما هو الفاعل وما هو المفعول به وما هو الاسم المجرور؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك للفاعل والمفعول به والاسم المجرور؟

( تمارين 1 )

استخرج الفاعل والمفعول به والاسم المجرور فيما يأتي:
(  صاحَ الديكُ- بكى الطفلُ- يزرعُ الفلاحُ الأرضَ- مزَّقَ الغلامُ الورقَ-  يقطعُ النجارُ الخشبَ بالمنشارِ- ترقدُ الدجاجةُ على البيضِ- ركبَ زيدٌ  الطائرةَ من العراقِ إلى الشامِ- يغوصُ السبَّاحُ في الماءِ ).

( تمارين 2 )

ضع الأسماء التالية في كلام بحيث تكون مرة مضمومة ومرة مفتوحة ومرة مكسورة:
( الرجل- الأسد- البرق- المؤمن- المطر ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الخامس )

 أقسام الإعراب

 قد  علمتَ أن الإعراب هو: تغيير يحدث في آخر الكلمة لاختلاف موقعها في الكلام،  وأن الكلمة المعربة هي: التي تتغير حركة آخرها بحسب موقعها في الكلام.
ثم إن للإعراب أربعة أقسام هي: 
1- الرفع، 2- النصب، 3- الجر، 4- الجزم.
فالتغير  بالضمة يسمى رفعا. مثل: قامَ زيدٌ، فزيد كلمة مرفوعة بدليل الضمة التي في  آخرها وبما أن الفاعل آخره ضمة فيكون كل فاعل مرفوعا.
والتغير  بالفتحة يسمى نصبا. مثل ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً، فعمرو كلمة منصوبة بدليل الفتحة  التي في آخرها وبما أن المفعول به آخره فتحة فيكون كل مفعول به منصوبا. 
والتغير  بالكسرة يسمى جرا. مثل ذهبَ الطالبُ إلى المدرسةِ، فالمدرسة كلمة مجرورة  بدليل الكسرة في آخرها وبما أن الاسم المجرور آخره كسرة فيكون كل اسم مسبوق  بحرف الجر مجرورا.
 والتغير بالسكون يسمى جزما. مثل لم يقمْ زيدٌ، فيقمْ فعل مضارع مجزوم بدليل السكون في آخره.
 وبما أنه قد تقدم بيان الفاعل والمفعول به والاسم المجرور فلنتكلم بشيء من التفصيل عن الجزم فنقول: 
قد  مرّ عليك أن الفعل ثلاثة أقسام: ماض، ومضارع، وأمر، وعرفت العلامة التي  تميز كل فعل عن الآخر ثم إن الفعل المضارع كالاسم تحدث في آخره تغيرات  مختلفة لاحظ هذه الآيات قال الله تعالى: ( اليومَ يغفِرُ اللهُ لكم ) وقال تعالى: ( فلنْ يغفِرَ اللهُ لهم ) وقال تعالى: ( إنْ ينتهوا يُغفَرْ لهم ) تجد الفعل المضارع ( يغفر ) عرضة للتغيرات فمرة آخره ضمة، ومرة فتحة، ومرة سكون، وبالتأكيد إن هذه التغيرات تابعة للقواعد. 
وإليك بعض تلك القواعد:
أولا: ( الفعل المضارع ينصب إذا سبقه حرف نصب)، ثانيا: ( الفعل المضارع يجزم إذا سبقه حرف جزم) ثالثا: ( الفعل المضارع يرفع إذا لم يسبقه حرف نصب أو جزم) وإليك الشرح والتفصيل:
 انظر  في الأمثلة التالية: ( لنْ يقومَ زيدٌ- لنْ يهملَ الطالبُ الدرسَ، لنْ  يفلحَ الكافرُ ) تجد أن الحرف ( لنْ ) دخل على الأفعال المضارعة: ( يقوم-  يهمل- يفلح ) فنصبها أي جعل في آخرها فتحة.
 فظهر أن الحرف ( لنْ ) إذا دخل على الفعل المضارع فإنه ينصبه دائما.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وقال الذين كفروا لنْ نؤمنَّ بهذا القرآن  ) فلن حرف نصب، ونؤمنَ فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة.
وأنظر  في الأمثلة التالية: ( لم يذهبْ عمروٌ- لم يهمِلْ الطالبُ الدرسَ- لم  يكسرْ الطفلُ الزجاجَ ) تجد أن الحرف ( لمْ ) دخلَ على الأفعال المضارعة (  يذهب- يهمل- يكسر ) فجزمها أي جعل آخرها سكونا.
فظهر أن الحرف ( لمْ ) إذا دخل على الفعل المضارع فإنه يجزمه دائما.    مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( لم يلدْ ولم يولدْ ولم  يكنْ له كفواً أحدٌ ) فلم حرف  جزم والأفعال المضارعة: ( يلد- يولد- يكن ) مجزومة وعلامة جزمها السكون.
 وأنظر  في الأمثلة التالية: ( يقومُ زيدٌ- يكرمُ الناسُ العاِلمَ - يشكرُ المؤمنُ  اللهَ ) تجد أن الأفعال المضارعة        ( يقوم- يكرم- يشكر ) لم يسبقها  حرف ناصب ولم يسبقها حرف جازم فلهذا رفعت أي كان آخرها ضمة فظهر أن الفعل  المضارع متى تجرد عن الناصب والجازم فإنه يرفع.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( أرأيتَ الذي يكذِّبُ بالدينِ ) فيكذب فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة.
وبهذا البيان قد حصلت لك صورة واضحة عن المقصود بالجزم.
 ولعلك  لاحظتَ أن الأسماء دخلها الرفع والنصب والجر فتوجد أسماء مرفوعة كالفاعل،  وتوجد أسماء منصوبة كالمفعول به، وتوجد أسماء مجرورة إذا سبقت بحرف جر، ولا  توجد أسماء مجزومة في العربية أبدا.
 وأيضا  رأيتَ أن الأفعال المضارعة تكون مرفوعة إذا لم يدخل عليها حرف ناصب أو  جازم، وتكون منصوبة إذا دخل عليه حرف ناصب، وتكون مجزومة إذا دخل عليها حرف  جازم، ولا تكون مجرورة فلا توجد أفعال مجرورة في لغة العرب إطلاقا.
 فتلخص  أن أقسام الإعراب أربعة رفع ونصب وجر وجزم، وأن الرفع والنصب يدخل على  الأسماء والأفعال المضارعة، وأن الجر يختص بالأسماء، وأن الجزم يختص  بالأفعال المضارعة.
وقد حصلنا في نهاية الدرس على ست قواعد نحوية مهمة يجب استيعابها جيدا هي:
أولا: كل فاعل مرفوع- ثانيا: كل مفعول به منصوب- ثالثا: كل اسم مسبوق بحرف جر مجرور. رابعا: كل فعل مضارع مسبوق بناصب منصوب- خامسا: كل فعل مضارع مسبوق بجازم مجزوم. سادسا: كل فعل مضارع تجرد عن الناصب والجازم مرفوع. 

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أقسام الإعراب؟
 2- وزّع أقسام الإعراب على الأسماء والأفعال؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل قسم من أقسام الإعراب؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 عيّن الكلمات المرفوع والمنصوبة والمجرورة والمجزومة فيما يأتي:
(  طلعتْ الشمسُ من المشرقِ- اجتهدَ الطالبُ في الامتحانِ- لم يكثِرْ المريضُ  من الطعامِ- لن يتركَ المؤمنُ الصلاةَ- يحبُ المسلمُ الخيرَ ).

 ( تمارين 2 )

 ضع الأفعال المضارعة الآتية في جمل مفيدة واجعلها تارة مرفوعة وتارة منصوبة وتارة مجزومة: ( يشرب- ينصر- تشرق- يسجد- يستخرج ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> ( الدرس الرابع )
> 
> اوإذا وقعت مفعولا به حدثت الكسرة، وإذا وقعت مسبوقة بحرف جر حدثت الكسرة.


تصحيح: وإذا وقعت مفعولا به حدثت الفتحة.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السادس )


البناء

قد  علمتَ أن الإعرابَ هو: تغيرٌ يحدث في آخر الكلمة لاختلاف موقعها في  الكلام، وأن أقسام الإعراب أربعة هي: رفع ونصب وجر وجزم، فلا يخلو أي إعراب  من قسم من هذه الأقسام.
ثم إن الإعراب لن يحصلَ إلا بتوفر أمرين هما:1- العامل، 2- المعمول.
بمعنى أن كل مرفوع لا بد له من رافع، وكل منصوب لا بد له من ناصب، وكل مجرور لا بد له من جار، وكل مجزوم لا بد له من جازم. 
مثل:  ذهبَ زيدٌ إلى البيتِ، فالبيت اسم مجرور، والذي عمل وجلب له الجر والكسرة  هو حرف الجر ( إلى ) فـ ( إلى ) يسمى بالعامل، والكلمة التي وقع فيها الجر  وهي هنا ( البيت ) تسمى بالمعمول، والجر الذي هو التغير الحاصل بالكسرة هو  العمل والإعراب.
فالعامل هو: الذي يجلب الرفع أو النصب أو الجر أو الجزم.
والمعمول هو: الكلمة التي يظهر في آخرها الرفع أو النصب أو الجر أو الجزم.
وأما العمل فهو نفس الإعراب أي الرفع أو النصب أو الجر أو الجزم ( ُ، َ ، ِ ، ْ ).
وحروف  الجر هي التي تعمل الجر في الاسم، وأما الفاعل والمفعول به فالذي يعمل  فيهما هو الفعل أي أن الذي جعل الفاعل مرفوعا، وجعل المفعول به منصوبا هو  الفعل، مثل: ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً، فالذي رفع زيدا وجعل آخره ضمة هو ( ضربَ )،  والذي نصب عمراً وجعل آخره فتحة هو ( ضربَ ) أيضا.
فضربَ هو العامل، وزيد وعمرو هما المعمولان، والرفع الذي في آخر زيد، والنصب الذي في آخر عمرو هو العمل والإعراب.
فظهر  أنه يوجد رافع ومرفوع ورفع، فالرافع هو العامل، والمرفوع هو المعمول،  والرفع هو الإعراب والعمل وكذا قل في البقية من نصب وجر وجزم.
فلو أردنا أن نعدّل على تعريف الإعراب ونجعله أكثر دقة نقول: الإعراب هو: تغيرٌ يحدث في آخر الكلمة بسبب دخول العامل. أي أن الذي يجلب التغير الإعرابي في آخر الكلمة هو العامل.
وأما البناء فهو عكس الإعراب إذْ هو: لزوم آخر الكلمة حركة واحدة مهما تغيّرت العوامل.
فإذا كان الإعراب تغير بسبب عامل، فالبناء لزوم حالة واحدة بلا تأثر بأي عامل ومهما تغير موقع الكلمة.
والآن لاحظ معي هذه الآيات قال الله تعالى: ( وما ينظرُ هؤُلاءِ إلا صيحةً واحدةً ) وقال تعالى: ( إنَّ هؤلاءِ لشِرذِمَةٌ قليلونَ ) وقال: ( وجئنا بكَ شهيداً على هؤلاءِ )  تجد أن كلمة هؤلاءِ قد لازمت حالة واحدة وهي الكسر رغم اختلاف العوامل  الداخلة عليها ورغم تغير موقعها فهي لا تتأثر وتبقى ملازمة لحركة واحدة.
وأنظر  في الأمثلة التالية: ( جاءَ هؤلاءِ- أكرمَ زيدٌ هؤلاءِ- سلّمَ زيدٌ على  هؤلاءِ ) تجد أن هؤلاء في المثال الأول وقعت فاعلا فالمفروض أنها تضم  ولكنها لم تتأثر بالفعل جاء، وفي المثال الثاني وقعت هؤلاء مفعولا به  فالمفروض أنها تفتح ولكنها لم تتأثر بالفعل أكرم وفي المثال الأخير سبقت  بحرف الجر على ولكن الكسرة في آخرها ليست بسبب حرف الجر لأنها ملازمة للكسر  دائما سواء دخل عليها الجار أو الرافع أو الناصب.
فيقال إن كلمة هؤلاء مبنية أي ثابتة كبناء البيت الذي لا يتحرك فهي تظل محافظة على حالة واحدة. 
وهنا  نصل لسؤال مهم وهو قد عرفنا أن الكلمة ثلاثة أقسام هي: ( اسم- وفعل- وحرف )  وعرفنا أن الكلمة إما أن تكون معربة أو مبنية فأي أقسام الكلمة معرب وأيها  مبني؟
والجواب  هو: أن الحروفَ كلها مبنية فلا يوجد حرف معرب أبدا، والأفعال ثلاثة أقسام:  ماض ومضارع وأمر، فالماضي والأمر مبنيان دائما، والفعل المضارع تارة يعرب،  وتارة يبنى، والأسماء أيضا تعرب وأحيانا قد تبنى، فزيد من الأسماء معرب،  وهؤلاءِ من الأسماء مبني.
فالذي يعرب ويكون محلا للتغيرات هو ( الاسم- والفعل المضارع ) فقط، والباقي يبنى.
ثم إن الكلمة المبنية تارة يكون حركة بنائها هي: السكون مثل مِنْ، ولنْ ولمْ وهذه حروف.
وتارة يكون حركة بنائها هو الفتح مثل الفعل الماضي نحو: ضربَ- كتبَ- سجدَ- ركعَ- ذهبَ- قامَ.وتارة يكون حركة بنائها هو الكسر مثل اسم هؤلاءِ ومثل الباء حرف الجر(  بـِ ) تقول: كتبتُ بِالقَلَمِ.
وتارة يكون حركة بنائها هو الضم مثل اسم نحنُ وحيثُ.
مثال: قال تعالى: ( وورثَ سليمانُ داودَ ) فنقول في وصف هذه الكلمات من حيث القواعد النحوية:
وَرِثَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتحِ. ( كلمة مبنية ).
سليمانُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة. ( كلمة معربة ). 
داودَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبة الفتحة. ( كلمة معربة ).

( الأسئلة )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الإعراب وما هي أركانه؟
2- ما هو البناء وما هي حركاته؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكلمة معربة ولكلمة مبنية في جملة مفيدة؟

( التمارين  )

عيّن الكلمات المعربة والمبنية وبيّن حركة الإعراب والبناء فيما يأتي:
( أكرمَ الرجلُ الشيخَ- ينصرُ اللهُ الحقَ- لنْ يفلحَ الساحرُ- اذهبْ إلىْ المسجدِ- لمْ  يستقبلْ زيدٌ هؤلاءِ ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السابع )

 الإعراب اللفظي والتقديري والمحلي

 قد  علمتَ أن الإعرابَ هو: تغير يحدث في آخر الكلمة بسبب دخول العوامل، وأن  البناء هو: لزوم آخر الكلمة حالة واحدة مهما اختلفت العوامل.
ثم إن للإعراب ثلاثة أنواع: أولا: الإعراب اللفظي- ثانيا: الإعراب التقديري- ثالثا: الإعراب المحلي.
انظر في الأمثلة التالية: ( جاءَ زيدٌ- أكرمَ عليٌ زيداً- مرَّ بكرٌ بزيدٍ  ) تجد أن زيدا معرب والدليل أن الدال فيه لم تثبتْ على حركة واحدة بل  تغيرت بحسب العوامل، وتجد أيضا أن علامات الإعراب على الدال ظاهرة ملفوظة  مقروءة وهي الضمة والفتحة والكسرة ويسمى هذا النوع بالإعراب اللفظي  والظاهري وهو: أن تكون علامة الإعراب فيه ملفوظة، وهذا هو حال أكثر المعربات تكون علامة إعرابها ظاهرة في آخرها.
نقول  في ( أكرمَ عليٌ زيداً ): ( أكرمَ ): فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح، ( عليٌ ):  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، ( زيداً ): مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( ختمَ اللهُ على قلوبِهم ) نقول فيها (ختمَ ): فعل ماض  مبني على الفتحَ، ( اللهُ ) لفظ الجلالة فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره،( على ) حرف جر مبني على السكون ( قلوبِ ) اسم مجرور بحرف  الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره. 
 والآن انظر في هذه الأمثلة ( جاءَ الفتى- أكرمَ عليٌ الفتى- مرَّ بكرٌ بالفتى  ) تجد أن الفتى وقع أولا فاعلا لأنه من فعل المجيء ولكن قد يبدو هذا الأمر  غريبا فأين الضمة في آخره؟ ثم وقع مفعولا به لأنه وقع عليه الإكرام ولكن  أين الفتحة في آخره؟ ثم وقع اسما  مجرورا ولكن أين الكسرة علامة الجر ؟ والجواب هو أن العلامة مقدرة أي غير  مذكورة باللفظ ولكننا سنفترض وجودها لأن الألف يستحيل أن تُضم أو تفتح أو  تكسر فهنا وجد مانع يمنع النطق بالحركة مما اضطرنا إلى افتراض وتقدير  وجودها فإنه لولا أن الألف مانع من ظهور صوت الحركة لظهرت فلو كان بدل  الفتى الغلام مثلا لقلنا جاء الغلامُ وتظهر الحركة من غير مانع.
 ومثل  الفتى كل اسم انتهى بألف مثل: ( الهدى- الصدى- الأذى - الرضا- العصا-  الربا-)،  نقول في  جاء الفتى : ( جاءَ ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، ( الفتى )  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة في آخره.
 فظهر أن الإعراب التقديري هو: أن تكون علامة الإعراب فيه غير ملفوظة لمانع في الحرف الأخير.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا ) فـ ( إلى ) حرف جر مبني على السكون ( الهدى ) اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة المقدرة في آخره. 
والآن انظر في هذه الأمثلة ( جاءَ هؤلاءِ- أكرمَ عليٌ هؤلاءِ- مرَّ بكرٌ بهؤلاءِ  ) تجد أن هؤلاءِ اسما مبنيا بدليل أن الهمزة في آخره ملازمة للكسر رغم  اختلاف العوامل الداخلة عليه، ولكن هنا مشكلة وهي: أن كل فاعل مرفوع،  والرفع إعراب، والبناء ضد الإعراب، فمتى وجدتَ كلمة مبنية فاعلم أنها غير  مرفوعة وغير منصوبة وغير مجرورة وغير مجزومة لأن هذه حصص الإعراب فلا تكون  للمبنيات، وعليه فما هو حال هؤلاءِ في قولنا: ( جاء هؤلاءِ ) إذْ هي الفاعل  هنا بلا شك، رغم كونها مبنية فلا يمكن أن نقول إن هؤلاء فاعل مرفوع؛ لأن  الرفع لا يدخل المبنيات فكيف السبيل للخروج من هذا المشكِل؟.
  والجواب: بالقول بأن هؤلاء وقعت في موقع الفاعل أي أن كلمة هؤلاء وقعت في  محل وموضع تستحق فيه الرفع بحيث لو كان بدل هؤلاءِ أي كلمة معربة تنوب عنها  في المعنى مثل القوم لكانت مرفوعة. 
 ونقول  فيها ( جاء ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، ( هؤلاء ) اسم مبني على الكسر في  محل رفع فاعل، وفي المثال الثاني اسم مبنى على الكسر في محل نصب مفعول به،  وفي المثال الثالث في محل جر بحرف الجر.
فعلم  أن كل كلمة مبنية فإن إعرابها يكون في المحل ونقصد أن الكلمة وقعت في موضع  تستحق فيه الرفع أو النصب أو الجر أو الجزم بحيث لو جعل مكانها أي كلمة  معربة لرفعت أو نصبت أو جرت أو جزمت.
فالإعراب المحلي هو: أن تكون علامة الإعراب فيه غير ملفوظة لانشغال الكلمة بالبناء.
 مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( وما ينظرُ هؤلاءِ إلا صيحةً واحدةً ) فـ ( ينظرُ ) فعل  مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره، ( هؤلاءِ ) اسم مبني على  السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
ثم  إن الفرق بين الإعراب التقديري والمحلي مع أن كليهما لا تظهر عليه علامة  الإعراب هو أنه في التقديري يكون في الحرف الأخير مانع يمنع ظهور صوت  الحركة بحيث لو وقع بدله حرف آخر ليس فيه مانع لظهرت عليه العلامة  الإعرابية، بينما في المحلي قد لا يكون فيه أي مانع مثل كلمة هؤلاء فإن  الهمزة تحتمل الحركات ولكن لأن العرب ألزمتها الكسرة صارت مبنية وغير قابلة  للتغير.
 والفرق الثاني  هو أنه في الإعراب التقديري تكون العلامة مقدرة على الحرف الأخير بينما في  الإعراب المبني لا نقدِّر حركة على الحرف الأخير وإنما نجعل الإعراب في  محل الكلمة بأكملها لا في حرفها الأخير فقط.
 فتلخص أن الكلمة المعربة يكون إعرابها لفظيا أو تقديريا، وأن الكلمة المبنية يكون إعرابها محليا.

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أنواع الإعراب عددها وعرف كل نوع؟
2- ما الفرق بين الإعراب التقديري والمحلي ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل نوع من أنواع الإعراب ؟

 ( تمارين )

 بيّن نوع الإعراب في الكلمات التالية: ( استجابَ اللهُ للدعاءِ- حرمَ القرآنُ الربا- يسافرُ هؤلاءِ بالسفينةِ- ضربتْ ليلى موسى بالعصا ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

وإليكم في المرفقات الباب الأول وفيه:
1- جمع الدروس السابقة مع مراجعتها.
2- إضافة المخططات.
3- وضع زيادات نحوية تمهيدا لدراسة المتن.
4- وضع خلاصة الباب.
5- شرح ألفاظ المتن.
وختاما أدعو الإخوة الكرام إلى حفظ المتن مع الدروس لأن النحو يتفلت.
وهذا الباب أعتبره مفتاح النحو فليفهم جيدا.
مع التقدير.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثامن )

 المعربات- الاسم المفرد

 قد علمتَ أن الكلمة إما أن تكون معربة، أو مبنية. وعلمت أن المعربات هي الأسماء والأفعال المضارعة.
 ثم إن الأسماء تنقسم عدة أقسام ويتنوع إعرابها بحسب تلك الأقسام فتنقسم إلى:
أولا: مفرد وهو: ما دل على واحد أو واحدة. مثل: رجل- بنت- كتاب- مسلمة- عامل- فاطمة.
 ثانيا: مثنى وهو: ما دل على اثنين أو اثنتين. مثل: رجلان- بنتان- كتابان-  مسلمتان- عاملان- فاطمتان.
ثالثا: جمع وهو: ما دل على ثلاثة فأكثر. وذلل مثل: رجال- بنات- كتُب- مسلمات- عاملون- فاطمات.
 ثم إن الاسم المفرد ينقسم إلى قسمين: 
1- المنصرف. 
2- غير المنصرف. 
ونقصد بالمنصرف هو: الذي يدخله التنوين.  مثل: ( جاءَ رجلٌ- رأيتُ زيداً- مررت بسيارةٍ ) فهنا الأسماء ( رجل - زيد -  سيارة ) منونة إما تنوين ضم أو فتح أو كسر على حسب العامل الذي دخل عليها   ويسمى الاسم الذي يدخله التنوين بالاسم المنصرف. وأكثر الأسماء في العربية  منصرفة.
وتكون  علامة إعراب الاسم المفرد المنصرف هي: ( الضمة ) في حالة الرفع، و (  الفتحة ) في حالة النصب و ( الكسرة ) في حالة الجر كما سبق في الأمثلة.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وجاءَ رجلٌ مِن أقصى المدينةِ يسعى ) وقال تعالى: ( أكفرتَ بالذي خلقكَ من ترابٍ ثمَّ مِن نطفةٍ ثمَّ سواكَ رجلاً ) وقال سبحانه: ( وقالوا لولا أُنزلَ هذا القرآنُ على رجلٍ من القريتينِ عظيمٌ ) تجد كلمة ( رجل ) منونة بتنوين الضم، ثم الفتح، ثم الكسر على حسب العوامل الداخلة على الكلمة.
وأما الاسم غير المنصرف فهو: الذي لا يدخله التنوين.  مثل اسم ( إبراهيم ) فهو لا ينصرف أي لا يدخله التنوين في آخره تقول: جاءَ  إبراهيمُ، ولا يصح أن تقولَ: جاءَ إبراهيمٌ، وتقول: أكرمَ محمدٌ إبراهيمَ،  ولا يصح أن تقول: أكرمَ محمدٌ إبراهيماً، فمحمد اسم منصرف لوجود التنوين،  وإبراهيم اسم غير منصرف لعدم وجود التنوين في آخره.   وتكون علامة إعراب الاسم المفرد المنصرف هي: ( الضمة ) في حالة الرفع من  غير تنوين، و ( الفتحة ) في حالة النصب من غير تنوين، و ( الفتحة ) أيضا في  حالة الجر ، فالاسم الذي لا ينصرف يجر بالفتحة.
 مثل: جاء إبراهيمُ، ويكون إعرابها ( جاءَ ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، ( إبراهيمُ ) فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره. 
ومثل:  أكرمَ محمدٌ إبراهيمَ، وإعرابها ( جاءَ ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، ( محمدٌ  ) فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، ( إبراهيمَ ) مفعول به  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
 ومثل:  مرَّ الرجلُ بإبراهيمَ، وإعرابها ( جاءَ ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، (  الرجلُ ) فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، ( إبراهيمَ ) اسم  مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره لأنه اسم غير منصرف.
 والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو كيف نعرف أن هذا الاسم غير منصرف فلا ننونه ونجره بالفتحة؟ 
والجواب: توجد عدة ضوابط منها:
 1- كل اسم علم أعجمي فهو غير منصرف،  ونعني بالعلم أسماء الأشخاص والمدن والمناطق مثل: ( آدم- إبراهيم-  إسماعيل- إسحاق- يعقوب- يوسف ) فأعلام الأنبياء هذه غير عربية أي أعجمية  ومثل: ( جون- جورج- ديفيد- لندن - باريس- نيويورك- ) تقول: جاءَ جورجُ،  ورأيتُ باريسَ، وسافرتُ إلى نيويوركَ، ورجعتُ من لندنَ، فلا تدخل عليها  التنوين، وتجرها بالكسرة بدل الفتحة لأنها أسماء غير منصرفة. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وإذْ قالَ إبراهيمُ لأبيهِ ) وهو هنا فاعل مرفوع بالضمة من غير تنوين، وقال تعالى:( أم تقولونَ إنَّ إبراهيمَ وإسماعيلَ وإسحاقَ ويعقوبَ والأسباطَ كانوا هوداً أو نصارى ) فوقعت أسماء الأنبياء غير منصرفة، وقال تعالى: ( سلامٌ على إبراهيمَ ) فوقع ابراهيم اسما مجرورا بالفتحة بلا تنوين.
 2- كل علم مؤنث فهو غير منصرف  مثل: ( فاطمة- زينب- سعاد- مريم- عائشة- خديجة ) تقول: جاءتُ فاطمةُ،  وأكرمَ عليٌّ فاطمةَ- وذهبتُ إلى فاطمةَ، فلا ندخل عليها الصرف أي التنوين،  ونجرها بالفتحة بدلا من الكسرة. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وبِكفرهمْ وقولِهم على مريمَ بهتانا عظيماً ) فمريم اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الفتحة لأنه اسم غير منصرف.
فتلخص  أن الأسماء المفردة إما أن تكون منصرفة فترفع بالضمة وتنصب بالفتحة وتجر  بالكسرة، وإما أن تكون غير منصرفة كالأعلام الأعجمية والأعلام المؤنثة  فترفع بالضمة وتنصب وتجر بالفتحة.

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أقسام الاسم من حيث الوحدة والتعدد؟
2- ما الفرق بين الاسم المنصرف وغير المنصرف وما هو ضابط غير المنصرف؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لاسم منصرف واسم غير منصرف؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 عيّن الكلمات غير المنصرفة مع بيان سبب عدم انصرافها فيما يأتي:
(  إن فاطمةَ بنتَ رسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ سيدةُ نساءِ العالمينَ-  ليفربولُ بلدٌ تجاريٌ مزدهرٌ- أدمُ أبو البشرِ- عائشةُ هيَ أمُ المؤمنينَ-  يوسفُ الصديقُ نبيٌ كريمٌ  ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 ضع الكلمات التالية في جمل واجعلها تارة مرفوعة وتارة منصوبة وتارة مجرورة مع ضبط حركة الآخر بالشكل: 
( مكة- بثينة- بكر- يونس- قندهار ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- تابَ اللهُ على آدمَ.
 2- كلمَّ عيسى الناسَ في المهدِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> وتجرها بالكسرة بدل الفتحة لأنها أسماء غير منصرفة.


 التصحيح وتجرها بالفتحة بدل الكسرة.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس التاسع )

المثنى

 قد علمتَ أن الاسم ينقسم إلى: مفرد، ومثنى، وجمع، وقد تقدم بيان المفرد فلنتبعه ببيان المثنى.
فالمثنى هو: اسم يدل على اثنين أو اثنتين بزيادة ألف ونون أو ياء ونون في آخره.
فإذا  أردنا أن نحصل على المثنى فالأمر سهل نأتي بالمفرد ثم نضيف في آخره الألف  والنون، أو الياء والنون مثل: ( رَجُل- رَجُلانِ ) ( سَيَّارَة-  سَيَّارَتَانِ ) ( دِرْهَم- دِرْهَمانِ ) ( بَحْر- بَحْران ) ( قَرْيَة-  قَرْيَتانِ ). 
ويلاحظ أن النون في المثنى مكسورة دائما.
 والمثنى يرفع بالألف بدل الضمة، وينصب بالياء بدل الفتحة، ويجر بالياء أيضا بدل الكسرة. 
مثل:  جاءَ رَجُلانِ، وإعرابها: ( جاءَ ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتحِ، ( رِجُلانِ )  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف لأنه مثنى، فرجل يرفع بالضمة ورجلان يرفع  بالألف، فالألف في المثنى نائبة عن الضمة. 
ويلاحظ  أن الاسم المفرد مثل رجل آخره تنوين نحو جاءَ رجلٌ، بينما في المثنى لا  يوجد تنوين فلأجل الموازنة أضافت العرب حرف النون المكسور في آخر المثنى، فالنون المكسورة في المثنى هي عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد. 
فلا  تتوهم أن المثنى في قولنا جاءَ الرجلانِ مرفوع بالألف والنون، بل الألف  فقط هي علامة الإعراب. وأما النون فهي عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قالَ رجلانِ  من الذين يخافونَ ) وإعرابها: قال: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، رجلانِ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف لأنه مثنى، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم  المفرد. 
وأما  في حالة النصب فالمثنى ينصب بالياء نيابة عن الفتحة مثل: أكرمَ زيدٌ  الرجلينِ، وإعرابها: أكرمَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، الرجلينِ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الياء لأنه مثنى، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد. 
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( مرَجَ البحرينِ  يلتقيان ) وإعرابها: مرجَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والفاعل هنا لم يذكر  في اللفظ أي هو مستتر فنقدره هو عائد على الله والتقدير: مرجَ الله  البحرينِ، البحرينِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه مثنى،  والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم الفرد.
   وأما في حالة الجر فالمثنى يجر بالياء نيابة عن الكسرة مثل: سلمَّ زيدٌ  على الرجلينِ، وإعرابها: سلمَّ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة ورفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، على: حرف جر مبني على السكون،  الرجلينِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه مثنى والنون عوض عن  التنوين في الاسم المفرد. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وقالوا لولا أُنزِلَ هذا القرآنُ على رجلٍ مِن القريتينِ  عظيمٌ ) وإعرابها: مِن: حرف جر مبني على السكون، القريتينِ: اسم مجرور  بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه مثنى، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم  المفرد.
 فتلخص  أن المثنى: اسم يدل على اثنين أو اثنتين بزيادة ألف ونون في آخره في حالة  الرفع، وياء ونون في حالتي النصب والجر، وأن النون المكسورة التي في آخره  هي عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد.

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المثنى ؟
2- ما هو إعراب المثنى ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لمثنى في حالة الرفع والنصب والجر؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 ثنِّ الكلمات الآتية وضعها بعد التثنية في جمل مفيدة بحيث يقع كل منها مرة مرفوعا ومرة منصوبا ومرة مجرورا:
 ( السفينة- الجبل- المسلم- الجندي- الغلام )

  ( تمارين 2 )
 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- قامَ الزيدانِ. 
2- يكرمُ الفتى الشيخينِ.
 3- وقفَ الطلابُ في صفينِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> البحرينِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه مثنى، والنون عوض عن التنوين


الصواب: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء لأنه مثنى، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس العاشر )


جمع المذكر السالم

 قد علمتَ أنّ الاسم مفرد، ومثنى، وجمع، وقد تقدم بيان المفرد والمثنى فلنتبعه ببيان الجمع. 
والكلمة قد تجمع بأكثر من طريقة نحو ( عاملون- عاملات- عمّال ) فلنبدأ ببيان جمع المذكر السالم. 
وجمع المذكر السالم هو: اسم يدل على ثلاثة فأكثر بزيادة واو ونون أو ياء ونون في آخره.
فإذا أردنا أن نحصل على جمع المذكر السالم فالأمر سهل نأتي بالمفرد ثم نضيف في آخره الواو والنون أو الياء والنون.
 مثل: ( مُفْلِح- مُفْلِحُوْنَ ) ( مُسْلِم- مُسْلِمُوْن ) ( لاعِب-  لاعِبُونَ ) ( سارِق- سارِقُوْنَ ) (عِرَاقِي- عِرَاقِيُّوْنَ ) (  النجَّار- النجَّارُوْنَ ) ( الكاتِب- الكاتِبُوْنَ ) ( الراكِع-  الراكِعُوْنَ ). 
 ويلاحظ أن النون في جمع المذكر السالم مفتوحة بخلاف المثنى فإنها فيه مكسورة. 
وسُمي  هذا النوع من الجمع بجمع المذكر لأن مفرده مذكر وليس مؤنثا، وسمي سالما،  لأن المفرد لم تتغير هيئته عند الجمع وإنما يضاف عليه الواو والنون أو  الياء والنون فلو لاحظتَ المثال ( عَاْمِل- عَاْمِلُوْنَ ) لوجدت المفرد  حينما جمع قد حافظ على نفس ترتيب الحروف ونفس الحركات والسكنات وكذا في كل  الأمثلة، ولكن لو لاحظتَ هذا المثال ( عَاْمِل- عُمَّاْل ) لوجدت أن المفرد  حينما جمع لم يسلم من التغير. 
ثم إنّ جمع المذكر السالم يرفع بالواو بدل الضمة، وينصب بالياء بدل الفتحة، ويجر بالياء أيضا بدل الكسرة. 
مثل: جاءَ المسلمونَ، وإعرابها: ( جاءَ ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتحِ، ( المسلمونَ ) فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، فالمسلم يرفع بالضمة، والمسلمونَ يرفع بالواو، فالواو نائبة عن الضمة. 
ويلاحظ  أن الاسم المفرد مثل مسلم آخره تنوين نحو جاءَ مسلمٌ، بينما في جمع المذكر  السالم لا يوجد تنوين فلأجل الموازنة أضافت العرب حرف النون المفتوح في  آخره، فالنون المفتوحة في جمع المذكر السالم هي عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد.
 فلا تتوهم أن جمع المذكر السالم في قولنا جاءَ المسلمونَ مرفوع بالواو والنون، بل الواو فقط هي علامة الإعراب. 
وأما النون فهي عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (قَدْ أفلحَ المؤمِنونَ)  وإعرابها: أفلحَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، المؤمنونَ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة  رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد. وأما  في حالة النصب فجمع المذكر السالم ينصب بالياء نيابة عن الفتحة مثل: أكرمَ  زيدٌ المؤمِنينَ، ، وإعرابها: أكرمَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، المؤمِنينَ : مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم  المفرد. 
 مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( وعدَ اللهُ المؤمِنينَ والمؤمناتِ جناتٍ) وإعرابها:  وعدَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، المؤمنينَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء لأنه  جمع مذكر سالم، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد.
 وأما  في حالة الجر فجمع المذكر السالم يجر بالياء نيابة عن الكسرة مثل: سلمَّ  زيدٌ على المؤمِنينَ، وإعرابها: سلمَّ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة ورفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، على: حرف جر مبني على السكون،  المؤمِنينَ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم،  والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لقدْ مَنَّ اللهُ على المؤمِنينَ  ) وإعرابها: مَنَّ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره، على: حرف جر مبني على السكون، المؤمِنينَ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد. 
بقي أن المثنى وجمع المذكر السالم لا  يشتبهان على الناظر في حالة الرفع لأن المثنى سيكون آخره الألف والنون  بينما جمع المذكر السالم سيكون آخره الواو والنون، ولكن في حالتي النصب  والجر يكون المثنى وجمع الذكر السالم  منتهيين بالياء والنون فلعلهما  يشتبهان فالفرق بينهما يكون في أن نون المثنى مكسورة والياء التي قبلها  ساكنة وما قبل الياء مفتوح، بينما في جمع المذكر السالم تكون النون مفتوحة  والياء التي قبلها ساكنة وما قبل الياء مكسور مثل: ( عاملَيْنِ- عاملِيْنَ )  ( كاتبَيْنِ- كاتبِيْنَ ) ( مهندسَيْنِ- مهندسِيْنَ ) وهكذا.
فتلخص أن جمع  المذكر السالم: اسم يدل على ثلاثة فأكثر بزيادة واو ونون في آخره في حالة  الرفع، وياء ونون في حالتي النصب والجر، وأن النون المفتوحة التي في آخره  هي عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد. 
( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو جمع المذكر السالم ؟
2- ما هو إعراب جمع المذكر السالم  ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لجمع مذكر سالم في حالة الرفع والنصب والجر؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 اجمع الكلمات الآتية جمع مذكر سالم وضعها بعد الجمع في جمل مفيدة بحيث يقع كل منها مرة مرفوعا ومرة منصوبا ومرة مجرورا:
 ( المصوِّر- المعلم- البائع- الصيَّاد- المجرم )

  ( تمارين 2 )

 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- صلى المسلمونَ للهِ. 
 2- فضَّلَ اللهُ المجاهدِينَ على القاعدِينَ.
  3- يرضى اللهُ عن المحسنِينَ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الحادي عشر )

جمع المؤنث السالم
 
قد علمتَ أن الكلمة قد تجمع بأكثر من طريقة وقد مضى بيان نوع من أنواع  الجمع وهو جمع المذكر السالم فلنتبعه بنوع آخر وهو جمع المؤنث السالم.
وجمع المؤنث السالم هو: اسم يدل على ثلاثة فأكثر بزيادة ألف وتاء في آخره.
فإذا أردنا أن نحصل على جمع المؤنث السالم فالأمر سهل نأتي بالمفرد ثم نضيف  في آخره الألف والتاء مثل: ( عَامِلَة- عَامِلَات) ( مُسْلِمَة-  مُسْلِمَات ) ( سارِقَة- سارِقَات ) (عِرَاقِيَّة- عِرَاقِيَّات ) (  الصائِمَة- الصائِمَات ) ( الكاتِبَة- الكاتِبَات) ( الراكِعَة-  الراكِعَات) ( الصالِحَة- الصالِحَات ).
وسُمي هذا النوع من الجمع بجمع المؤنث لأن مفرده مؤنث، وسمي سالما، لأن  المفرد لم تتغير هيئته عند الجمع وإنما يضاف عليه الألف والتاء فلو لاحظتَ  المثال ( عَاْمِلَة- عَاْمِلَات) لوجدت المفرد حينما جمع قد حافظ على نفس  ترتيب الحروف ونفس الحركات والسكنات وكذا في كل الأمثلة.
ثم إنّ جمع المؤنث السالم يرفع بالضمة وينصب بالكسرة بدل الفتحة ويجر بالكسرة أيضا.
مثل: جاءَت مؤمناتٌ، وإعرابها: ( جاءَ ) فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والتاء:  تاء التأنيث الساكنة، (مؤمناتٌ ): فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في  آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( يا أيها الذينَ آمنوا إذا جاءَكُم المؤمناتُ  مهاجراتٍ فامتحنوهنَّ ) وإعرابها: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح،  المؤمناتُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره. 
وأما في حالة النصب فجمع المؤنث السالم ينصب بالكسرة نيابة عن الفتحة مثل:  أكرمَ زيدٌ المؤمناتِ وإعرابها: أكرمَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيد: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، المؤمناتِ: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الكسرة لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( يا أيها الذينَ آمنوا إذا نكحْتُم المؤمناتِ ... )  وإعرابها: نكح فعل ماض، والتاء فاعل، المؤمناتِ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الكسرة لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم. 
وأما في حالة الجر فجمع المؤنث السالم يجر بالكسرة مثل: مرَّ زيدٌ  بِالمؤمناتِ، وإعرابها: مرَّ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والباء حرف جر مبني على الكسر،  المؤمناتِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وقلْ لِلمؤمناتِ يغضُضْنَ مِن أبصارِهِنَّ )  وإعرابها: قلْ: فعل أمر مبني على السكون والفاعل مستتر والتقدير قل أنت (  يا رسول الله ) لِلمؤمناتِ، اللام: حرف جر مبني على الكسر، المؤمناتِ: اسم  مجرور بحرف جر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
تنبيه: إذا كان المفرد يحوي على تاء  التأنيث فتحذف عند جمعه جمع مؤنث سالم مثل: ( كلمة- كلمات ) ( فاطِمة-  فاطِمات ) ( عائشة- عائشات ) ( كاتبة- كاتبات ).
فتلخص أن جمع المؤنث السالم: اسم يدل على ثلاثة فأكثر بزيادة ألف وتاء في آخره، ويرفع بالضمة وينصب ويجر بالكسرة.

( أسئلة )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو جمع المؤنث السالم ؟
2- ما هو إعراب جمع المؤنث السالم  ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لجمع مؤنث سالم في حالة الرفع والنصب والجر؟

( تمارين 1 )
 
اجمع الكلمات الآتية جمع مؤنث سالم وضعها بعد الجمع في جمل مفيدة بحيث يقع  كل منها مرة مرفوعا ومرة منصوبا ومرة مجرورا: ( السيارة- المعلمة- هند-  زينب- صائمة ).

( تمارين 2 )
 
أعرب ما يلي:
1- يلتزمُ المسلماتُ بالحجابِ.
 2- يعملُ المؤمنونَ الصالحاتِ.
 3- يرضى اللهُ عن المحسناتِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثالث عشر )


الأسماء الخمسة

 قد  علمتَ أن الأسماء تنقسم عدة أقسام وتقدم منها الاسم المفرد، والمثنى،  والجمع بأنواعه، وآخر أقسام الاسم التي لها إعراب خاص هي الأسماء الخمسة. 
 والأسماء الخمسة هي: أبو - أخو- حمو- فو- ذو.
فهذه خمسة أسماء نقل عن العرب فيها إعراب خاص بها وهو الرفع بالواو والنصب بالألف، والجر بالياء.
 مثل: جاء أبوكَ، وإعرابها: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، أبوك: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة.
ومثل:  أكرمَ زيدٌ أباكَ، وإعرابها: أكرمَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، أباكَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الألف لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة. 
ومثل:  مرَّ زيدٌ بأبيكَ، وإعرابها: مرَّ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر،  أبيك: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة. 
 قال تعالى: ( يا أختَ هارونَ ما كان أبوك امرأَ سَوء وما كانت أمُكِ بَغيّا ) فأبوك من الأسماء الخمسة مرفوع بالواو وقال تعالى: ( ألم تعلموا أن أباكم قد أخذ عليكم موثقا من الله ). وقال تعالى: ( اِرجعوا إلى أبيكم ). 
ومثل: جاء أخوكَ، وضربَ زيدٌ أخاكَ، ومرَّ زيدٌ بأخيكَ، وإعرابها كما سبق تماما.
قال تعالى: ( اذهبْ أنتَ وأخوكَ ) وقال تعالى: ( آوى إليه أخاهُ ) وقال تعالى: ( سنشدُ عَضُدَكَ بأخيكَ ). 
ومثل: جاءَ حَمُوْها، وضربَ زيدٌ حَمَاها، ومرَّ زيدٌ بِحَمِيْها، وإعرابها كما سبق. 
والحم هو: قريب الزوج بالنسب للمرأة، فأخو زوج المرأة يكون حماها، ولم يرد له استعمال في القرآن.
وأما فو فالمقصود به هو الفم مثل: هذا فوه، ومسحُ زيدٌ فاهُ، وأدخلَ زيدٌ يدَهُ في فِيْهِ. 
ولاحظ  أننا إذا استعملنا كلمة فم بدله تعرب بالحركات الظاهرة تقول: هذا فمٌ،  ورأيتُ فماً، ومسحت على فمٍ، فإذا سقط الميم من كلمة فم أعربت بالواو  والألف والياء ( فوك- فاك- فيك ). 
 قال تعالى: ( كباسطِ كَفَيَّهِ إلى الماءِ ليبلغَ فاهُ ) وهنا منصوب بالألف
. وأما ذو فمعناه صاحب مثل: جاءَ ذو مال أي صاحب مال، وضربَ زيدٌ ذا مال، ومرَّ زيدٌ بذي مال.
 قال تعالى: ( وإنْ كانَ ذو عسرةٍ فنَظِرَةٌ إلى مَيْسَرةٍ ) وقال تعالى: ( أنْ كانّ ذا مالٍ وبنينَ ) وقال تعالى: ( ويسألونك عنْ ذِي القَرْنَيْنِ ).
 ولو تأملت فيما سبق من أمثلة لوجدت أن الأسماء الخمسة كي تعرب بهذا الإعراب لا بد أن تضاف وتوصل بها كلمة أخرى مثل جاءَ أبوكَ فوصلناه بالكاف، ومثل جاء أخوه فوصلناه بالهاء ومثل رأيتُ حماها فوصلناه بـ ( ها )  ومثل مررتُ بذي خلقٍ أي صاحب خلق فأضفناه إلى خلقٍ.
 فلتخص من ذلك أن الأسماء الخمسة هي: ( أبو- أخو- حمو- فو- ذو ) ترفع بالواو وتنصب بالألف وتجر بالياء بشرط أن تضاف إلى ما بعدها.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الأسماء الخمسة ؟ 
2- ما هو إعراب الأسماء الخمسة؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل واحد من الأسماء الخمسة في حالة الرفع والنصب والجر؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 عيّن في الجمل الآتية ما تراه من الأسماء الخمسة مرفوعا أو منصوبا أو مجرورا مع بيان علامة الإعراب : 
1- يكرمُ زيدٌ أباه.
 2- اِعطفْ على أخيكَ الأصغرِ.
 3- جاء حمو هندٍ.
 4- يغسلُ زيدٌ فاهُ بعدَ الطعامِ.
 5- سلمتُ على ذي علمٍ. 
( تمارين 2 )

 أعربْ ما يلي: 
1- يحسنُ أبوكَ إلى أخيكَ. 
2- اِحتشمتْ فاطمةُ من حَميها. 
3- مسحَ الطفلُ فاهُ.

----------


## اقويدر

بارك الله فيك ولكن ليعلم الجميع ان النحو لغة سهلة وبسيطة جدا لان قواعده ثابتة واعلم بان فهم الجملة صحيحة ونطقه السليم يؤدي بالدارس الى الاعراب الصحيح ففهم الجمل هو نصف اعرابها هذا من خلال فهمي البسيط والمتواضع للغة ولكن اجد ان البعض يكون النحو معضلة فاقول لهم افهم الجملة اولا ثم اعربها ستخطي مرات وتصيب اكثر ويبقى للتعليم المتوسط دور اساسي في ذلل

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

وفيك الله بارك.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الرابع عشر )

الفعل المضارع

قد علمتَ أن المعربات هي: الاسم، والفعل المضارع، وقد مضى تفاصيل الاسم فلنختم بتفاصيل المضارع.
فالفعل المضارع ينقسم إلى قسمين: 1- صحيح الآخر، 2- معتل الآخر.
وذلك أن الحروف الهجائية تسعة وعشرون حرفا فإذا كان الحرف الأخير من الفعل  واحداً من أحرف العلة وهي: ( الواو- الألف- الياء ) سمي الفعل معتل الآخر،  وإذا كان آخره حرفا غيرها سمي صحيح الآخر.
مثال صحيح الآخر: ( يلعب- يدرس- ينجح- يبدأ- يرفع- يسيل- يسلم- يؤمن- يرمز ).
ومثال معتل الآخر: ( يغزُوْ- يدعُوْ- يلهُوْ ) ( يسعَى - يخشَى- يلقَى ) ( يرمِيْ- يسقِيْ- يهدِيْ ).
فأما إعراب المضارع الصحيح الآخر فبالحركات الظاهرة: بالضمة رفعا وبالفتحة نصبا وبالسكون جزما.
مثل: يذهبُ زيدٌ- لنْ يذهبَ زيدٌ- لمْ يذهَبْ زيدٌ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( الذي يوسوسُ في صدور الناس ) وقال تعالى: ( لنْ يستنكِفَ المسيحُ أن يكونَ عبداً للهِ ) وقال تعالى: ( لمْ يلدْ ) فالأفعال ( يوسوسُ- يستنكفَ- يلدْ ) معربة بالحركات الظاهرة في آخرها.   
وأما إعراب المضارع المعتل الآخر فبالضمة رفعا، وبالفتحة نصبا، وبحذف حرف العلة جزما.
مثل: يلهُوْ الطفلُ بالكرةِ، وإعرابها: يلهُوْ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة  رفعه الضمة المقدرة، الطفلُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في  آخره، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر، الكرةِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة  جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
وكذا إذا قلنا: يسعى زيدٌ، ويرمِيْ زيدٌ السهمَ، يكون الفعلان ( يسعى ويرمي ) مرفوعين بالضمة المقدرة.
ومن هنا نعلم أن الفعل المضارع إذا كان آخره واواً أو ألفاً أو ياءً يرفع بالضمة المقدرة.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( واللهُ يدعُوْ إلى دارِ السلامِ )  وقال تعالى: ( سيصلىْ ناراً ذاتَ لهبٍ ) وقال تعالى: ( إنَّها ترمِيْ بشررٍ كالقَصْرِ ) فالأفعال: ( يدعُوْ- يصلَى- ترمِيْ ) مرفوعة وعلامة رفعها الضمة المقدرة في الآخر. 
ومثل: لنْ يلهوَ الطفلُ بالكرةِ، وإعرابها: لنْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون،  يلهوَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، الطِفلُ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر،  الكرةِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
وكذا إذا قلنا: لنْ يرمِيَ زيدٌ السهمَ، يكون الفعل المضارع يرمي منصوب وعلامة نصبة الفتحة الظاهرة.
ولكن إذا قلنا: لنْ يسعى زيدٌ، يكون إعرابها بالفتحة المقدرة فنقول فيها:  لنْ حرف نصب، يسعى: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبة الفتحة المقدرة على الألف،  زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
ومن هنا نعلم أن الفعل المضارع إذا كان آخره واواً أو ياءً ينصب بالفتحة الظاهرة، وإذا كان آخره ألفاً ينصب بالفتحة المقدرة.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لنْ ندعوَ مِن دونِه إلهاً ) وقال تعالى: ( ولنْ ترضَىْ عنكَ اليهودُ ولا النصارى ) وقال تعالى: ( إنَّ الذينَ كفروا لنْ تُغنِيَ عنهم أموالُهم ) فالأفعال المعتلة ( ندعوَ- تغنيَ ) منصوبة بالفتحة الظاهرة والفعل المعتل ( ترضى ) منصوب بالفتحة المقدرة.    
ومثل: لمْ يلهُ الطِفلُ بالكرةِ: وإعرابها: لم: حرف جزم مبني على السكون،  يلهُ: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة في آخره، الطفلُ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر:  الكرةِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
فأصل الفعل هو ( يلهُوْ ) فلما دخل عليه الجازم صار ( يلهُ ) بحذف حرف العلة الواو من آخره.
وكذا إذا قلنا: لمْ يسعَ زيدٌ، يكون الفعل يسعَ مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة.
فأصل الفعل هو ( يسعَى ) فلما دخل عليه الجازم صار ( يسعَ ) بحذف حرف العلة الألف من آخره.
وكذا إذا قلنا: لمْ يرمِ زيدٌ السهمَ، يكون الفعل يرمِ مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة.
فأصل الفعل هو ( يرمِيْ ) فلما دخل عليه الجازم صار ( يرمِ ) بحذف حرف العلة الياء من آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فلا تدعُ مع الله أحداً ) وقال تعالى: ( لئِنْ لمْ ينتهِ المنافقون .. ) وقال تعالى: ( أيحسبُ أنْ لمْ يرَهُ أحدٌ ) وأصل تدعُ هو تدعُوْ، وأصل ينتهِ هو ينتهِيْ، وأصل يرَهُ هو يَراهُ فحذفت أحرف العلة بسبب الجازم.
فتلخص من ذلك أن الفعل المضارع الصحيح الآخر يعرب بالحركات الظاهرة بالضمة  رفعا وبالفتحة نصبا وبالسكون جزما، وأن الفعل المضارع المعتل الآخر فيه  تفصيل هو: يرفع بالضمة المقدرة دائما، ويجزم بحذف حرف العلة دائما، وينصب  بالفتحة الظاهرة إذا كان معتلا بالواو أو الياء، وينصب بالفتحة المقدرة إذا  كان معتلا بالألف. 

( أسئلة )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الفعل المضارع الصحيح الآخر والمعتل الآخر؟
2- ما هو إعراب المضارع الصحيح الآخر، والمعتل الآخر؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لفعل مضارع صحيح الآخر، وفعل مضارع معتل الآخر في حالة الرفع والنصب والجزم؟

( تمارين 1 )

ضع الأفعال التالية في جمل مفيدة بحيث تكون مرة مرفوعة ومرة منصوبة ومرة مجزومة:
( ترعى- يسقي- يمشي- تصفو- يشتعل )

( تمارين 2 )
 
أعربْ ما يلي:
1- يبنِيْ المؤمنونَ المساجدَ.
2- لنْ ينجوَ الكافرُ من النارِ.
3- لم يخشَ المسلمُ الكفارَّ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الخامس عشر )

الأفعال الخمسة

 قد علمتَ أنَّ الفعل المضارع ينقسم إلى صحيح الآخر ومعتل الآخر وعرفتَ علامة إعراب كل منهما. 
وهنالك أفعال مضارعة بصيغ معينة تسمى بالأفعال الخمسة. 
فالأفعال الخمسة هي: أفعال مضارعة تلحقها زيادة معينة. 
وهي: ( يفعلان- تفعلان- يفعلون- تفعلون- تفعلين ).
مثل: يكتب فهذا فعل مضارع اعتيادي يمكن أن نصيغ منه خمسة أفعال هي: ( يكتبانِ- تكتبانِ- يكتبونَ- تكتبونَ- تكتبينَ ) فيكتب لحقه الألف والنون مرتين، والواو والنون مرتين، والياء والنون مرة واحدة.
 تقول: الولدانِ يكتبانِ الدرسَ، وأنتما تكتبانِ الدرسَ، والأولادُ يكتبونَ الدرسَ، وأنتم تكتبونَ الدرس، وأنتِ تكتبينَ الدرسَ.
فألف  الاثنين تتصل مع المضارع لتدل على أن الفعل يصدر من شخصين وتارة يكون  بداية الفعل المضارع الياء وتارة التاء، مثل: يكتبانِ، تكتبانِ، يدرسانِ،  تدرسانِ، يقومانِ، تقومانِ، يفوزانِ، تفوزانِ.
وألف  الجمع تتصل مع المضارع لتدل على أن الفعل يصدر من ثلاثة فأكثر وتارة يكون  بداية الفعل المضارع الياء وتارة التاء، مثل: يكتبونَ، تكتبونَ، يدرسونَ،  تدرسونَ، يقومونَ، تقومونَ، يفوزونَ، تفوزونَ.
وياء  المؤنثة المخاطَبة تتصل مع المضارع لتدل على أن الفعل يصدر من امرأة  تخاطبها ويكون في بداية المضارع التاء فقط، مثل: تكتبينَ، تدرسينَ،  تقومينَ، تفوزينَ، تكرمينَ، تشكرينَ، تعالجينَ.
ولعلك لاحظتَ أن النون مع ألف التثنية مكسورة، ومع واو الجمع، ومع ياء المخاطَبَة مفتوحة. 
بقي أن نعرف كيف نعرب هذه الأفعال؟ 
والجواب: هي ترفع بالنون، وتنصب وتجزم بحذف النون، وأما ألف الاثنين، واو الجمع، وياء المخاطبة فهي أسماء مبنية في محل رفع فاعل. 
مثال:  الولدانِ يكتباْنِ الدرسَ، وإعرابها: الولدان: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الألف لأنه مثنى، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد، يكتبانِ: فعل  مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والألف اسم مبني  على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، الدرسَ، مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره، وهذا الإعراب يشمل البقية كأن نقول: أنتما تكتبانِ  الدرسَ، والأولادُ يكتبونَ الدرسَ، وأنتم تكتبونَ الدرسَ، وأنتِ تكتبينَ  الدرسَ، فإعرابها واحدٌ. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( الذين يؤمنوْنَ  بالغيبِ) وإعرابها: يؤمنونَ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه النون لأنه من  الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، وقال تعالى:  ( والنجمُ والشجرُ يسجدانِ ) وقال تعالى: ( أتعجبيْنَ  مِنْ أمرِ اللهِ ) وإعرابها: تعجبينَ: فعل مضارع مرفوع، وعلامة رفعه النون  لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والياء: اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
 ومثل:  الولدانِ لنْ يكتباْ الدرسَ، وإعرابها: الولدان مبتدأ، لنْ: حرف نصب مبني  على السكون، يكتبا: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال  الخمسة، والألف: اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، وكذا يكون الإعراب  بعينه إذا قلنا: الأولادُ لنْ يكتبوْا الدرسَ، وأنتِ لنْ تكتبيْ الدرسَ.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لنْ تنالوا البرَ حتى تنفقوا ) والأصل هو: تنالونَ فلما دخل الناصب لنْ حذفت النون. ومثل:  الولدانِ لمْ يكتباْ الدرسِ، وإعرابها: الولدانِ: مبتدأ، لمْ : حرف جزم  مبني على السكون، يكتباْ: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من  الأفعال الخمسة، والألف اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، الدرس، مفعول  به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وكذا يكون الإعراب بعينه  إذا قلنا: الأولادُ لمْ يكتبوْا الدرسَ، وأنتِ لمْ تكتبيْ الدرسَ.  
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قالتِ الأعرابُ آمنا قلْ لمْ تؤمنوا ) والأصل تؤمنون فلما دخل عليه الجازم لم حذفت النون. فاتضح  أن الأفعال الخمسة أفعالها معها دائما فإذا قلنا: يقومُ زيدٌ، فيقوم هو  الفعل، وزيدٌ هو الفاعل، وإذا قلنا يقومانِ ففي هذه اللفظة فعل وفاعل معاً  فانتبه.
فتلخص  من ذلك أن الأفعال الخمسة هي أفعال مضارعة تتصل بها ألف الاثنين واو الجمع  وياء المخاطبة وهي: يفعلانِ- تفعلانِ- يفعلونَ- تفعلونَ- تفعلينَ، ويكون  إعرابها في حالة الرفع بالنون الموجودة والثابتة في آخر الفعل، وأما في  حالتي النصب والجزم فيكون بحذف النون.

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الأفعال الخمسة ؟ 
2- ما هو إعراب الأفعال الخمسة؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل فعل من الأفعال الخمسة في حالة الرفع والنصب والجزم؟

 ( تمارين1 )

 صغ أفعالا خمسة من الأفعال الآتية ثم ضعها في جمل مفيدة بحيث تكون مرة مرفوعة ومرة منصوبة ومرة مجزومة: ( ينجح- تكسب- يستخرج- يفعل- ينصر ).

 ( تمارين 2 )

 أَعربْ ما لونه أحمر من الكلمات الآتية:
1- المؤمنونَ يخلدونَ في الجنةِ.
 2- المسلمونَ لن يتركوا الصلاةَ.
 3- أنتِ لم تحافظي على الحجابِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الباب الثاني في المرفقات.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السادس عشر

الأفعال- الماضي

 قد علمتَ أن الكلمة ثلاثة أقسام: اسم، وفعل، وحرف. وسنعقد هذا الباب للتحدث عن الفعل بالتفصيل.
 فالأفعال ثلاثة أنواع: ماض، ومضارع، وأمر. فلنبدأ بالحديث عن الماضي.
والفعل الماضي هو: ما دل على حدوث أمر في زمن مضى وانقضى. أي قبل زمن التكلم. مثل: ضربَ، كتبَ، سجدَ، صلى، سمعَ، ذهبَ، استقبلَ.
ثم إن الماضي مبني دائما فلا حظَّ له من الإعراب اللفظي أو التقديري. وهو يبنى على الفتح، أو الضم، أو السكون. 
 أولا: البناء على الفتح: وهو الأصل فيه مثل ضربَ، كتبَ، استقبلَ، تذكَّرَ، تعلَّمَ.
ثم الفتح قد يكون ظاهرا كما سبق من أمثلة، وقد يكون مقدرا مثل: سعى، رمى، غزا، دعا، سقى، أتى.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( رضيَ اللهُ عنهم ) وإعرابها: رضيَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح الظاهر، اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
وقال تعالى: ( دعا  زكريّاْ ربَّهُ ) وإعرابها: دعا: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر، زكريَّا:  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة في آخره، ربَّ: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
ثانيا: البناء على الضم: وذلك إذا اتصلَ به واو الجماعة مثل: ضربُوْا، كتبُوْا، سَجَدُوْا، نصرُوْا، استقبلُوْا. ونقول فيها: ضربُوْا: فعل ماض مبني على الضم، والواو اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إن الذينَ آمنُوْا وهاجرُوْا، وجاهَدُوْا  بأموالِهم وأنفسِهم .. ) فالأفعال الماضية: ( آمنوا- هاجروا- جاهدوا )  مبنية على الضم، والواو فيها اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
 ثالثا: البناء على السكون: وذلك إذا اتصل بالفعل ما يلي: ( تُ-تَ-تِ-نَا-نَ ). 
مثل: ضربْتُ، كتبْتُ، سجَدْتُ، مسَكْتُ، رفعْتُ، نصرْتُ. تقول: ضربتُ زيداً.
 ومثل: ضربْتَ، كتبْتَ، سجَدْتَ، مسَكْتَ، رفعْتَ، نصرْتَ. تقول: ضربتَ زيداً.
ومثل: ضربْتِ، كتبْتِ، سجَدْتِ، مسَكْتِ، رفعْتِ، نصرْتِ. تقول: ضربتِ زيداً.
ومثل: ضربْنَا، كتبْنَا، سجَدْنَا، مسَكْنَا، رفعْنَا، نصرْنَا. تقول: ضربنَا زيداً. 
ومثل: ضربْنَ، كتبْنَ، سجَدْنَ، مسَكْنَ، رفعْنَ-نصرْنَ. تقول: النسوةُ ضربْنَ زيداً.
ففي كل ذلك يكون الفعل الماضي مبنيا على السكون، وما بعدها هو الفاعل. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( صراطَ الذينَ أنعمْتَ عليهم ) وإعرابها: أنعَمْ: فعل ماض مبني على السكون، والتاء: اسم مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل. 
وقال تعالى: ( إنَّا أعطَيْنَاكَ  الكوثرَ ) فالفعل أعطيْنَا مبني على السكون لاتصاله بـ ( نَاْ ) وهو اسم  مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، والكاف مفعول به فقد احتوت هذه اللفظة (  أعطيناك ) على الفعل والفاعل والمفعول به. 
وقال تعالى: ( ما بالُ النسوةِ اللاتي قطَّعْنَ  أيديَهُنَ ) فالفعل قطَّعْنَ مبني على السكون لاتصاله بـ ( نَ ) وهو اسم  مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل، أيديَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره.
فتلخص  من ذلك أن الفعل الماضي يبنى على الفتح ما لم تتصل به واو الجماعة فيبنى  على السكون، أو يتصل به أحد هذه الأسماء: ( تُ-تَ-تِ-نَا-نَ ) فيبنى على  السكون.

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الفعل الماضي ؟ 
2- ما هي علامات بناء الماضي؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل حالة من حالات بناء الفعل الماضي؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 ضع كل فعل من الأفعال الآتية في جمل مفيدة، بحيث يكون مرة مبنيا على الفتح، ومرة مبنيا على الضم، ومرة مبنيا على السكون:
( سَبَح- غَرِق- استفهَم- اجتمَع- انْخَدَع ).

 ( تمارين 2 )

 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- اتقى المؤمنونَ اللهَ.
2- صليْتُ العصرَ. 
3- آمَنّا بالله.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السابع عشر )


فعل الأمر

 قد علمت أن الفعل الماضي مبني دائما إما على الفتح أو الضم أو السكون، فلنتبعه ببيان فعل الأمر.
وفعل الأمر هو: ما دل على طلب الفعل مع قبوله ياء المخاطبة. وزمنه المستقبل أي بعد زمن التكلم.
مثل: اكتبْ- اسجدْ- اذهبْ- أقِمْ- استخرِجْ. 
 وهو مبني دائما وبناؤه على: السكون، أو الفتح، أو على حذف حرف العلة، أو على حذف النون. 
أولا: البناء على السكون: وذلك في موضعين:
 1- أن يكون صحيح الآخر ولم يتصل بآخره شيء مثل: اكتبْ، اسجدْ، اركعْ، قُمْ، صُمْ.
فيلاحظ أن آخر هذه الأفعال صحيح أي ليس بحرف علة ولم يتصل بها شيء فحينئذ تبنى على السكون.
 2- أن تتصل به نون النسوة مثل: اكتبْنَ، اسجدْنَ، اركعْنَ، اذهبْنَ، قُمْنَ، صُمْنَ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وأقِمْنَ الصلاةَ وآتِيْنَ الزكاةَ، وأطِعْنَ  اللهَ ورسولَهُ ) فأفعال الأمر: ( أقمْ- آتيْ- أطِعْ ) مبنية على الفتح  لاتصالها بنون النسوة، ونون النسوة: اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل. 
 ثانيا: البناء على الفتح: وذلك إذا اتصلت بفعل الأمر نون التوكيد.
ونون التوكيد نوعان: مشددة وتسمى ثقيلة ( نَّ ) وساكنة وتسمى خفيفة ( نْ ).
 مثل: ( اكتبَنَّ- اكتبَنْ ) ( اذهبَنَّ- اذهبَنْ ) ( اطِعَنَّ- اطِعَنْ ) ( اسجدَنَّ- اسجدَنْ ) ( أقِمَنَّ- أقِمَنْ ). 
ونون التوكيد حرف مبني لا محل له من الإعراب يؤتى بها لتقوية الكلام والتأكيد على أهميته.
 تقول  لزيد: اكتبْ الدرسَ، فإذا أردت أن تؤكد على أهمية امتثاله للكتابة وتشدد  عليه في ذلك قلتَ: اكتُبَنَّ الدرسَ، أو اكتُبَنْ الدرسَ، فإما أن تستعمل  الثقيلة وإما أن تستعمل الخفيفة، ونقول في إعراب هذه الجملة: اكتُبَنَّ:  فعل أمر مبني على الفتح لاتصاله بنون التوكيد،والنون: نون التوكيد الثقيلة  حرف مبني على الفتح، والفاعل مستتر تقديره أنت، الدرسَ: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة  في آخره.
 ثالثا: البناء على حذف حرف العلة:  وذلك إذا كان الفعل معتل الآخر، مثل: ادعُ إلى الخيرِ، وإعرابها: ادعُ:  فعل أمر مبني على حذف حرف العلة، والفاعل مستتر تقديره أنت، إلى: حرف جر  مبني على السكون، الخيرِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة  في آخره.
 فمضارعه هو يدعُوْ وهو معتل بالواو فإذا أردنا أن نستخرج فعل الأمر منه قلنا: ادعُ بحذف الواو. 
ومثل: ارمِ وأصله ارمِيْ، ومثل: اسْعَ في الإصلاحِ، والأصل اسعَى، ومثل: اُغْزُ والأصل اغزُوْ.
فإذا وجدتَ فعل  أمر ولم تعرف حاله فأرجعه إلى الماضي أو المضارع فإن وجدت حرف علة فهو  معتل الآخر مثل: ارم نعرف أنه معتل الياء بالرجوع إلى المضارع يرمي، ومثل  اسعَ مضارعه يسعى معتل الألف. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ادعُ إلى سبيلِ ربكَ بالحكمةِ ) ادعُ مِن دعا يدعو فأصله أدعُوْ حذف حرف العلة منه. 
رابعا: البناء على حذف النون: وذلك إذا اتصلت به ألف الاثنين أو واو الجمع أو ياءَ المخاطَبة.
 مثل: اكتبا- اذهبا- اسجدا- اركعا- أقيما- استخرجا. 
ومثل: اكتبوا- اذهبوا- اسجدوا- اركعوا- أقيموا- استخرجوا.
ومثل: اكتبي- اذهبي- اسجدي- اركعي- أقيمي- استخرجي. 
وأصل اكتبا هو اكتبانِ، وأصل اكتبوا هو اكتبونَ، وأصل اكتبي هو اكتبينَ، فحذفت منها النون.
 وإعرابها واحد هو: فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون، والألف، والواو، والياء اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( اِذهبا إلى فرعونَ إنَّه طغى فقُولا  لهُ قولاً ليناً ) وإعرابها: اذهبا: فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون لاتصال  بألف التثنية، وألف التثنية اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، إلى: حرف  جر مبني على السكون، فرعونَ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الفتحة لأنه  ممنوع من الصرف.
 قولا: فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون لاتصال بألف التثنية، وألف التثنية اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
وقال تعالى: ( يا بنيَّ اِذهبُوْا فتَحَسَّسُوْا  مِنْ يوسفَ وأخيهِ ) وإعراب: اذهبوا، تحسسوا: أفعال أمر مبنية على حذف  النون لاتصالها بواو الجماعة، وواو الجماعة: اسم مبني على السكون في محل  رفع فاعل.  
وقال تعالى: ( وكُلي واشربي وقَرِيْ  عيناً ) وإعرابها: كُلِيْ، اشربيْ، قَريْ: أفعال أمر مبنية على حذف النون  لاتصالها بياء المخاطبة، وياء المخاطبة: اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع  فاعل. 
 فتلخص  أن فعل الأمر يبنى على السكون إذا كان صحيح الآخر ولم يتصل به شيء أو  اتصلت به نون النسوة، ويبنى على الفتح إذا اتصلت به نون التوكيد الثقيلة أو  الخفيفة، ويبنى على حذف حرف العلة إذا كان معتل الآخر، ويبنى على حذف  النون إذا اتصلت به ألف الاثنين أو واو الجماعة أو ياء المخاطَبة.

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو فعل الأمر؟
2- ما هي علامات بناء فعل الأمر؟ 
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل حالة من حالات بناء الأمر؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 هاتِ أفعال الأمر من الأفعال المضارعة الآتية مع بيان علامة البناء: 
( يهدِيْ- يجلسانِ- يشربونَ- تركضينَ- يَلْعَبْنَ- يَلْعَبَنْ- يقاتلُ ).

 ( تمارين 2 )

 عيّن أفعال الأمر وعلامة بنائها في النصوص التالية: 
1- اذْهَبْ بكتابي هذا فَأَلْقِهْ إِليهِم ثم تَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ فَانظُرْ ماذا يرجِعُونَ. 
2- فاذهَبْ أَنتَ وربُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ.
 3- يَا مريمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي معَ الرَّاكِعِينَ.

 ( تمارين 3 )

 أَعربْ ما يلي:
1- اتقِ اللهَ. 
2- آمنُوْا باللهِ.
3- حافِظْنَ على الحجابِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثامن عشر )


المضارع

 قد علمتَ أن الأمر مبني على السكون، أو الفتح، أو حذف حرف العلة، أو حذف النون. ولنتبعه ببيان المضارع.
 والمضارع هو: ما دل على حدوث شيء في زمن التكلم أو بعده. مثل: يضربُ وسيضربُ.
 ثم إنه يشترط في الفعل  المضارع أن يكون في أوله واحدٌ من هذه الأحرف ( أ- ن- ي- ت ) فلا تجد  مضارعا يخلو من أحد هذه الأحرف وتسمى بأحرف المضارَعَة مثل: أكتبُ- نكتبُ-  يكتبُ- تكتبُ.
ولكل حرف من هذه الأحرف استعمال خاص بها، وإليك استعمالاتها:
1- الهمزة للمتكلم الواحد أو المتكلمة الواحدة  مثل: أَكتبُ، أَدرسُ، أَذهبُ، أَنصرُ، أَستقبِلُ، أَستخرِجُ. مثل: أقومُ مريداً للصلاةِ، وأ قومُ مريدةً للصلاةِ.
ودائما يكون الفاعل مع همزة المتكلم مستترا أي غير مذكور في اللفظ ويقدر بـ ( أنا ). مثل:  أكتبُ الدرسَ، وإعرابه: أكتبُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة  في آخره، والفاعل مستتر تقديره أنا، الدرسَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قالَ أعوذُ  بِاللهِ أنْ أكونَ مِن الجاهلينَ ) وإعرابها: أعوذُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل مستتر تقديره أنا، والباء: حرف  جر مبني على الكسر، اللهِ: لفظ الجلالة اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره  الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
 2- النون للمتكلم الذي معه غيره مذكرا أو مؤنثا مثل: نكتبُ الدرسَ أي تتحدث عن نفسك ومَن معك مِن الكاتبينَ ومثل: نَكتبُ، نَدرسُ، نَذهبُ، نَنصرُ، نَستقبِلُ، نَستخرِجُ. 
وقد يكون للمتكلم وحده معظما نفسه مثل: نكتبُ الدرسَ، تتحدث عن نفسك فقط.
ودائما يكون الفاعل مع النون مستترا أي غير مذكور في اللفظ ويقدر بـ ( نحن). وإعرابه:  نكتبُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل مستتر  تقديره نحن، الدرسَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنا نحنُ نرثُ  الأرضَ ومَنْ عليها ) وإعرابها: نرثُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل مستتر تقديره نحن، الأرضَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
 3- الياء للغائب المذكر واحدا أو اثنين أو جماعة، ولجمع المؤنث الغائب. مثل: الرجلُ يقومُ، والرجلانِ يقومانِ، والرجال يقومونَ، والنساء يقمنَ ولا يصح أن تقولَ: المرأةُ يقومُ. 
والياء التي للغائب المذكر الواحد قد يستتر معها الفاعل مثل: زيدٌ يقومُ أي هو، وقد يظهر مثل: يقومُ زيدٌ. 
أما مع البقية فالفاعل ظاهر فيها فإن ألف التثنية، وواو الجماعة، ونون النسوة تعرب فاعلا.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ألمْ ترَ أنَّ اللهَ يُزْجِيْ  سحاباً ) ومعنى يزجي أي يسوق ويدفع الغيوم والسحاب بالرياح، وإعرابها:  يزجِي: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الياء، والفاعل ضمير  مستتر تقديره هو يعود على الله، سحاباً: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
 4- التاء للمخاطب مذكرا أو مؤنثا واحدا أو اثنين أو جماعة، وللغائبة المؤنثة واحدة أو اثنتين.
مثال المخاطب المذكر: أنتَ تكتبُ الدرسَ، وأنتما تكتبانِ الدرسَ، وأنتم تكتبونَ الدرسَ.
ومثال المخاطبة المؤنثة: أنتِ تكتبينَ الدرسَ، وأنتما تكتبانِ الدرسَ، وأنتنَ تكتبْنَ الدرسَ.
 ومثال الغائبة المفردة: هندٌ تكتبُ الدرسَ. 
ومثال الغائبتين: البنتانِ تكتبانِ الدرسَ.
 والتاء التي للمخاطب المذكر الواحد يستتر معها الفاعل دائما ويقدر بـ أنتَ مثل: تكتبُ الدرسَ أي أنتَ. 
والتاء التي للغائبة المؤنثة الواحدة قد يستتر معها الفاعل مثل: هندٌ تذهبُ أي هِيَ وقد يظهر مثل: تذهبُ هندٌ.
 أما مع البقية فالفاعل ظاهر فيها فإن ألف التثنية، وواو الجماعة، وياء المخاطبة، ونون النسوة تعرب فاعلا.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( تعزُ مَنْ تشاءُ وتذلُ مَنْ تشاءُ ) فالأفعال ( تعزُ- تذلُ- تشاءُ ) أفعال مضارعة مرفوعة بالضمة الظاهرة والفاعل فيها ضمير مستتر تقديره أنتَ.
 فتلخص من ذلك أن الفعل  المضارع يبدأ بواحد من أربعة أحرف هي: ( الهمزة- النون- الياء- التاء )  فالهمزة للمتكلم وحده مذكرا أو مؤنثا، والنون للمتكلم معه غيره أو المعظم  نفسه، والياء للغائب المذكر واحدا أو اثنين أو جماعة، وللغائبات، والتاء  للمخاطَب أو المخاطبة واحدا أو اثنين أو جماعة، وللغائبة والغائبتينِ.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المضارع؟
 2- ما هي أحرف المضارعة وما هي استعمالاتها؟
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لأفعال مضارعة مبدوءة بأحرف مضارعة مختلفة؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 استخرج أفعالا مضارعة متعددة من الأفعال الماضية الآتية وضعها في جمل:
( ضربَ- استقامَ- دحرجَ- جاهدَ- رفعَ ).

 ( تمارين 2 )

 أَعْرِبْ ما يلي:
 1- يفرحُ المؤمنونَ بالنصرِ. 
2- تعملُ زينبُ بجِدٍ.
3- نستخرجُ النفطَ من الأرضِ.

----------


## أبو محمد الخزاعي

أخي العزيز صفاء الدين العراقي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكراً لكم على هذه الدروس القيمة

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أشكرك أخي الكريم على التشجيع.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس التاسع عشر )



نواصب المضارع

قد علمتَ  أن الفعل المضارع هو الفعل الوحيد الذي يدخله الإعراب فيرفع إذا لم يدخل  عليه ناصب أو جازم، وينصب إذا دخل عليه ناصب، ويجزم إذا دخل عليه جازم.
وكنا قد ذكرنا مِن النواصب ( لنْ ) فقط ونريد أن نذكرها كاملة وهي:
1- لَنْ  مثل: لنْ أذهبَ إلى المحرماتِ، وإعرابها: لَنْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون،  أذهبَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وبما أن  المضارع بدأ بالهمزة فالفاعل مستتر تقديره أنا، إلى: حرف جر مبني على  السكون، المحرماتِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في  آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وقالوا لنْ نؤمنَ لكَ  ) وإعرابها: لَنْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون، نؤمنَ: فعل مضارع منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وبما أن المضارع مبدوء بالنون فالفاعل  مستتر تقديره نحن.
2- أَنْ  مثل: أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَستقيمَ على الطاعةِ، وإعرابها: أُحبُ: فعل مضارع  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا،  أَنْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون، أستقيمَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا، على: حرف جر مبني  على السكون، الطاعةِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في  آخره.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ألا تُحبونَ أَنْ يغفِرَ  اللهُ لكم ) وإعرابها: أَنْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون، يغفرَ: فعل مضارع  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
3- إِذَنْ وهي حرف جواب لكلام وجزاء على فعل مثل أن تقولَ: سَأجتهدُ فيجيبك صاحبك: إِذَنْ تنجحَ.
فوقعت إذَنْ جوابا لقولك سأجتهدُ وجزاءً على فعلك الاجتهاد فإنكَ إن اجتهدت ستنجح.
وإعرابها:  إِذَنْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون، تنجحَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنتَ.
مثال: تقول: سأحافظُ على ديني، فيقال لك: إِذَنْ تفلحَ، وإعرابها كما سبق.
4- كَيْ  وهي حرف يفيد التعليل وبيان السبب مثل: سَأذهبُ إلى الشيخِ كَيْ أتعلمَ.  فأفادت كيْ علة وسبب ذهابك للشيخ وهو التعلم، وإعرابها: سَأذهبُ: السين حرف  استقبال مبني على الفتح، أذهبُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا، إلى: حرف جر مبني على  السكون، الشيخِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره،  كَيْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون، أتعلمَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فردَدْنَاهُ إلى أمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عينُها  ) وإعرابها: كَيْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون، تقرَّ: فعل مضارع منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، عينُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره.
ثم إن  علامة نصب الفعل المضارع واحدة من اثنتين: إما الفتحة، ظاهرة أو مقدرة،  وإما حذف النون في الأفعال الخمسة مثل: لَنْ أذهبَ، ولنْ أرضىْ عن الكفرِ،  والولدانِ لنْ يَذهبا، والأصل يذهبانِ فحذفت النون. فتلخص أن المضارع ينصب إذا وقع بعد واحد من الأحرف التالية: ( لنْ- أَنْ- إِذَنْ- كَيْ ).

( الأسئلة )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي نواصب المضارع الأربعة؟
2- ما هو معنى إذن، ومعنى كي؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل ناصب من نواصب المضارع الأربعة في جملة مفيدة؟

( التمارين 1 )

أدخل النواصب الأربعة على كل فعل من الأفعال الآتية في جمل مفيدة:( أَنصُرُ- يخرجانِ- يسعى ).

( تمارين 2 )

أَعربْ ما يلي:
1- لنْ يتركَ المسلمُ الصلواتِ كَيْ يُفلِحَ.
2- يحبُ اللهُ أَنْ يتوبَ الناسُ عن المعاصيْ
.3- إِذَنْ تتمكنُوا مِنْ النَّحوِ ( في جواب مَنْ قالَ: سَنحفظُ الآجُرُّوْمِيَّ  ةَ ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس العشرون )

بقية النواصب

 قد علمتَ أنْ مِما ينصب المضارع ( أَنْ- لَنْ- إِذَنْ- كَيْ ) ونريد أن نتمم هنا بقية نواصب الفعل المضارع.
وقد بقي ستة نواصب هي: 
1- لام كي أي تفيد هذه اللام التعليل مثل كي مثل: سأذهبُ إلى الشيخِ لِأَتعلمَ أي كي أتعلمَ.
ونقول  في إعرابها: اللام: هي لام كي حرف مبني على الكسرِ، أتعلمَ: فعل مضارع  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وإني كلما دعوتُهم لِتغفرَ  لهم .. ) وإعرابها: اللام: لام التعليل حرف مبني على الكسر، تغفرَ: فعل  مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل مستتر تقديره  أنت. 
2- لام الجحود أي النفي والإنكار فهي لا تفيد التعليل بل تدل على النفي وتقع بعد ما كان أو لم يكن.
مثل:  ما كانَ زيدٌ ليسرقَ، ولاحظ أن قبلها ما كان فاللام هنا لام الجحود أي هي  هنا لتأكيد النفي الحاصل بما كان فأنت تريد أن تقول إن زيدا ما كان لتحصل  منه السرقة فلأجل وقوعها بعد النفي سميت لام النفي ولام الجحود، وإعرابها:  اللام: لام الجحود حرف مبني على الكسر، يسرقَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل مستتر تقديره هو يعود على زيد،ومثله إذا  قلنا: لم يكنْ زيدٌ ليسرقَ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وما كانوا ليؤمنوا  إلا أنْ يشاءَ اللهُ ) وإعرابها: اللام: لام الجحود حرف مبني على الكسر،  يؤمنوا: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة،  والواو اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
 3- حتى  مثل: لنْ أذهبَ حتى يرجعَ زيدٌ. وإعرابها: حتى: حرف مبني على السكون،  يرجعَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، زيدٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لن تنالوا البرَ حتى تنفِقوا  مِما تحبونَ ) وإعرابها: لنْ: حرف نصب مبني على السكون، تنالوا: فعل مضارع  منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو اسم مبني على  السكون في محل رفع فاعل، حتى: حرف مبني على السكون، تنفقوا: فعل مضارع  منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو اسم مبني على  السكون في محل رفع فاعل.  
 4- أَوْ والمضارع ينتصب بعدها متى ما كانت بمعنى ( إِلى ) أو بمعنى ( إِلَّاْ ). 
مثل: اجتهِدْ في الدرسَ أوْ تفهمَ العلمَ، بمعنى اجتهدْ في الدرسِ إلى أَنْ تفهمَ العلمَ.
 ومثل: اُقتلْ المرتدَ أوْ يرجعَ لِلإسلامِ، بمعنى اقتلْ المرتدَ إلا أن يرجعَ للإسلامِ فلا تقتله حينئذ.
ونقول  في إعرابها: اقتلْ: فعل أمر مبني على السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنت، المرتدَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، أَوْ:  حرف مبني على السكون، يرجعَ: فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة  في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو يعود على المرتدِ، اللام: حرف جر  مبني على الكسر، الإسلامِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة  في آخره.
 5- فاء السببية أي التي تفيد معنى السبب ويشترط أن تقع بعد نفي، أو طلب مثل الأمر والنهي.
 مثل: لم يهملْ زيدٌ الدرسَ فَيفشلَ في الامتحانِ. فلأنه لم يهمل لن يفشل فالفاء للسببية وقد وقعت بعد نفي.
 ومثل: ادرسْ فَتنجحَ، فنجاحك متسبب عن دراستك، وقد وقعت الفاء بعد الطلب بالأمر ( ادرسْ ).
 ومثل: لا تكسلْ فَتخسرَ، أي فإنك إن كسلتَ ستخسر، وقد وقعت الفاء بعد الطلب بالنهي ( لا تكسلْ ).
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( والذينَ كفروا لهم نارُ جهنمَ لا يقضى عليهِم فَيموتُوْا  ) وإعرابها: الفاء: فاء السببية حرف مبني على الفتح، يموتوا، فعل مضارع  منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: اسم مبني على  السكون في محل رفع فاعل. وقد وقعت الفاء هنا بعد نفي.
6- واو المعيَّة أي التي تفيد معنى ( مَعَ ) ويشترط أيضا أن تقع بعد نفي أو طلب. مثل: لمْ يفعلْ زيدٌ الخيرَ ويندمَ عليهِ، أي هو لم يفعل الخير مع ندمه على فعله، وقد وقعت واو المعيَّة بعد نفي.
 ومثل: أقبلْ وأحسنَ إليكَ، أي أقبل ومع إقبالك أحسن إليكَ، وقد وقعت واو المعية بعد الأمر وهو طلب. ومثل: لا تنظرْ إلى عيوبِ الناسِ، وتهملَ عيوبَ نفسِكَ، أي مع إهمالك عيوب نفسك، وقد وقعت الواو بعد النهي وهو من أنواع الطلب.
 وإعراب:  أقبلْ وَأحسنَ إليكَ: أقبلْ: فعل أمر مبني على السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر  تقديره أنت، الواو: حرف معيَّة مبني على الفتح، أُحسِنَ: فعل مضارع منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل مستتر تقديره أنا، إلى: حرف  جر مبني على السكون، والكاف: اسم مبني على الفتح في محل جر. فتلخص  من ذلك أن نواصب المضارع عشرة هي: ( أَنْ-لَنْ- إذنْ- كَيْ- لامُ كَيْ-  لامُ الجحودِ- حتى- أَو- فاءُ السببيَّةِ- واو المعيَّةِ ). 

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي نواصب المضارع؟
2- كيف تفرق بين لام الجحود ولام كي؟
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل ناصب من نواصب المضارع في جملة مفيدة؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 أدخل (لام كي- لام الجحود- حتى- أو ) على كل فعل من الأفعال الآتية في جمل مفيدة:
 ( أَنصُرُ- تكرمونَ- نرى ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أدخل ( فاء السببية- واو المعيَّة ) على كل فعل من الأفعال الآتية في جمل مفيدة:
 ( تنالُ- تشكرُ- يحسنون ).   

 ( تمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- يريدُ اللهُ أنْ نقاتلَ المشركينَ حتى يشهدوا الشهادتينِ.
 2- استقيموا للصلاةِ لتنالوا الأجرَ مِن اللهِ. 
 3- حافِظْ على الصلاةِ أوْ تلقى اللهَ فَتُفلِحَ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الواحد والعشرون )

جوازم المضارع- الجوازم التي تجزم فعلا واحدا

 قد  علمتَ أن الفعل المضارع يُنصبُ إذا دخلت عليه إحدى النواصب العشرة، ويجزم  إذا دخل عليه جازم وكنا قد ذكرنا لَمْ مِن الجوازم ونريد نتمم بقية  الجوازم.
 فالجوازم نوعان: نوع يجزم فعلا واحدا، ونوع يجزم فعلين. 
لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( لم يذهبْ زيدٌ - لم يقمْ عمروٌ- لم يقرأْ سعيدٌ الدرسَ- لم يهملْ عليٌ دروسَهُ ). 
تجد الحرف لَمْ قد جزم فعلاً واحدا فقط في كل مثال.
ولاحظْ هذه الأمثلة: ( إِنْ يذهبْ زيدٌ أذهبْ معه- إن يقمْ عليٌ أقمْ معه- إنْ يحفظْ سعيدٌ الدرسَ ينجحْ ) تجد الحرف إِنْ قد جزمَ فعلين في كل مثال. 
فعلمنا أن من الجوازم ما يجزم فعلا واحدا، ومنها ما يجزم فعلين، فلنبدأ بذكر ما يجزم فعلا واحدا وهي:
 1- لَمْ مثل: لمْ يحسنْ زيدٌ القراءةَ. مثال: قالَ الله تعالى: ( التي لمْ يخلقْ مِثلُها في البلادِ ).
وقد تدخل على ( لْم ) همزة الاستفهام مثل: ألم أحسنْ إليكَ.
  مثال: قال تعالى: ( أَلمْ نشرحْ  لكَ صدرَكَ ) وإعرابها: أَلمْ: الهمزة حرف استفهام مبني على الفتح، لمْ:  حرف جزم مبني على السكون، نشرحْ: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون،  والفاعل مستتر تقديره نحن.
2- لَـمَّاْ مثل: لما يحسنْ زيدٌ القراءةَ بعدُ أي هو  لم يحسنْ القراءة إلى الآن فمعناها النفي مثل لمْ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (وآخرينَ منهم لَمَّاْ يلحَقُوا بهم  ) وإعرابها: لما: حرف جزم مبني على السكون، يلحقوا: فعل مضارع مجزوم  وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة وأصلها يلحقونَ، والواو: اسم  مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل. 
وقد  تدخل على ( لَمَّاْ) همزة الاستفهام مثل: ألما أحسنْ إليكَ، وإعرابها:  ألما: الهمزة: حرف استفهام مبني على الفتح، لما: حرف جزم مبني على السكون،  أحسنْ: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنا، إلى: حرف جر مبني على السكون، والكاف اسم مبني على الفتح في محل جر.
 3- لام الأمر مثل: لِيكتبْ زيدٌ الدرسَ، ولِيستخرجْ عمروٌ الماءَ، ولِيَرفعْ عليٌ البابَ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لِيُنفقْ  ذو سَعَةٍ مِنْ سَعَتِه ) وإعرابها: اللام: حرف جزم مبني على الكسر،  ينفقْ: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، ذو: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الواو لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة. 
ولام  الأمر هذه قد تدخل على أفعال يطلب فيها من الله شيئا فتسمى حينئذ لام  الدعاء تأدبا مع الله سبحانه لأنه لا أحد يأمره سبحانه مثل: لِيغفرْ لنا  اللهُ ذنوبنا. مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ونادَوْا يا مَالِكُ لِيقضِ  علينا ربُكَ ) وإعرابها: ليقضِ: اللام: لام الدعاء حرف جزم مبني على  الكسر، يقضِ: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة والأصل يقضِيْ،  على: حرف جر مبني على السكون، ناْ: اسم مبني على السكون في محل جر، ربُ:  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
4- لا الناهية مثل: لا تكذبْ، لا تسرقْ، لا تزنِ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لاْ تُشركْ  باللهِ ) لا: حرف نهي جازم مبني على السكون، تشركْ: فعل مضارع مجزوم  وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، الباء: حرف جر مبني  على الكسر، اللهِ: لفظ الجلالة اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة  الظاهرة في آخره.
 ولا  الناهية هذه قد تدخل على أفعال يطلب فيها من الله شيئا فتسمى حينئذ لا  الدعائية تأدبا مع الله سبحانه لأنه لا أحد ينهاه سبحانه مثل: ربنا لا  تعذبْنا.
مثال: قال الله سبحانه: ( ربَّنَا لا تُزِغْ  قلوبَنا بعدَ إذْ هديتَنا ) وإعرابها: لا: حرف دعاء جازم مبني على السكون،  تزغْ: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنت، قلوبَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
ثم  إن علامات جزم المضارع تزيد على علامات رفع ونصب المضارع بعلامة واحدة،  فالمضارع يرفع بعلامتين فقط: إما الضمة، وإما النون مثل: يلعبُ الولدُ،  والأولادُ يلعبونَ.
وينصب بعلامتين فقط: إما الفتحة، وإما حذف النون مثل: لنْ يلعبَ الولدُ، والأولادُ لنْ يلعبوا. 
ويجزم  بثلاث علامات: إما الضمة، وإما حذف النون، وإما حذف حرف العلة مثل: لم  يعلبْ الولدُ، والأولادُ لم يلعبوا، والولدُ لم يلهُ أصله يلهو حذفت الواو  بسبب الجازم.
فتلخص من ذلك أن الحروف التي تجزم فعلا واحدا هي: ( لمْ- لمَّا- لام الأمر والدعاء- لا في النهي والدعاء ).

 ( أسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم إلى كم نوع تنقسم الجوازم؟ 
2- ما هي الجوازم التي تجزم فعلا واحدا؟ 
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل جازم يجزم فعلا واحدا في جملة مفيدة؟

 ( تمارين 1 )

 أدخل الجوازم التي تجزم فعلا واحدا على كل فعل من الأفعال المضارعة الآتية وضعها في جمل مفيدة:
( يكتب-  ترمين- يدعو ).

 ( تمارين 2 )

 أَعرِبْ ما يلي: 
1- لمَّا يذهبْ زيدٌ إلى العملِ.
 2- ليجتهدْ الطلابُ في الدرسِ كي يفهموا العلمَ.
3- لا تدنُ مِن الأسدِ فيأكُلَكَ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثاني والعشرون )

الجوازم التي تجزم فعلين

 قد علمتَ أن الجوازم نوعان: نوع يجزم فعلا واحدا، ونوع يجزم فعلين، وقد تقدم بيان النوع الأول، ونريد أن نبيّن هنا النوع الثاني.
 والجوازم  التي تجزم فعلين تكون شرطية دائما أي فيها تعليق حصول شيء على حصول شيء  آخر مثل: إنْ تقمْ أقمْ، إن تدرسْ تنجحْ، متى تذهبْ أذهبْ، ويسمى الفعل  الأول بفعل الشرط، والفعل الثاني بجواب الشرط فقولنا: إن تدرسْ تنجحْ، يسمى  الفعل تدرس فعل الشرط، ويسمى الفعل تنجح جواب الشرط وجزائه لأنه هو نتيجة  للفعل الثاني فالنجاح هو نتيجة الدراسة.
وهذه الجوازم التي تجزم فعلين هي:
1- إنْ مثل إنْ تحافظْ على دينكَ تفلحْ، فحرف الشرط إن جزم فعلين ( تحافظ- وتفلح ). 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنْ تَتَّقُوْا اللهَ يَجْعَلْ  لَكم فُرقاناً ) وإعرابها: إنْ: حرف جزم مبني على السكونْ، تتقوا: فعل  مضارع هو فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة،  والواو: اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، اللهَ: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، يجعلْ: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم  وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو يعود على الله أي يجعل  الله لكم، لكم: اللام حرف جر مبني على الفتح، كُمْ: اسم مبني في محل جر،  فرقاناً: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
 2- إذْمَا  ومعناه هو نفس معنى إنْ تقول: إذْمَا تدرسْ تنجحْ أي إن تدرسْ تنجحْ،  وإعرابه: إذْمَا: حرف جزم مبني على السكون، تدرس: فعل مضارع هو فعل الشرط  مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، تنجحْ: فعل  مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنت.
3- مَنْ ومعناها للشخص العاقل مثل مَن يدرسْ ينجحْ، بمعنى أي شخص يدرس ينجح فهي تستعمل للعقلاء ولا تستعمل للجماد والحيوانات.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( مَنْ يعملْ سوءً يُجْزَ  بِهِ ) وإعرابها: مَنْ: اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون، يعملْ: فعل مضارع  هو فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو،  سوءً: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، يُجزَ: فعل  مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة، والأصل يجزى،  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر، والهاء: اسم  مبني على الكسر في محل جر. ولا يخفى عليكَ أن مِنْ بكسر الميم حرف جر، ومَنْ اسم.
4- مَاْ  ومعناها لغير العاقل مثل: ما تزرعْ تحصدْ، فإن المزروع غير عاقل، ولا تقل  ما يدرسْ ينجحْ لأن الدراسة والنجاح للعقلاء فتستعمل لذلك مَنْ. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وما تفعلوا مِنْ خيرٍ تجدوهُ  عندَ اللهِ ) وإعرابها: ماْ: اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون، تفعلوا: فعل  مضارع هو فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة  والواو: اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، مِنْ: حرف جر مبني على  السكون، خيرٍ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره،  تجدوه: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من  الأفعال الخمسة، والهاء: اسم مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به.
 5- مَهْمَاْ  وهي تستعمل لغير العاقل أيضا مثل مهما تخفِ مِنْ أمرٍ يظهرْ، وإعرابها:  مهما: اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون، تخفِ: فعل مضارع هو فعل الشرط مجزوم  وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، مِنْ: حرف جر  مبني على السكون، أمرٍ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في  آخره، يظهرْ: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل  ضمير مستتر تقديره هو.
6- كيفما وهي تستعمل مع الأحوال والكيفيات مثل كيفما تجلسْ أجلسْ أي على أي كيفية تجلس أجلس.  وإعرابها:  كيفماْ: اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون، تجلس: فعل مضارع هو فعل الشرط  مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، أجلسْ: فعل  مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنا. 
فتلخص من ذلك أن  مِن الجوازم التي تجزم فعلين هي: إنْ، وإِذْمَا، وهما حرفان، ومَنْ وهي  للعاقل، وما، ومهما وهما لغير العاقل، كيفما وهي للأحوال وهذه الثلاثة  أسماء.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الجوازم التي تجزم فعلين ؟
2-ما المقصود بفعل الشرط وجوابه؟
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لكل جازم مما سبق في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 أدخل الجوازم إنْ- إذْمَا- مَن- ما- مهما- كيفما على كل فعل من الأفعال الآتية في جملة مفيدة : 
(  يلعب- تجعل- تصنع ). ( التمارين 2 )

 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- إنْ تنصروا اللهَ ينصرْكُم.
2- مهما تخفوا مِن عملٍ يعلمْ بهِ اللهُ.
 3- مَن يعمل خيراً يلقَ خيراً.

----------


## ام زاهيه

جزاك الله خير.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاك الله خير.


وجزاكِ الله خيرا.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثالث والعشرون )

تتمة الجوازم التي تجزم فعلين

 قد علمتَ أن مِن الجوازم التي تجزم فعلين إنْ، إذْمَا، مَنْ، مَا، مَهْمَاْ، كَيْفَمَاْ. ونريد أن نكمل بقية الجوازم وهي:
 1- متى وهي  موضوعة للزمان مثل: متى يصلُحْ القلبُ تصلُحْ الجوارحُ، وإعرابها: متى:  اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون، يصلحْ: فعل مضارع هو فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة  جزمه السكون، القلبُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره،  تصلحْ: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، الجوارحُ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
 2- أَيَّانَ  وهي موضوعة للزمان مثل: أيانَ تستقِمْ على الطاعة تفلحْ، بمعنى في أي وقت  تستقم على الطاعة تفلح وإعرابها: أيانَ: اسم شرط جازم مبني على الفتح،  تستقمْ: فعل مضارع هو فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير  مستتر تقديره أنت، على : حرف جر مبني على السكونِ، الطاعةِ: اسم مجرور بحرف  الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، تفلحْ: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط  مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت.
3- أينَ وهي موضوعة للمكان مثل: أينَ تذهبْ أذهبْ معكَ. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( أينماْ تكونوا يدرِكْكُم  الموتُ ) وإعرابها: أينما: اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون تكونوا: فعل  مضارع مجزون وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: اسم  مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، يدركْكُم: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم  وعلامة جزمه السكون، وكُمْ: اسم مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به،  الموت: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
 4- أَنَى  وهي موضوع للمكان أيضا مثل: أَنَى تلقَ زيداً يكرمْكَ، وإعرابها: أنى: اسم  شرط جازم مبني على السكون، تلقَ، فعل مضارع هو فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة  جزمه حذف حرف العلة، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنتَ، زيداً: مفعول به  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، يكرمْ: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط  مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو والكاف: اسم مبني  على الفتح في محل نصب مفعول به.
5- حيثما وهي  موضوعة للمكان أيضا مثل حيثما ينزلْ المطرُ يكثرْ العشبُ، وإعرابها:  حيثما: اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون، ينزلْ: فعل مضارع هو فعل الشرط مجزوم  وعلامة جزمه السكون، المطرُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في  آخره، يكثرْ: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، العشبُ:  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
6- أيٌ وهي تستعمل للجميع للعاقل ولغير العاقل للزمان والمكان والحال مثل أيُ كتابٍ تقرأْ تستفدْ مِنْهُ. وإعرابها:  أيُ: اسم شرط جازم مرفوع وعلامة الضمة الظاهرة في آخره وهو مضاف، كتابٍ:  مضاف إليهِ مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، تقرأْ: فعل مضارع هو  فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت،  تستفد: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل مستتر  تقديره أنت، مِن: حرف جر مبني على السكون، والهاء: اسم مبني على الضم في  محل جر. 
فتلخص مِن ذلك  أن الجوازم التي تجزم فعلا وحدا هي أربعة أحرف : ( لم- لما- لام الأمر  والدعاء- لا في النهي والدعاء ) وأن الجوازم التي تجزم فعلين هي: ( إنْ-  إذْمَا- مَن- ما- مهما- كيفما- متى- أيَّانَ- أينَ-  أنَّى - حيثما- أيّ )،  وإنْ وإذْمَا حرفان والبقية أسماء وكلها مبنية ماعدا أي فهي معربة.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم اذكر جميع جوازم المضارع ؟
2- اذكر معاني هذه الجوازم: متى- أيَّانَ- أينَ- أنَّى - حيثما- أيّ ؟
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لكل جازم مما سبق في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين1 ) 

 أدخل الجوازم متى- أيَّانَ- أينَ- أنَّى - حيثما- أيّ على كل فعل من الأفعال الآتية في جملة مفيدة :
 (  تجد- تلقى- يكثر ). 
( التمارين 2 )

 أعربْ ما يلي: 
1- متى يرجع المسلمونَ للإسلامِ ينتصروا على العدوِ.
2- أينما تذهبْ تجدْ الرزقَ.
 3- أيانَ تلقَ المؤمنَ تشعرْ بالراحةِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الرابع والعشرون )

بناء المضارع
 
قد علمتَ أنَّ المضارع هو الفعل الوحيد الذي يدخله الإعراب، وهو الأصل فيه ولكنه يخرج إلى البناء في حالتين:
الأولى: إذا اتصلت به نون التوكيد الثقيلة أو الخفيفة فيبنى حينئذ على الفتح.
مثل: يضربَنَّ- يضربَنْ- يكتبَنَّ- يكتبَنْ- يدرسَنَّ- يدرسَنْ، ينجحَنَّ- ينجحَنْ.
تقولُ: لَأَكْتُبَنَّ الدرسَ، وإعرابُها: اللام هذه تسمى لام القسم ويكثر  اتصالها مع نون التوكيد، أَكتُبَنَّ: فعل مضارع مبني على الفتح لاتصاله  بنون التوكيد، ونون التوكيد حرف مبني على الفتح، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنا، الدرسَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( كلا لَيُنْبَذَنَّ في الحُطَمَةِ ) فينبذَنَّ فعل مضارع مبني على الفتح لاتصاله بنون التوكيد.
الثانية: إذا اتصلت به نون النسوة فيبنى حينئذ على السكونِ.
مثل: يضربْنَ- يكتبْنَ- يدرسْنَ- ينجحْنَ- يمسكْنَ.
تقول: النسوةُ يكتبْنَ الدرسَ، وإعرابها: النسوةُ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، يكتبْ: فعل مضارع مبني على السكون لاتصاله بنون  النسوة، ونون النسوة ضمير مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل، الدرس: مفعول به  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( والوالداتُ يُرْضِعْنَ  أولادَهُنَّ ) وإعرابها: الوالداتُ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، يرضعْ: فعل مضارع مبني على السكون لاتصاله بنون النسوة،  ونون النسوة: ضمير مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل، أولادَ: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره
ثم إن الفعل المضارع المبني تارة يكون في محل رفع، وتارة يكون في محل نصب، وتارة يكون في محل جزم.
مثال: البناتُ يدرسْنَ الكتابَ، فيدرسْنَ فعل مضارع مبني على السكون  لاتصاله بنون النسوة في محل رفع لأن الفعل المضارع يرفع إذا لم يدخل عليه  ناصب أو جازم.
مثال: البناتُ لنْ يدرسْنَ الكتابَ، فيدرسنَ مسبوق بناصب ولكن لا يظهر  النصب على آخر الفعل لا لفظا ولا تقديرا لأنه مبني فحينئذ نقول فيه: فعل  مضارع مبني على السكون لاتصاله بنون النسوة في محل نصب.
مثال: البناتُ لمْ يدرسْنَ الكتابَ، فيدرسنَ مسبوق بجازم ولكن لا يظهر  الجزم على آخر الفعل لا لفظا ولا تقديرا لأنه مبني فحينئذ نقول فيه: فعل  مضارع مبني على السكون لاتصاله بنون النسوة في محل جزم.
فمتى بني المضارع ولم يسبقه ناصب أو جازم فقل هو في محل رفع، فإن سبقه ناصب  فقل هو في محل نصب، وإن سبقه جازم فقل هو في محل جزم، فالأفعال المضارعة  دائما يكون لها محل من الإعراب.
وأما أفعال الأمر فلا محل لها مِن الإعراب دائما.
وأما الأفعال الماضية فلا محل لها مِن الإعراب إلا إذا سبقت بجازم.
مثل: قامَ زيدٌ: فقامَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح لا محل له مِن الإعراب.
ومثل: إنْ قامَ زيدٌ قامَ عمروٌ، فهنا إنْ حرف جزم وقد دخلت على الفعل  الماضي فيكون في محل جزم نقول: إنْ: حرف جزم مبني على السكون، قامَ: فعل  ماض مبني على الفتح في محل جزم فعل الشرط، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، قامَ: فعل ماض مبني في محل جزم جواب الشرط، عمروٌ:  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره. 
فتلخص أن المضارع معرب إلا إذا اتصلت به نون التوكيد فيبنى على الفتح، أو نون النسوة فيبنى على السكون.

( الأسئلة )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم متى يبنى الفعل المضارع ؟
2- متى يكون المضارع في محل رفع ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لحالات بناء المضارع ؟.

( التمارين 1 )
 
اجعل الأفعال المضارعة الآتية مبنية على الفتح والسكون مرة في محل رفع، ومرة في محل نصب، ومرة في محل جزم:
( ينصر- يستخرجُ- يجاهدُ ).

( التمارين 2 )
 
أعربْ ما لونه أحمر مما يلي:
1- المؤمناتُ يُقِمْنَ الصلاةَ.   
2- لأَنصُرَنْ الإسلامَ. 
3- المؤمناتُ لنْ يترُكْنَ الحجابَ.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاكم الله خيراً


وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الباب الثالث في المرفقات.
وبه نبلغ نصف الكتاب.
أعاننا الله على إتمام النصف الثاني على خير.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وتسجيل مرور وحضور
بورك فيكم.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
> وتسجيل مرور وحضور
> بورك فيكم.


وجزاكم الله خيرا.
أشكركم على مروركم.

----------


## سعيد دراز

جزاكم الله خيراً ، وجزى كل من وضع لَبِنَةً فى هذا الصرح العظيم - المجلس العلمى - خيراً ، و جزى الله القائمين على أمره خيرَ الجزاء .

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاكم الله خيراً ، وجزى كل من وضع لَبِنَةً فى هذا الصرح العظيم - المجلس العلمى - خيراً ، و جزى الله القائمين على أمره خيرَ الجزاء .


وجزاك الله خيرا وأهلا بك.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الخامس والعشرون )

باب الأسماء- الضمائر

 قد علمتَ أنَّ الكلمة ثلاثة أقسام: اسم، وفعل، وحرف. 
وقد عقدنا بابا مستقلا للفعل وتفاصيله وسنعقد هذا الباب للأسماء وتفاصيلها.
 فالأسماء إما أن تكون معربة، وإما أن تكون مبنية، ولنبدأ ببيان المبنيات من الأسماء وأولها هو الضمائر. 
والضمير هو: اسم يرمزُ به عن متكلم أو مخاطَب أو غائب. 
لاحظ هذا المثال عندنا ثلاثة أشخاص ( زيدٌ، وعمروٌ، وعليٌ ) فإذا أراد زيدٌ أن يتحدث عن نفسه يقول ( أنا ) وهو لفظ مختصر يدل على نفسه بدل أن يستعمل اسمه، ولو أراد زيد أن يتحدث عن عمرو الواقف أمامه سيقول (أنتَ ) فيرمز به عن عمرو، ولو أراد أن يتحدث عن علي الغائب سيقول ( هو ) يختصر به بدل ذكر اسمه، فأنا وأنت وهو تسمى ضمائر.
 فاتضح أن الضمائر تنقسم بحسب مدلولها إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
 1- ضمائر المتكلم مثل: أنا- نحنُ.
2- ضمائر المخاطب مثل: أنتَ- أنتِ- أنتما- أنتم- أنتنَّ.
3- ضمائر الغائب مثل: هو- هي- هما- هم – هنَّ.
ثم إن الضمائر تنقسم قسمة أخرى إلى : 
1- ضمير مستتر وهو: الذي لا يلفظ وإنما يقدّر.
 2- ضمير ظاهر وهو: الذي يكون ملفوظا. 
مثل:  قمْ، وإعرابه: قم: فعل أمر مبني على السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنت، فكما تلاحظ أن الضمير المستتر الدال على الفاعل لا وجود له في اللفظ  فلذا نحتاج إلى تقديره وفرض وجوده.
ومثل:  أَكتبُ الدرسَ، وإعرابه: أكتبُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا، الدرسَ: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إياكَ نعبدُ وإياكَ نستعينُ ) فالأفعال: نعبدُ، نستعينُ أفعال مضارعة مرفوعة وعلامة رفعها الضمة الظاهرة في آخرها، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن. 
والضمير الظاهر ينقسم بدوره إلى قسمين:
1- منفصل وهو:  ما يمكن النطق به لوحده من غير أن يتصل بكلمة أخرى.
 مثل: ( أنا- أنت- هو- هي ) فكما تلاحظ أن هذه الضمائر منفصلة عن غيرها ليست متصلة بكلمة أخرى. 
2- متصل وهو: الذي لا ينطق به وحده، ويتصل دائما بكلمة أخرى.
 مثل: تاء المتكلم، وألف الاثنين، وواو الجماعة، وياء المخاطَبة، ونون النسوة. تقول: كتبتُ، فالتاء ضمير ولكنه غير منفصل عن الفعل فلا ينطق به وحده، وكذا قل في: كتبا- كتبوا- اذهبي- كتبْنَ. 
بقي أن نعرف كيف نعرب هذه الضمائر ؟ 
والجواب:  بحسب موقعها في الجملة وتأثرها بالعوامل المختلفة فقد تكون في محل رفع،  وقد تكون في محل نصب، وقد تكون في محل جر، ولا تكون في محل جزم إطلاقا  لأنها أسماء، وهي لا يدخلها الجر. 
مثل: كتبتُ- كتبتَ- كتبتِ- كتبْنَا-كتبا- كتبوا- كتبْنَ، وإعرابها هنا واحد وهو: ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل.
مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( قالَ اتقوْا اللهَ ) وإعرابها: قالَ: فعل ماض مبني على  الفتح الظاهر، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو أي قال هو، اتقوا: فعل أمر  مبني على حذف النون لاتصاله بواو الجماعة، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على  السكون في محل رفع فاعل، اللهَ: لفظ الجلالة مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
 ومثل: الهاء، والكاف إذا اتصلتا بالفعل نحو ضربتُه وضربتُك، وضربه- ورفعَه- ورفعها- واستقبلك.
 فالهاء والكاف إذا اتصلتا بالأفعال تعرب مفعولا به. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فسبحْ بحمدِ ربِكَ واستغفِرْهُ  ) وإعرابها: استغفرْ: فعل أمر مبني على السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنتَ، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به.
 ومثل الهاء والكاف إذا دخل عليهما حرف جر فإنهما يكونان في محل جر مثل: مِنه- فيهِ- عليهِ- لهُ- فيكَ- عليكُما- لهُم.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ذلكَ الكتابُ لا ريبَ فيهِ ) وإعرابها: في: حرف جر مبني على السكون، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر.
فتلخص  أن الضمير هو: اسم يرمز به عن متكلم، أو مخاطَب، أو غائب، وهو مستتر،  وظاهر متصل، أو منفصل، وأنه تارة يقع في محل رفع، وتارة يقع في محل نصب،  وتارة يقع في محل جر.  

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الضمير؟
 2- ما الفرق بين الضمير المستتر والظاهر ؟
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لضمير في محل رفع، وفي محل نصب، وفي محل جر ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 عيّن الضمائر المستترة والظاهرة وبيّن محلها مِن الإعراب في الجمل الآتية:
  ( الذينَ آمنوا يقاتلونَ في سبيلِ الله، والذينَ كفروا يقاتلون في سبيلِ  الطاغوتِ - اتقِ اللهَ حيثمُا كنتَ، وأَتبِعْ السيئةَ الحسنةَ تمحُها،  وخالقْ الناسَ بخُلُقٍ حَسَنٍ – اهدنا الصراطَ المستقيمَ، صراطَ الذينَ أنعمتَ عليهم )   
( التمارين 2 )

 أعرِبْ ما يلي:
 1- أقيموا الصفَ في الصلاةِ ؟
 2- قدْ رأيتُكَ في المسجدِ ؟ 
3- أَحسنَ اللهُ إليكَ ؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السادس والعشرون )

أسماء الإشارة 

 قد علمتَ أنَّ الضمائر مِن الأسماء المبنية، والضمير هو: ما دلّ على متكلم أو مخاطب أو غائب.
 ومِن المبنيات أسماء الإشارة وهي: التي يشار بها إلى شيء معيّن مثل: هذاْ زيدٌ. مشيرا بإصبعك إليه. 
وأسماء الإشارة هي:  ( هذاْ ) للمفرد المذكر- ( هذِهِ ) للمفردة المؤنثة- ( هذانِ أو هذينِ ) للمثنى المذكر- ( هاتان أو هاتين ) للمثنى المؤنث- ( هؤلاءِ ) لجمع العقلاء من ذكور وإناث.
مثل: هذا بيتٌ، وهذهِ هندٌ- وهذانِ شاعرانِ- وهاتانِ شاعرتانِ- وهؤلاءِ مجتهدونَ- وهؤلاءِ مجتهداتٌ.
مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( هذا خلقُ اللهِ )، وقال تعالى: ( هذهِ جهنمُ التي كنتم  توعدونَ )، وقال تعالى: ( هذانِ خصمانِ اختصموا في ربِهم )، وقال تعالى: (  إني أريدُ أن أُنكِحكَ إحدى ابنتيَّ هاتينِ )، وقال تعالى: (هؤلاءِ قومُنا  اتخذوا مِن دونه آلهةً ). 
وأسماء  الإشارة يكون إعرابها بحسب موقعها وتأثرها بالعوامل فتارة تكون في محل  رفع، وتارة تكون في محل نصب، وتارة تكون في محل جر، ونقول في إعراب أي  منها: اسم إشارة مبني على كذا في محل كذا.
مثل: جاءَ هذا، وإعرابها: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، هذا: اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فلا تكُ في مريةٍ مما يعبدُ هؤلاءِ ) وإعرابها: يعبدُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وهؤلاءِ: اسم إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل رفع فاعل.
 ومثل:  هلْ رأيْتَ هذهِ، وإعرابها: هل: حرف استفهام مبني على السكون، رأى: فعل  ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير الفاعل، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على  الفتح في محل رفع فاعل وهذهِ: اسم إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل نصب مفعول  به.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( بلْ متَّعْتُ هؤلاءِ  وآبائَهُمْ ) وإعرابها: متَّعْ: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير  الفاعل، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، هؤلاءِ: اسم  إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل جر بحرف الجر.
ومثل:  مرَرْتُ بِهذا، وإعرابها: مرَرْ: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير  الفاعل، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، والباء: حرف جر  مبني على الكسر، هذا: اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل جر بحرف الجر.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وجئنا بِكَ على هؤلاءِ  شهيداً ) جاء: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير الفاعل، ناْ: ضمير  متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر،  والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل جر بحرف الجر، على: حرف جر مبني  على السكون، هؤلاءِ: اسم إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل جر بحرف الجر.
 فتلخص  أن أسماء الإشارة هي: ( هذا- هذهِ- هذان، هذين- هاتانِ، هاتينِ- هؤلاءِ )  ويكون إعرابها بحسب موقعها الإعرابي فتارة تكون في محل رفع، وتارة تكون في  محل نصب، وتارة تكون في محل جر. 
( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أسماء الإشارة ؟
 2- اذكر معاني أسماء الإشارة ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل اسم من أسماء الإشارة في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 ضع كل اسم من أسماء الإشارة في جملة مفيدة بحيث تكون مرة في محل رفع، ومرة في محل نصب، ومرة في محل جر؟

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- استقبَلْنا هؤلاءِ في المطارِ.
 2- تُكرمُ هذهِ اليتيمَ.
3- انظروا إلى هؤلاءِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السابع والعشرون )

الأسماء الموصولة

 قد علمتَ أن أسماء الإشارة مبنية وهي: هذا وهذه وهذان وهاتان وهؤلاء، ويكون إعرابها المحلي بحسب موقعها.
 ومِن المبنيات الأسماء الموصولة مثل الذي والتي نحو: جاءَ الذي أحبُّهُ.
والأسماء الموصولة هي: ( الذيْ ) للمفرد المذكر- ( التيْ ) للمفردة المؤنثة- ( اللذانِ أو اللذيْنِ ) للمثنى المذكر-  (اللتانِ أو اللتيْنِ ) للمثنى المؤنث- ( اللذِيْنَ ) لجمع الذكور العقلاء- ( اللاتِيْ ) لجمع الإناث. 
 مثل:  فازَ الذي اتقى اللهَ- فازت التي اتَّقَتْ اللهَ- فازَ اللذانِ اتقيا  اللهّ- فازت اللتانِ اتقيتا اللهّ- فازَ الذينَ اتقوا اللهَ- فازَت اللاتي  اتقيْنَ اللهَ. 
ولعلك  لاحظتَ أن بعد كل اسم موصول وجدت جملة توضح معناه وتعيّن المقصود منه، وفي  هذه الجملة ضمير يرجع ويعود على ذلك الاسم الموصول، فهذه قاعدة: يأتي بعد الاسم الموصول جملة تشتمل على ضمير يرجع إليه.
مثل:  فازَ الذي اتقى الله، فالاسم الموصول هنا هو ( الذي ) والجملة الموضحة له  هي: ( اتقى الله ) وتسمى بالصلة والضمير العائد على الذي هو المستتر المقدر  بهو ويسمى بالعائد، فصار عندنا: اسم موصول، وصلة، وعائد.
ويكون إعراب الأسماء الموصولة بحسب موقعها الإعرابي فتارة تكون في محل رفع، وتارة تكون في محل نصب، وتارة تكون في محل جر. 
مثل:  جاء الذي اتقى اللهَ، وإعرابها: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، الذي: اسم  موصول مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، اتقى: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح  المقدر، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو عائد على الذي، اللهَ: لفظ الجلالة  مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وجملة اتقى الله صلة  الموصول. 
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( تباركَ الذي بيدِه الملكُ ) وإعرابها: تباركَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، الذي: اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، وجملة ( بيده الملكُ) هي الصلة، والهاء في بيده هو العائد.
ومثل:  رأَيْتُ الذي اتقى اللهَ، وإعرابها: رأى: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله  بضمير الفاعل، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، الذيْ:  اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به، اتقى: فعل ماض مبني على  الفتح المقدر، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو عائد على الذي، الله: لفظ  الجلالة مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وجملة اتقى  الله هي الصلة.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( واتقوا الذي  أمدَّكُم بما تعلمونَ ) وإعرابها: اتقوا: فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون  لاتصاله بالواو، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، الذي:  اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به، أمدَّ: فعل ماض مبني على  الفتح، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو عائد على الذي، وكُمْ: ضمير متصل مبني  في محل نصب مفعول به، وجملة أمدكم هي الصلة. 
ومثل:  مرَّتْ زينبُ بالذي أكرمها، وإعرابها: مرَّ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح،  زينبُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، الباء: حرف جر مبني  على الكسر، الذي: اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل جر بحرف الجر، أكرمَ:  فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقدير هو عائد على الذي، وها:  ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل نصب مفعول به، وجملة أكرمها هي الصلة.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ويستبشرونَ بالذينَ  لم يلحقوا بهم ) وإعرابها: يستبشرُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه النون  لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع  فاعل، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر، الذينَ: اسم موصول مبني على الفتح في  محل جر بحرف الجر، لم: حرف جزم مبني على السكون، يلحقوا: فعل مضارع مجزوم  وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على  السكون في محل رفع فاعل عائد على الذينَ، الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر،  وهم: ضمير مبني في محل جر بحرف الجر، وجملة لم يلحقوا هي الصلة.
 فتلخص  أن الأسماء الموصولة هي: ( الذي- التي- اللذانِ، اللذيْنِ- اللتانِ،  اللتينِ- الذينَ- اللاتِيْ ) وهي تفتقر إلى جملة هي الصلة تشتمل على ضمير  يعود علي الاسم الموصول يسمى بالعائد وهو يكون مستترا وظاهرا، ويكون  إعرابها بحسب موقعها الإعرابي فتارة تكون في محل رفع، وتارة تكون في محل  نصب، وتارة تكون في محل جر.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الأسماء الموصولة ؟ 
2- ما هي الصلة، وما هو العائد ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل اسم من الأسماء الموصولة في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 ضع كل اسم من الأسماء الموصولة في جملة مفيدة بحيث تكون مرة في محل رفع، ومرة في محل نصب، ومرة في محل جر ؟

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أعربْ ما يلي:
 1- يجعلُ اللهُ الرجسَ على الذينَ لا يُؤمِنونَ ؟
 2- أكرمْ اللاتيْ يَتَمسَّكْنَ بالإسلامِ ؟ 
 3- أفلحَ الذيْ قد ماتَ على الإيمانِ ؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس التاسع والعشرون )

المعربات من الأسماء – الفاعل

 قد  علمتَ أن الاسم منه معرب ومبني، وقد مضى الحديث عن المبنيات من الأسماء  فلنتبعه ببيان المعربات، فالأسماء إما أن تكون مرفوعة، أو منصوبة، أو  مجرورة، وحديثنا الآن في المرفوعات وهي عديدة أولها هو الفاعل. 
والفاعل هو: اسم مرفوع تقدمه فعله ودل على الذي فعل الفعل. 
مثل:  قامَ زيدٌ، وضربَ زيدٌ عمراً، ولا يصح بحال أن يتقدم الفاعل على الاسم  فإذا قلنا زيدٌ قامَ، فزيد مبتدأ وقام فعل ماض والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  هو يعود على زيد، وقد مضى شرح مختصر على الفاعل.
ثم إن الفاعل نوعان: ظاهر، وضمير.
فالظاهر مثل ما سبق من قولنا قام زيدٌ، فزيد اسم ظاهر وليس بضمير، ومثل جاء الرجلُ، واستيقظ الولدُ ونحوه.
 وقد  يكون الفاعل ضميرا مستترا أو ضميرا ظاهرا مثل: زيدٌ ضرَبَ عمراً،  وإعرابها: زيدٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، ضربَ: فعل  ماض مبني على الفتح، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو، عمرا: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
وأما الضمير الظاهر فهو ( التاء، ونا، ونون النسوة، وألف الاثنين، وواو الجماعة، وياء المخاطَبة ). مثل ضربتُ- ضربتَ- ضربتِ- ضربتُما- ضربتُم- ضربتُنَّ-ضربْناْ- ضربنَ- ضربا- ضربوْا- اضربيْ.
 فالتاء  هي الضمير وما بعدها حرف يدل على التثنية أو جمع الذكور أو جمع الإناث،  فنقول في ضربْتُما: ضرب: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بالتاء، والتاء:  ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، والميم والألف حرفان دالان على  التثنية، ونقول في ضربْتُمْ: ضرب: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بالتاء،  والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، والميم حرف دال على جمع  الذكور، ونقول في ضربْتُنَّ: ضرب: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله  بالتاء، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، والنون حرف دال  على جماعة الإناث.
ثم  إن الفاعل الظاهر ليس دائما يأتي بعد الفعل مباشرة فقد يتقدم المفعول به  عليه مثل: ضربَ عمراً زيدٌ، والأصل ضربَ زيدٌ عمرا، ومثل: نصرَكَ اللهُ،  فهنا لو كان المتكلم بهذه الجملة يخاطب زيدا فالكاف هي رمز مختصر عن زيد،  ففاعل النصر هو الله، والذي وقع عليه النصر هو زيد الذي دل عليه الكاف  فإعرابها: نصرَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح  في محل نصب مفعول به، اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (ألهاكُم  التكاثرُ ) وإعرابها: ألهى: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر على الألف،  والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به، والميم حرف دال على  جمع الذكور، التكاثرُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
 وقد يتقدم على الفاعل حرف الجر مثل: جاءَ مِن البيت زيدٌ، وذهب إلى الحقل عليٌّ. 
ولهذا ينبغي عليك بعدما تعرب الفعل أن تبحث عن الفاعل في الجملة فتنظر من هو الذي قام بالفعل فتجعله فاعلا. 
مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( إنما يخشى اللهَ مِنْ عبادِهِ العلماءُ ) وإعرابها:  يخشى: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الألف، فبعد أن  أعربتَ الفعل أنظر في الجملة بتمامها من الذي قام بالخشية والخوف تجدهم  العلماء، وتجد أن محل الخشية هو الله ولكنه تقدم في اللفظ، اللهَ: لفظ  الجلالة مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، مِنْ: حرف جر  مبني على السكون، عبادِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في  آخره وهو مضاف، والهاء مضاف إليه، العلماءُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره. 
فتلخص أن الفاعل هو اسم مرفوع تقدمه فعله ودلّ على الذي فعل الفعل، ويكون ظاهرا ومضمرا.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الفاعل ؟
 2- هل يشترط أن يأتي الفاعل مباشرة بعد الفعل ؟ 
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لفاعل ظاهر وفاعل مضمر ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 استخرج الفاعل مما يأتي وبيّن نوعه هل هو ظاهر أو مضمر :
(  إذا جاءَ نصرُ الله والفتحُ- وأخرجت الأرضُ أثقالَها- وما يُغنِيْ عنهُ  مالُهُ- جاءتهُم البَيِّنَةُ- ودخلَ معهُ السجنَ فتيانِ- عيناً يشربُ بها  المقربونَ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 ضع الأسماء الآتية في جمل بحيث يكون كل واحد منها فاعلا: 
( المؤمنُ- سفينةٌ- الرسلُ- الغلامانِ-رجالٌ ) 

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعربْ ما يلي: 
1- ابشروا بالنصرِ على الأعداءِ.
 2- يرحمُكُمُ اللهُ.
3- يشكرُ اللهَ المتقونَ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس التاسع والعشرون )

نائب الفاعل

 قد علمتَ أن من المرفوعات الفاعل وهو اسم مرفوع تقدمه فعله ودلّ على الذي فعل الفعل، ومن المرفوعات نائب الفاعل. 
ونائب الفاعل هو: اسم مرفوع حلَّ محل الفاعل المحذوف.
لاحظ  معي هذه المثال: ( ضَرَبَ زيدٌ عمراً ) تجده عبارة عن جملة متكون من فعل+  فاعل+ مفعول به، فالفاعل هنا معلوم وهو زيد، ولكن إذا كان عمروٌ قد ضرب  بحجارة مثلا من الخلف ولم يعلم من هو الضارب فيقال حينئذ: (ضُرِبَ عمروٌ )  أي أن شخصا ما قد ضربه، فلو أردنا أن نعربها قلنا: ضُرِبَ: فعل ماض، ولا  نستطيع أن نقول إن عمرا هو الفاعل لأنه ليس من فعل الفعل بل بالعكس هو مَن  وقع عليه الفعل فلهذا نقول في إعرابه: نائب فاعل.
فنائب الفاعل هو مفعول به في الأصل وضُع مكان الفاعل المحذوف وصار مرفوعا. وكذا  قل في هذه الأمثلة ( أَكرَمَ زيدٌ عمراً- أُكرِمَ عمروٌ ) ( نَصَرَ  المؤمنُ الدينَ- نُصِرَ الدينُ ) ( فَتَحَ الولدُ البابَ- فُتِحَ البابُ ) (  كَسَرَ الصبيُّ الزجاجَ- كُسِرَ الزجاجُ ) ( قَطَفَت البنتُ الزهرةَ-  قُطِفَت الزهرةُ ).
ويسمى  الفعل الذي معه فاعله مبنيا للمعلوم، والفعل الذي معه نائب الفاعل مبنيا  للمجهول، ولكي يمتاز عن المبني للمعلوم تتغيّر حركته في الماضي والمضارع.
فالماضي يضم أوله ويكسر ما قبل آخره مثل: ضُرِبَ- كُتِبَ- أُكرِمَ. 
ولهذا بمجرد أن تجد الماضي قد ضم أوله وكسر ما قبل آخره فابحث عن نائب فاعل لا عن فاعل لأن الفعل هنا مبني للمجهول. 
والمضارع يضم أوله ويفتح ما قبل آخره مثل: يُضْرَبُ- يُكْتَبُ- يُكْرَمُ, تقول: يُكتَبُ الدرسُ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وخُلِقَ الإنسانُ  ضعيفاً ) فهنا الفعل هو خُلِقَ وليس خَلَقَ فنعربها هكذا: خُلِقَ: فعل ماض  مبني للمجهول مبني على الفتح، الإنسانُ: نائب فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والأصل خَلَقَ اللهُ الإنسانَ ضعيفاً. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( يُعْرَفُ المجرمونَ  بسيماهُم ) فهنا الفعل هو يُعْرَفُ وليس يَعْرِفُ أي هو مبني للمجهول  فنعربها هكذا: يعرفُ: فعل مضارع مبني للمجهول مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، المجرمونَ: نائب فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع  مذكر سالم.
ثم كما أن الفعل يكون ظاهرا ومضمرا فكذلك نائب الفاعل يكون ظاهرا ومضمرا، فالظاهر تقدمت أمثلته.
وأما  المضمر فقد يكون مستترا وقد يكون ظاهراً، مثل: زيدٌ ضُرِبَ، وإعرابها:  زيدٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، ضُربَ: فعل ماض مبني  على المجهول مبني على الفتح، ونائب الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو يعود على  زيد.
 وأما الضمير الظاهر فهو ( التاء، ونا، ونون النسوة، وألف الاثنين، وواو الجماعة ).
مثل ضُرِبْتُ- ضُرِبْتَ- ضُرِبْتِ- ضُرِبْتُما- ضُرِبْتُم- ضُرِبْتُنَّ-ضُرِبْناْ- ضُرِبْنَ- ضُرِبَا- ضُرِبُوْا.  فنقول  في ضُرِبْتُ: ضُرِب: فعل ماض مبني على المجهول مبني على السكون لاتصاله  بالتاء، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع نائب فاعل، ونقول في  ضُرِبْتُما: ضُرِب: فعل ماض مبني على المجهول مبني على السكون لاتصاله  بالتاء، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع نائب فاعل، والميم  والألف حرفان دالان على التثنية، ونقول في: ضُرِبُوْا: ضُرِب: فعل ماض مبني  على المجهول مبني على الضم لاتصاله بالواو،  والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على  السكون في محل رفع نائب فاعل. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنما تُوْعَدونَ لواقِعٌ  ) وإعرابها: توعدونَ: فعل مضارع مبني للمجهول مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ثبوت  النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل  رفع نائب فاعل. 
فاتضح أن نائب الفاعل يأخذ أحكام الفاعل نفسه فلا يُشكِل عليك أمره.
 وتلخص أن نائب الفاعل هو: اسم مرفوع حلّ محل الفاعل المحذوف، ويكون ظاهرا ومضمرا.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو نائب الفاعل ؟ 
2- كيف تميز بين الفعل إذا كان مبنيا للمجهول أو مبنيا للمعلوم ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لنائب فاعل مع فعل ماض وفعل مضارع ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 استخرج نائب الفاعل مما يأتي وبيّن نوعه هل هو ظاهر أو مضمر :
(  إذا زُلزِلتِ الأرضُ زِلزالها- يومَ تُبْلَى السرائِرُ- قُتِلَ أصحابُ  الأخدودِ- تُسْقَى مِن عينٍ آنيةٍ- مثلُ الجنةِ التي وُعِدَ المتقونَ- إنما  يُوفى الصابرونَ أجرَهُم بغيرِ حسابٍ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 ضع الأسماء الآتية في جمل بحيث يكون كل واحد منها نائب فاعل: 
( المؤمنُ- المتقونَ- الرسلُ- الغلامانِ-الرجالُ ). 

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعربْ ما يلي:
1- يُنصَرُ عليٌّ.
2- قدْ شُكِرْتَ على الذي فعلتَهُ.
3- يُعَزُ الدينُ بالجهادِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثلاثون )

المبتدأ والخبر

قد علمتَ أن نائب الفاعل هو من المرفوعات وهو اسم مرفوع حلّ محل الفاعل المحذوف، ومن المرفوعات أيضا المبتدأ والخبر.
فأما المبتدأ فهو: اسم مرفوع وقع مسندا إليه وتجرّدَ عن العوامل اللفظية.
والخبر هو: اسم مرفوعٌ وقع مسندا إلى المبتدأ.
مثل: زيدٌ قائمٌ، فزيد اسم مرفوع، مسندٌ إليه لأنه أسند ونسب إليه القيام، وقد تجرد عن العوامل اللفظية أي لم يسبقه عامل ملفوظ سبب له الرفع، بخلاف قولنا: قامَ زيدٌ، فزيد هنا فاعل مرفوع مسند إليه القيام ولكن قد سبقه عامل لفظي وهو الفعل قام فهو الذي قد رفعه، أما المبتدأ فلم تسبقه كلمة تجلب له الرفع.
وقائمٌ هو خبر للمبتدأ لأنه وقع مسندا إلى المبتدأ، (فزيدٌ ) مسندٌ إليه ( وقائمٌ ) مسندٌ. وإن شئت قل إن زيدا مخبر عنه وقائم مخبرٌ به، أي أنه في المبتدأ والخبر توجد ذات كزيد يخبر عنها بخبر ما كالقيام.
فزيدٌ:مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره وقائمٌ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره 
وكذا الأمثلة التالية: ( عمروٌ جالسٌ ) ( عليٌ شجاعٌ ) ( الرجلُ نشيطٌ ) ( النخلةُ عاليةٌ ) ( النارُ حارقةٌ ) ( محمدٌ نبيٌّ) ( اللهُ ربُنا ) ( الإسلامُ دينُنا ) ( الصلاةُ فرضٌ ) ( الزنا حرامٌ ) فالاسم الأول فيها هو المبتدأ وما بعده هو الخبر
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( محمدٌ رسولُ اللهِ ) وإعرابها: محمدٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، رسولُ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف، ولفظ الجلالة مضاف إليه.
مثال آخر: قال تعالى: ( الرجالُ قوَّامونَ على النساءِ ) وإعرابها: الرجالُ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، قوّامونَ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد، على: حرف جر مبني على السكون، النساءِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
ثم إن علامة المبتدأ والخبر هي اكتمال الفائدة بهما فالمبتدأ يمثل الذات التي سيحكم عليها بشيء والخبر هو الشيء الذي سيحكم به وتحصل الإفادة به، وهذا ما يعبر عنه بالمسند إليه والمسند، وعليه فهما وجدت أن الكلمة التي بعد المبتدأ لا تعطي الإفادة فلا تجعلنّها خبرا؛ فإن الخبر هو محور الإفادة، فليس يشترط أن يأتي الخبر بعد المبتدأ مباشرة.
مثل: زيدٌ الطويلُ قائمٌ، فزيد هو المبتدأ ولكن الطويل ليس هو الخبر لأنه لا يتم الكلام ولا تحصل الفائدة به فلو قيل لك: زيدٌ الطويلُ، وسكتَ المتكلم فستقول له ما به ؟ فإذا قال لك: قائمٌ فستحصل الإفادة به فلذا نعربه خبرا.
ومثل: زيدٌ الذي رأيته بالأمس قائمٌ، فزيد هو المبتدأ وقائم هو الخبر أما ما بينهما من الكلام فله إعرابه الخاص به.
ومثل: الرجالُ الذين يطيعون الله ورسوله ويتمسكون بدينهم مفلحونَ، فالرجال مفلحون هذا هو المبتدأ والخبر. 
والقصد هو تنبيهك على أن تحسن التمييز بين الخبر وبين غيره، وأن تربط ذهنك بفكرة المسند إليه، والمسند.
ثم إن المبتدأ قسمان: ظاهر، ومضمر، فالظاهر مثل: زيدٌ قائمٌ، والمضمر مثل: ( أنا قائمٌ- نحنُ قائمونَ- أنتَ قائمٌ- أنتِ قائمةٌ- أنتما قائمانِ- أنتم قائمونَ- أنتنَّ قائماتٌ- هوَ قائمٌ- هيَ قائمةٌ- هما قائمانِ- همْ قائمونَ- هنَّ قائماتٌ )
وإعرابها واحد في كل ما سبق هو: ضمير منفصل مبني على كذا في محل رفع مبتدأ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( بل نحنُ محرومونَ ) وإعرابها: نحنُ: ضمير منفصل مبنى على الضم في محل رفع مبتدأ، محرومونَ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد.
وقد اتضح بما سبق أن المبتدأ والخبر تارة يكون إعرابهما لفظيا وتارة يكون تقديريا وتارة يكون محليا. 
فالإعراب اللفظي مثل: زيدٌ قائمٌ- الزيدانِ قائمانِ- الزيدونَ قائمون. أي بالضمة وبالألف وبالواو.
والإعراب التقديري مثل: الزنا حرامٌ، فالزنا: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة، وحرامٌ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
والإعراب المحلي كما في الضمائر - وقد سبقت أمثلتها - وأسماء الإشارة والأسماء الموصولة.
مثل: هذا قائمٌ- هذهِ قائمةٌ- هذانِ قائمانِ- هاتانِ قائمتانِ- هؤلاءِ قائمونَ- هؤلاءِ قائماتٌ.
وإعرابها فيما سبق واحد هو: اسم إشارة مبني على كذا في محل رفع مبتدأ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( هذا بيانٌ لِلناسِ ) وإعرابها: هذا: اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ، بيانٌ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، اللام: حرف جر مبني على الكسر، الناسِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
ومثل: الذي أكرمتُه قائمٌ- التي أكرمتُها قائمةٌ- اللذانِ أكرمتهما قائمانِ- اللتانِ أكرمتهما قائمتانِ- اللذين أكرمتهم قائمونَ- اللاتي أكرمتهنَّ قائماتٌ.
فالذيْ: اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ، أكرمْ: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بالتاء، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به وهو العائد وجملة ( أكرمته ) صلة، قائمٌ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
فتلخص أن المبتدأ هو اسم مرفوع وقع مسندا إليه وتجرّدَ عن العوامل اللفظية، وينقسم: إلى  ظاهر ومضمر، والخبر هو: اسم مرفوعٌ وقع مسندا إلى المبتدأ.
( الأسئلة )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المبتدأ وما هو الخبر ؟
2- ما هي أقسام المبتدأ ؟
3- مثل بمثال لكل قسم من أقسام المبتدأ في جملة مفيدة ؟

( التمارين 1 )

عيّن المبتدأ والخبر فيما يأتي:
( الدينُ المعاملةُ- الصدقُ طمأنينةٌ والكذبُ رِيبةٌ- السواكُ مطهرةٌ للفمِّ- خيرُ الناسِ أنفعُهم للناسِ-أكملُ المؤمنينَ إيماناً أحسنُهم أخلاقاً ).

( التمارين 2 )

اجعل كل اسم من الأسماء الآتية خبرا لمبتدأ يناسبه:
( عزيزٌ- فصيحةٌ- مجاهدانِ- تقيٌّ- مساجدُ ). 

( التمارين 3 )

أعربْ ما يلي:
1- هؤلاءِ محسنونَ .
2- أنتما مستقيمانِ على الطاعةِ. 
3- الذي يبتسمُ للناسِ محبوبٌ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الواحد والثلاثون )

أقسام الخبر
 
قد علمتَ أن المبتدأ هو اسم مرفوع وقع مسندا إليه وتجرد عن العوامل  اللفظية، وأن الخبر هو اسم مرفوع وقع مسندا إلى المبتدأ ،ثم إنّ الخبر  ثلاثة أقسام.
لاحظْ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( زيدٌ قامَ – عمروٌ يقرأُ- عليٌ يكتبُ الدرسَ )  تجدْ أن الخبر فيها ليس اسما مفردا بل جملة، فزيدٌ في الجملة الأولى مبتدأ  مرفوع، وخبره هو ( قامَ ) فنقول: إن قامَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والفاعل  ضمير مستتر تقدير هو، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل رفع خبر للمبتدأ،  وأيضا عمروٌ في الجملة الثانية مبتدأ مرفوع وخبره هو ( يقرأ ) فنقول: إن  يقرأ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير  مستتر تقديره هو، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل رفع خبر للمبتدأ، وأيضا  عليٌّ في الجملة الثالثة مبتدأ مرفوع وخبره هو ( يكتبُ الدرسَ ) فنقول: إن  يكتب: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير  مستتر تقديره هو، والدرس: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في  آخره، والجملة الفعلية في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ.
فاتضح أن الخبر تارة يكون مفردا مثل قائم في قولنا زيدٌ قائم، وتارة يكون جملة مثل زيدٌ قامَ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( واللهُ خَلقَكُمْ  مِنْ ترابٍ ) وإعرابها: اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، خلقَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  هو يعود على الله، وكُمْ: الكاف ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول  به، والميم حرف دال على الجماعة مبني على السكون، والجملة الفعلية في محل  رفع خبر المبتدأ، مِن: حرف جر مبني على السكون، ترابٍ: اسم مجرور وعلامة  جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
ثم إن الجملة نوعان: جملة فعلية، وجملة اسمية.
فالجملة الفعلية هي: المصدَّرة بفعل. مثل:  قامَ زيدٌ- كتبَ زيدٌ الدرسَ- كُتِبَ الدرسُ، فهذه جمل فعلية لأنها مفتتحة  بالفعل، وهي قد تقع خبرا عن المبتدأ مثل: زيدٌ قامَ، وعمروٌ يقرأ ونحو ذلك  على ما بيناه.
والجملة الاسمية هي: المصدَّرة باسم. مثل:  زيدٌ قائمٌ- عمروٌ جالسٌ- محمدٌ رسولُ اللهِ، فهذه جمل اسمية لأنها مفتتحة  باسم، فالجملة المتكونة من المبتدأ والخبر هي جملة اسمية، والجملة المتكونة  من الفعل والفاعل، أو الفعل ونائب الفاعل هي جملة فعلية. والجملة الاسمية  هي الأخرى قد تقع خبرا عن المبتدأ مثل: ( زيدٌ بيتُه جميلٌ ) فزيدٌ مبتدأ  مرفوع ، وقبل أن تكمل إعراب الجملة ضع إصبعك على زيد وانظر في جملة بيتُه  جميلٌ تجد بيته اسم مرفوع وهو مسندٌ إليه ولا يوجد عامل لفظي قبله هو الذي  رفعه، وتجد كلمة جميلٌ اسم مرفوع أسند إلى بيته فهما بلا شك مبتدأ وخبره،  فهنا قد يبدو الأمر غريبا فالجملة فيها مبتدآن ولكن أين خبر المبتدأ الأول  وهو زيد ؟
والجواب هو: إن الجملة الاسمية التي بعده في محل رفع مبتدأ فالإعراب  التفصيلي لها هو: زيدٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره،  بيتُهُ: مبتدأ ثان مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف،  والهاء مضاف إليه، جميلٌ: خبر المبتدأ الثاني مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، والجملة الاسمية من المبتدأ الثاني وخبره خبر للمبتدأ  الأول ( زيد ).
ومثل: ( عمروٌ أخوه عالمٌ – هندٌ أمُّهُا صائمةٌ- المسلمُ كتابُهُ القرآنُ- الولدُ قلمُه ضائعٌ- الحاسوبُ صنعتُهُ متقنةٌ ).
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( والكافرونَ هُم الظالمونَ  ) وإعرابها: الكافرونَ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم  والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد، هُم: ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون  في محل رفع مبتدأ ثان، الظالمونَ: خبر المبتدأ الثاني مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم والنون عوض عن التنوين في الاسم المفرد ، والجملة  الاسمية ( هم الظالمونَ ) خبر المبتدأ الأول. 
وقد يأتي الخبر على صورة ثالثة فلا يكون مفردا ولا جملة مثل: ( زيدٌ في  الدارِ ) فلو لاحظت هذا المثال لوجدته جملة مفيدة يحسن السكوت عليها قد  بدأت باسم مرفوع فيكون مبتدءا، ولكن أين خبره؟ 
والجواب هو: الجار والمجرور، فزيدٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة  في آخره، في: حرف جر مبني على السكون، الدارِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة  جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، والجار والمجرور في محل رفع خبر
ومثل: ( عمروٌ في المسجدِ- معاويةُ مِن الصحابةِ- الكتابُ على المنضدةِ- النجاةُ في الصدقِ- العلمُ في الصدورِ ).
وانظر في هذه الأمثلة ( زيدٌ عندَكَ- عمروٌ أمامَكَ- الدارُ خلفَكَ- العصفورُ فوقَ الشجرةَ- القلمُ تحتَ الكرسي )
ستجدها جمل تامة مصدرة بالمبتدأ، وما بعده هو الخبر ويسمى بالظرف فالأسماء  التالية ( عندَ- أمامَ- خلفَ- فوقَ- تحتَ ) تسمى في علم النحو بالظروف،  فنقول في إعرابها ظرف منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة.
فزيدٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع، عندَ: ظرف منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره  وهو مضاف والكاف مضاف إليه والظرف في محل رفع خبر، وكذا قل في البقية،  ويسمى الجار والمجرور، والظرف بشِبْه الجملة.   
مثال: قال تعالى: ( والذين اتقَوْا فوقَهم  يومَ القيامة ) وإعرابها: الذين: اسم موصول في محل رفع مبتدأ، اتقوا: فعل  وفاعل صلة الموصول، فوق: ظرف منصوب وهو مضاف وهم مضاف إليه وشبه الجملة في  محل رفع خبر المبتدأ. 
فتلخصَ أن الخبر ثلاثة مفرد، وجملة، شبة جملة، وأن الجملة اسمية، وفعلية،وشبه الجملة الجار والمجرور والظرف. 

( الأسئلة )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أقسام الخبر ؟
2- ما الفرق بين الجملة الاسمية والجملة الفعلية ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل قسم من أقسام الخبر ؟
( التمارين 1 )
 
عيّن المبتدأ والخبر ونوعه في العبارات التالية:
( نحنُ قومٌ أعزّنا الله بالإسلامِ- اللهُ لا يضيعُ أجرَ المؤمنينَ – الجنةُ تحتَ أقدامِ الأمهاتِ- المنافقونَ في النار ). 
( التمارين 2 )
 
اجعل كلاً مما يأتي مبتدءا واجعل خبره مرة مفردا، ومرة جملة، ومرة شِبه جملة :
( التوكلُ- الذينَ آمنوا- أصحابُ الجنةِ )    
( تمارين 3 )

1- الأعمالُ بالنياتِ.
2- اللهُ يتولى الصالحينَ. 
3- هؤلاءِ هم المتقونَ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الباب الرابع في المرفقات.

----------


## محمد العبدلي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم الله خيرا.
وأهلا بكم.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثاني والثلاثون )

العوامل الداخلة على المبتدأ والخبر- كان وأخواتها

 قد  علمت أن مِن المرفوعات المبتدأ وخبره، وأن المبتدأ يكون مجردا عن العوامل  اللفظية، وهنالك عوامل قد تدخل على المبتدأ والخبر فتحدث تغييرا فيهما،  وهي: ( كانَ وأخواتها- وإنَّ وأخواتها- وظنَّ وأخواتها ) ولنبدأ بالأولى. 
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( زيدٌ قائمٌ- عمروٌ جالسٌ - البستانُ جميلٌ) تجد ثلاث  جمل متكونة من مبتدأ وخبر مرفوعين فإذا دخلت عليها ( كانَ ) صارت هكذا: (  كانَ زيدٌ قائماً- كانَ عمروٌ جالساً - كانَ البستانُ جميلاً ) فنلاحظ أن  الاسم الأول بعد كانَ مرفوع، والاسم الثاني منصوب، فهذا هو عمل كانَ رفع  المبتدأ ونصب الخبر.
 ونقول في الإعراب: كانَ: فعل ماض ناقص مبني على  الفتحَ، زيدٌ: اسم كان مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، قائماً:  خبر كان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
فالمبتدأ  والخبر مرفوعان وبعد دخول كان عليهما يصير الأول مرفوعا، والثاني منصوبا،  ولا نقول فيهما مبتدأ وخبر بل اسم كانَ، وخبر كانَ، بقي أن نعرف لم وصفت  كان بالنقصان في قولنا فعل ماض ناقص ؟
والجواب:  لأنّه لا يتم معناها إلا بالمنصوب أي أنه لا يحصل بها مع المرفوع جملة  مفيدة مثل كانَ زيدٌ، وتسكت فيبقى السامع ينتظر الخبر بخلاف قولنا: قامَ  زيدٌ، ونامَ عمروُ، واستيقظ عليٌّ فهذه أفعال تامة لحصول الكلام المفيد  بالفعل وفاعله فقط، فإذا قلنا: كان زيدٌ قائما فكان ناقصة لأنها لا تكتفي  بزيد وتحتاج لقائم لتحصل الإفادة. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( كانَ الناسُ أمةً  واحدةً ) وإعرابها: كانَ: فعل ماض ناقص مبني على الفتح، الناسُ: اسم كان  مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة ، أمةً: خبر كان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في  آخره، واحدةً: صفة لأمة.
ثم  اعلم أن المضارع والأمر مِن كان يعمل نفس العمل أي يكونُ، وكنْ مثل: يكونُ  زيدٌ قائما، وإعرابها يكون: فعل مضارع ناقص مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، زيدٌ: اسم يكون مرفوع، قائما: خبر يكون منصوب.
 وكنْ قائما، فكنْ: فعل أمر ناقص مبني على السكون، واسم كن ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، قائما: خبر منصوب.
ومثلما  إن المبتدأ قد يكون ظاهرا ومضمرا فكذلك اسم كان ويكون وكن مثل: كانوا-  كانا- كنتم- كنتما- كنتنَّ- يكونونَ- أكونُ ونحو ذلكَ، تقول: كنتَ مسرعاً:  فكان: فعل ماض ناقص مبني على السكون لاتصاله بالتاء، والتاء: ضمير متصل  مبني على الضم في محل رفع اسم كان، مسرعاً: خبر كانَ منصوب بالفتحة  الظاهرة. 
ومثلما أن  الخبر يكون مفردا وجملة وشبه جملة، فكذلك خبر كان مثل: كان زيدٌ قائماً-  كان عمروٌ يكتبُ الدرسَ- كان بكرٌ أبوهُ قائمٌ- كان عليٌ في البيت- كانَتْ  ليلى عندَكِ. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنَّ الذينَ يكسِبونَ الإثمَ سيُجزونَ بما كانوا يقترفونَ  ) وإعرابها: كانُوا: فعل ماض ناقص مبني على الضم لاتصاله بالواو، والواو:  ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع اسم كان، يقترفونَ: فعل مضارع مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على  السكون في محل رفع فاعل، وجملة  (يقترفونَ ) في محل نصب خبر كانَ. 
ثم  إنه قد مر عليك عبارة ( كان وأخواتها ) فالمقصود بأخواتها نظيراتها في  العمل فمثلما أن كان فعل ماض ناقص يرفع المبتدأ وينصب الخبر فكذلك توجد  أفعال أخرى لها نفس هذا الإعراب وهي: ( أمسى- أصبحَ- أضحى- ظلَّ- باتَ-  صارَ- ليسَ- ما زالَ- ما انفكَ- ما فتِئ- ما برِحَ- ما دامَ ) فمجوعها مع  كانَ ثلاثة عشرَ فعلا هي: 
1- كانَ مثل: كانَ العملُ شاقاً في النهارِ. وهي تدل على اتصاف الاسم بالخبر في الزمن الماضي.
 2- أمسى مثل: أمسى الجوُّ حاراً ، وهي تدل على اتصاف الاسم بالخبر في وقت المساء أي وقت المساء الجو حارّ. 
3- أصبحَ مثل: أصبحَ الجوُّ ممطراً، وهي تدل على اتصاف الاسم بالخبر في وقت الصباح. 
4- أضحى مثل: أضحى الشارعُ مزدحماً، وهي تدل على اتصاف الاسم بالخبر في وقت الضحى.
5- ظلَّ مثل: ظلَّ زيدٌ صائما، وهي تدل على اتصاف الاسم بالخبر في وقت النهار.
 6- باتَ مثل: باتَ الفقير جائعاً، وهي تدل على اتصاف الاسم بالخبر في وقت الليل.
7- صارَ مثل: صارَ الطينُ حجراً، وهي تدل على التحول أي تحول الطين إلى الحجر. 
8- ليسَ مثل: ليسَ عمروٌ جالساً، وهي تدل على نفي الحال أي هو ليس جالسا الآن ويمكن أن يجلس بعد.
9- ما زالَ مثل: ما زالَ الكافرُ معاندا وهي تدل على الاستمرار أي استمرَّ الكافر معاندا والفعل هو زال وما نافية.
10- ما انفكَ مثل: ما انفكَ الحرُ شديداً، وهي تدل على الاستمرار أيضا والفعل هو انفكَ وما حرف نفي. 
11- ما فَتِئَ مثل: ما فتِئَ عليُّ شجاعاً، وهي تدل على الاستمرار أيضا والفعل هو فتئَ وما حرف نفي.
12- ما بَرِحَ مثل: ما برحَ المطرُ هاطلاً، وهي تدل على الاستمرار أيضا والفعل هو برحَ وما حرف نفي.
 13- ما دامَ مثل لن أعملَ ما دامَ زيدٌ جالساً، وهي تدل على الاستمرار في تلك المدة، والفعل هو دامَ، وما حرف دال على المدة.
 فاتضح أن أفعال الاستمرار زالَ- انفكَ- فتئَ- برحَ يلازمها النفي،ودام تلازمها ما الدالة على المدة. وغير  الماضي من هذه الأفعال يعمل عمل الماضي مثل يكون وكن ويمسي وأمسِ ويصبحُ  وأَصبِحْ.. إلخ ولكن أفعال الاستمرار لم يرد لها سوى المضارع مثل ما يزال،  و( ليس وما دام ) ليس لهما سوى الماضي في لغة العرب.
فتلخص  أن الأفعال الناقصة وهي: ( كانَ- أمسى- أصبحَ- أضحى- ظلَّ- باتَ- صارَ-  ليسَ- ما زالَ- ما انفكَ- ما فتِئ- ما برِحَ- ما دامَ ) ترفع المبتدأ وتنصب  الخبر على أنهما اسمها وخبرها.  

( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو عمل كانَ وأخواتها ؟
2- ما هي أخوات كان ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكان وأخواتها في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 بيَّن اسم وخبر كان وأخواتها فيما يأتي:
  ( إنه كانَ تواباً- وتكونُ الجبالُ كالعِهْنِ المنفوشِ- أو يصبحَ ماؤُها  غوراً- ولا يزالونَ مختلفينَ- ظلَّ وجهُهُ مُسْوَدَّاً- وأوصاني بالصلاةِ  والزكاةِ ما دمتُ حياً- قالوا لنْ نبرحَ عليه عاكفينَ- أليسَ الصبحُ بقريبٍ  ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أدخل كان وأخواتها على الجمل التالية:
 ( النهرُ مرتفعٌ- العامل نشيطٌ- النورُ ضعيفٌ ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعربْ ما يلي:
1- قدْ كنتُم تحسنونَ العملَ.
2- ما تزالُ الأمةُ بخيرٍ. 
 3- ليسَ الإيمانُ بالتمني.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثالث والثلاثون )


إنَّ وأخواتها

 قد  علمتَ أن كان وأخواتها تدخل على المبتدأ والخبر فترفع الأول اسما لها  وتنصب الثاني خبرا لها، ومن العوامل التي تدخل على المبتدأ والخبر إنَّ  وأخواتها.
لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( زيدٌ  قائمٌ- عمروٌ جالسٌ - البستانُ جميلٌ) تجد ثلاث جمل متكونة من مبتدأ وخبر  مرفوعين فإذا دخلت عليها ( إنَّ ) صارت هكذا: ( إنَّ زيداً قائمٌ- إنَّ  عمراً جالسٌ- إنَّ البستانَ جميلٌ ) فنلاحظ أن الاسم الأول بعد إنَّ منصوب،  والاسم الثاني مرفوع، فهذا هو عمل إنَّ نصب المبتدأ ورفع الخبر.
 ونقول في الإعراب: إنَّ:  حرف توكيد ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر ، زيداً: اسم إنَّ منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، قائمٌ: خبر إنَّ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة  في آخره. 
فالمبتدأ والخبر مرفوعان وبعد دخول إنَّ عليهما يصير الأول منصوبا هو اسمها، والثاني مرفوعا هو خبرها. 
ومعنى التوكيد هو تقوية ثبوت الخبر  للمبتدأ، فإذا قلنا: زيدٌ قائمٌ فقد حكمنا بثبوت القيام لزيد، فإذا حصل شكٌ  من السامع أو تكذيب بهذا الخبر قلنا: إنَّ زيداً قائمٌ فأفادت إنَّ توكيد  الحكم بالقيام على زيد. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنَّ ربَّكُم اللهُ  ) وإعرابها: إنَّ: حرف توكيد ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، ربَّ: اسم إن منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف والكاف مضاف إليه، والميم  حرف دال على الجمع، اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة خبر إن مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة على آخره.
ومثلما أن المبتدأ قد يكون ظاهرا  ومضمرا فكذلك اسم إنَّ مثل: إنَّكَ- إنَّكما- إنَّكم- إنّكنَّ-إنَّه-  إنَّها- إنَّهما- إنَّهم- إنَّهنَّ، تقول: إنَّكَ قائمٌ، فإنَّ: حرف توكيد  ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل نصب اسم  إنَّ، قائمٌ: خبر إنَّ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره. 
ومثلما أن الخبر يكون مفردا وجملة  وشبه جملة، فكذلك خبر إنَّ مثل: إنَّ زيداً قائمٌ- إنَّ عمراً يكتبُ  الدرسَ- إنَّ بكراً أبوهُ قائمٌ- إنَّ علياً في البيت- إنَّ ليلى عندَكِ.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنَّ اللهَ يحبُ المحسنينَ  ) وإعرابها: إنَّ: حرف توكيد ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، اللهَ: لفظ الجلالة  اسم إنَّ منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، يحبُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو يعود  على الله، المحسنينَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء لأنه جمع مذكر  سالم، والجملة الفعلية ( يحب المحسنينَ ) في محل رفع خبر إنَّ.
ثم إنه قد مر عليك عبارة ( إنَّ  وأخواتها ) فالمقصود بأخواتها نظيراتها في العمل وهي: ( أَنَّ- لكِنَّ-  كأَنَّ- ليتَ- لعلَّ ) فمجوعها مع إنَّ ستة أحرف هي:
1- إنَّ مثل: إنَّ زيداً قائمٌ، وهي تدل على التوكيد. 2- أَنَّ  مثل: علمتُ أَنَّ الحقَ منتصرٌ، وهي تدل على التوكيد أيضا، ولكنها لا تقع  في بداية الجملة بخلاف إنَّ المكسورة، لذا تجد أَنَّ مسبوقة بلفظ مثل علمت  أو سمعتُ ونحو ذلك.
مثال: قالَ الله تعالى: ( وشَهِدُوْا أَنَّ الرسولَ حقٌّ  ) وإعرابها: شهدُوا: فعل ماضي مبني على الضم لاتصاله بالواو، والواو ضمير  متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، أَنَّ:حرف توكيد ينصب الاسم ويرفع  الخبر، الرسولَ: اسم أَنَّ منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في  آخره،حقٌّ:خبر أَنَّ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
 3- لكِنَّ  مثل: البيتُ جديدٌ لكنَّ الأثاثَ قديمٌ، وهي تفيد الاستدراك ومعناه: منع  السامع من فهم شيء غير مقصود، ففي المثال حينما يسمع المخاطب أن البيت جديد  قد يتوهم أن كل ما فيه جديد فلذا يرجع المتكلم ويستدرك قائلا: لكنّ  الأثاثَ قديمٌ، ومثله زيدٌ شجاعٌ لكنَّه بخيلٌ، والفيلُ حيوانٌ ضخمٌ لكنه  نباتيٌّ. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ولكِنَّ الشياطينَ كفروا  ) وإعرابها: لكنَّ: حرف استدراك ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، الشياطينَ: اسم  لكنَّ منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة، كفروا:فعل ماض والواو ضمير الفاعل والجملة في  محل رفع خبر.
4- كأنَّ مثل: كأنَّ الصبيَّ قمرٌ، وهي تفيد التشبيه كتشبيه الصبي بالقمر. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( كأَنَّهُم لُؤْلُؤٌ مَكنونٌ  ) وإعرابها: كأَنَّ: حرف تشبيه ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، والهاء: ضمير متصل  مبني في محل نصب اسم كأَنَّ والميم حرف للجمع، لؤلؤٌ: خبر كأَنَّ مرفوع  بالضمة، مكنون: صفة لؤلؤ.
5- ليتَ مثل: ليتَ الشبابَ عائدٌ، وهي تدل على التمني.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قالَ يا ليتَ قومِيْ يعلمونَ  ) وإعرابها: ليتَ: حرف تمن ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، قومي: اسم ليتَ منصوب  بفتحة مقدرة،وهو مضاف والياء مضاف إليه،ويعلمون:فع   وفاعل، والجملة في محل  رفع خبر.
 6- لعلَّ  مثل: لعلَّ المسافرَ قادمٌ، وهي تفيد الترجي ومعناه: توقع حصول الشيء،  فالفرق بين التمني والترجي هو أن التمني طلب أمر بعيد المنال قد لا يقع  أبدا كعود الشباب بخلاف الترجي فهو توقع حصول شيء قريب المنال.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وما يدريكَ لعلَّ الساعةَ قريبٌ  ) وإعرابها: لعلَّ: حرف ترج ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، الساعةَ: اسم لعل  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة، قريبٌ: خبر لعلَّ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة. 
فتلخص أنَّ الأحرف الستة ( إنَّ- أَنَّ- لكنَّ- كأّنَّ- ليتَ- لعلَّ ) تنصب المبتدأ اسما لها وترفع الخبر خبرا لها.  

( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو عمل إنَّ وأخواتها ؟
 2- ما هي أَخوات إنَّ ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لإنَّ وأخواتها في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 بيَّن اسم وخبر إنَّ وأخواتها فيما يأتي:
 (  إنَّ اللهَ اشترى مِن المؤمنينَ أنفسَهُم وأموالَهُم- إنَّ جهنمَ كانتْ  مِرصاداً- لعلَّكُم تتقونَ- واعلموا أَنَّ اللهَ شديدُ العقابِ- كأنَّهُم  حمُرٌ مستنفرةٌ- وما رميتَ إذْ رميتَ ولكنَّ اللهَ رمى).  

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أَدخلْ إنَّ وأخواتها على الجمل التالية: 
( الحقُ منتصرٌ- الباطلُ زاهقٌ- الإيمانُ نورٌ ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعربْ ما يلي:
1- إنَّ المتقينَ للهِ في جناتٍ.
 2- كأنَّ المؤمنينَ في الجنةِ بُدورٌ. 
 3- لعلِّيْ أسافرُ في الغدِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الرابع والثلاثون )

 ظنَّ وأخواتها

 قد  علمتَ أن إنَّ وأخواتها تدخل على المبتدأ والخبر فتنصب الأول اسما لها  وترفع الثاني خبرا لها، ومن العوامل التي تدخل على المبتدأ والخبر ظَنَّ  وأخواتها. 
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( زيدٌ قائمٌ- عمروٌ جالسٌ - البستانُ جميلٌ) تجد ثلاث  جمل متكونة من مبتدأ وخبر مرفوعين فإذا دخلت عليها ( ظَنَّ) صارت هكذا: (  ظَنَّ بكرٌ زيداً قائماً- ظَنَّ عليٌّ عمراً جالساً- ظَنَّ سعيدٌ البستانَ  جميلاً ) فنلاحظ أن ظنَّ وهو فعل ماض قد رفع فاعلا له وبعد الفاعل اسمين  منصوبين على أنهما مفعولان به.
ونقول  في الإعراب: ظنَّ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، بكرٌ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره ، زيداً: مفعول به أول منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره، قائماً: مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة  في آخره، والمفعولان هنا كما ترى أصلهما مبتدأ وخبر: زيدٌ قائمٌ. فالمبتدأ والخبر مرفوعان وبعد دخول ظنَّ عليهما يصير المبتدأ المفعول به الأول، ويصير الخبر المفعول به الثاني. 
والمضارع والأمر أيضا يعملان نفسَ العمل مثل: يظنُ بكرٌ زيداً قائماً- وظُنَّ زيداً قائماً، والفاعل هنا مستتر.  
مثال: قال الله تعالى حكاية عن الكافر: ( وما أَظُنُّ الساعةَ قائمةً  ) وإعرابها: أظنُّ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره،  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا، الساعةَ: مفعول به أول منصوب وعلامة ونصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، قائمةً: مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره.
ومثلما  أن المبتدأ قد يكون ظاهرا ومضمرا فكذلك المفعول به الأول لظنَّ مثل:  ظنَنْتُكَ- ظنَنْتُكما - ظنَنْتُكم - ظنَنْتُه - ظنَنْتُها - ظنَنْتُهم -  ونحو ذلكَ.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى حكاية عن فرعون ( وإنِّيْ لأَظُنُّهُ كاذباً )  وإعرابها: أَظنُّ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره،  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل  نصب مفعول به أول، كاذبا: مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة  في آخره. 
ومثلما أن  الخبر يكون مفردا وجملة وشبه جملة، فكذلك المفعول به الثاني لظنَّ لأن أصله  خبر مثل: ظننْتُ زيداً قائماً- ظننْتُ زيداً يكتبُ الدرسَ- ظننْتُ زيداً  أبوه قائمٌ- ظننْتُ زيداً في البيتِ- ظننْتُهُ عندَكَ. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى حكاية عن فرعون: (وإنِّيْ لأَظُنُّهُ مِن الكاذبينَ )  وإعرابها: أَظنُّ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره،  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل  نصب مفعول به أول، مِن: حرف جر مبني على السكون، الكاذبينَ: اسم مجرور بحرف  الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، والجار والمجرور في محل نصب  مفعول به ثان لأظنّ.
ثم  إنه قد مر عليك عبارة ( ظَنَّ وأخواتها ) فالمقصود بأخواتها نظيراتها في  العمل وهي: ( حَسِبَ- خَاْلَ- زَعَمَ- رَأَىْ- عَلِمَ- وَجَدَ- اتَّخَذَ-  جَعَلَ) فمجوعها مع ظنَّ تسعة أفعال هي: 
1- ظنَّ مثل: ظنَّ بكرٌ زيداً قائماً، وهي تدل على الرجحان أي رجحان قيام زيد فالقيام غير متيقن ولكنه راجح.
2- حسِبَ مثل: حسِبَ بكرٌ زيداً قائماً، وهي تدل على الرجحان أيضا. 
3- خالَ مثل: خالَ بكرٌ زيداً قائماً، وهي تدل على الرجحان أيضا.
 4- زعَمَ مثل: زَعَمَ بكرٌ زيداً قائماً، وهي تدل على الرجحان أيضا.
5- رأَىْ مثل: رأَى بكرٌ العلمَ نوراً، وهي تدل على اليقين،وهي هنا بمعنى علم وأيقن لا بمعنى رأى ذلك بعينه.
6- عَلِمَ مثل: عَلِمَ بكرٌ العلمَ نوراً، وهي تدل على اليقين أيضا. 
7- وَجَد مثل: وَجَدَ بكرٌ العلمَ نوراً،وهي تدل على اليقين،وهي هنا بمعنى علم لا بمعنى وجدتُ القلمَ أي لقيته. 
8- اِتَّخَذَ مثل: اتخذَ بكرٌ زيداً صديقاً، وهي تدل على التصيير أي صيرتُ زيدا صديقا لي. 
9- جَعَلَ مثل: جَعَلَ بكرٌ الخشبَ كرسيَّاً، وهي تدل على التصيير أيضا. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنَّا وَجَدْناهُ صابراً  ) وإعرابها: وجدَ: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصال بنا الفاعل، وناْ: ضمير  متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم  في محل نصب مفعول به أول، صابراً: مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( اتَّخَذَ اللهُ إبراهيمَ خليلاً  ) وإعرابها: اتخذَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، اللهُ: لفظ الجلالة فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، إبراهيمَ: مفعول به أول منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتح الظاهرة في آخره، خليلاً: مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( الذي جعلَ لَكُم الأرضَ فراشاً  ) وإعرابها: جعلَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو  يعود على الله، لَكم: اللام: حرف جر مبني على الفتح، كُم: الكاف ضمير متصل  مبني على الضم، والميم حرف دال على الجمع، الأرضَ: مفعول به أول منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، فراشاً: مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
 فتلخص  أن الأفعال التسعة ( ظنَ- حسبَ- خالَ- زعمَ ) ( رأى- علمَ- وجدَ ) (  اتخذَ- جعلَ ) تدخل على المبتدأ والخبر فتجعل المبتدأ المفعول به الأول،  والخبر المفعول به الثاني.
                                                                                                ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو عمل ظنَّ وأخواتها ؟
 2- ما هي أَخوات ظنَّ ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لظنَّ وأخواتها في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 بيَّن مفعولي ظنَّ وأخواتها فيما يأتي:
 (  ووجدكَ ضالاً فهدى- هو الذي جعلَ الشمسَ ضياءً- ولا تحسَبَنَّ الذينَ  قُتلوا في سبيل اللهِ أمواتاً- اتخذوا دينَهم لعِباً- فإن علمْتُمُوْهُنَّ  مؤمناتٍ فلا تَرجِعوهُنَّ إلى الكفارِ- إنَّهم يرونَهُ بعيداً- وإنٍِّ  لأَظنُّكَ يا فرعونُ مثبوراً ). 

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أعربْ ما يلي: 
1- إنَّ الناسَ يظنونَ الخيرَ في المؤمنِ.
2- يحسبُ الكافرونَ المسلمينَ ضعفاءَ. 
 3- رأيتُ الحقَ يعلُوْ على الباطلِ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الخامس والثلاثون )

النعت

 قد  علمتَ أن المرفوعات هي: الفاعل، ونائب الفاعل، والمبتدأ وخبره، واسم كان  وأخواتها، وخبر إن وأخواتها فهذه المرفوعات لها إعرابها المستقل أي لا تكون  تابعة لغيرها فهي دائما مرفوعة. 
وهنالك  أسماء تسمى بالتوابع ليس لها إعراب مستقل بل تقلد ما قبلها فإن كان ما  قبلها مرفوعا رفعت مثله وإن كان ما قبلها منصوبا نصبت مثله، وإن كان ما  قبلها مجرورا جرت مثله. 
لاحظ هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ زيدٌ المؤمنُ- رأيتُ زيداً المؤمنَ- مررتُ بزيدٍ المؤمنِ )  تجد أن المؤمن وصف لزيد، وقد وقع مرفوعا لما وقع زيدٌ مرفوعا، ووقع منصوبا  لما وقع زيد منصوبا، ووقع مجرورا لما وقع زيد مجرورا فهو يتبع ما قبله في  الإعراب فلذا يسمى بالتابع. 
فأول التوابع هي الصفة وهي: لفظ يدل على وصف في اسم قبله. أي يدل على مدح أو ذم أو بيان حال.
مثل: ( قامَ عليُّ الشجاعُ- رأيتُ رجلاً جباناً- سرتُ بسيارةٍ بطيئةٍ- شاهدتُ نخلةً طويلةً- هذا كتابٌ جميلٌ ).
ويسمى الاسم الذي قبله بالموصوف ففي قولنا: قامَ عليٌّ الشجاعُ، عليٌ موصوف، والشجاع صفة.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: قامَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، عليٌّ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، الشجاع: صفة مرفوعة وعلامة رفعها الضمة  الظاهرة في آخرها. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وقالَ رجلٌ مؤمنٌ  مِن آل فرعونَ ) وإعرابها: قالَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، رجلٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، مؤمنٌ: صفة مرفوعة وعلامة رفعها  الضمة الظاهرة في آخرها. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنَّ اللهَ لا يهدي القومَ الظالمينَ  ) وإعرابها: إنَّ: حرف توكيد ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، اللهَ: لفظ الجلالة  اسم إنَّ منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، لا : حرف نفي مبني على  السكون، يهدي: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الياء،  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو يعود على الله، القومَ: مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، الظالمين: صفة منصوبة وعلامة نصبها  الياء لأنها جمع مذكر سالم، والجملة الفعلية لا يهدي القوم الظالمين في محل  رفع خبر إنَّ. مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ولا يُرَدُّ بأسُهُ عن القومِ المجرمينَ  ) وإعرابها: لا: حرف نفي مبني على السكون، يُرَدُّ: فعل مضارع مبني  للمجهول مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، بأسُ: نائب فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف والهاء مضاف إليه، عنْ: حرف  جر مبني على السكون، القومِ: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة  الظاهرة في  آخره، المجرمينَ: صفة مجرورة وعلامة جرها الياء لأنها جمع مذكر سالم.
ثم إن الصفة تتبع موصوفها في التعريف والتنكير كما تتبعه في الرفع والنصب والجر.
 ونقصد  بالنكرة الاسم الذي تجرد عن الألف واللام ولكنه يقبلها مثل: ( رجل- كتاب-  سيارة- بيت- مؤمن ) فهذه نكرات بدليل أنها تقبل أل وتصير: ( الرجل- الكتاب-  السيارة- البيت- المؤمن ). 
والمعرفة مثل: أسماء الأشخاص نحو زيد، عمرو، علي، والأسماء التي فيها الألف واللام نحو الرجل، الكتاب.
 فإذا علم هذا فإذا كان الموصوف معرفة وجب أن تكون صفته معرفة مثله، وإذا كان الموصوف نكرة وجب أن تكون صفته نكرة مثله. 
مثل:  جاء عليٌّ الشجاعُ، فعلي هو الموصوف وهو معرفة لأنه اسم يدل على شخص،  وجاءت صفته ( الشجاع ) معرفة مثله لأنها تحتوي على الألف واللام.
ومثل: قامَ الولدُ الصغيرُ، ورأيتُ العصفورَ الجميلَ، وصعدتُ الجبلَ الشاهقَ، ومررتُ بالحصانِ السريعِ. 
ومثل: جاءَ رجلٌ شجاعٌ، فرجل هو الموصوف وهو نكرة لقبوله أل، وجاءت صفته ( شجاع ) نكرة مثله. 
ومثل: قامَ ولدٌ صغيرٌ، ورأيتُ عصفوراً جميلاً، وصعدتُ جبلاً شاهقاً، ومررتُ بحصانٍ سريعٍ.
فتلخص  أن الصفة: لفظ يدل على وصف في اسم قبله، ويسمى الاسم الذي قبله بالموصوف،  والصفة تتبع الموصوف في الإعراب، وفي التعريف والتنكير.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الصفة ؟
2- بم تتبع الصفة الموصوف ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لصفة وقعت مرة مرفوعة، ومرة منصوبة، ومرة مجرورة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 استخرج الصفة والموصوف من النصوص الآتية وبيِّن علامة الإعراب: 
(  مِن شرِ الوسواسِ الخناسِ- وأرسلَ عليهم طيراً أبابيلَ- تصلى ناراً  حاميةً- فبَشِّرْهم بعذابٍ أليمٍ- رسولٌ مِن اللهِ يتلو صُحُفاً مُطهرةً  فيها كُتبٌ قيمةٌ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 ضع الأسماء التالية في جمل ثم صفها بوصف مناسب مع ضبط الآخر بالشكل:
( نهر- المسجد- المؤمن- السماء- سفينة ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- المؤمنُ القويُّ خيرٌ مِن المؤمنِ الضعيفِ. 
2- إن اللهَ يحبُّ العبدَ التقيَّ. 
 3- نزلَ مِن السماءِ مطرٌ غزيرٌ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السادس والثلاثون )

النكرة والمعرفة

 قد  علمتَ أن الصفة هي لفظ يدل على وصف في اسم قبله، وأن الصفة تتبع الموصوف  في الإعراب، وفي التعريف والتنكير، ونريد أن نتحدث هنا بتفصيل عن النكرة  والمعرفة. فالنكرة هي: اسم يدل على شيء غير معين، والمعرفة هي: اسم يدل على شيء معين.
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ رجلٌ- قامَتْ امرأةٌ- رأيتُ سيارةً ) تجد كلمة  رجل وامرأة وسيارة لا تدل على شيء معين، فرجل لفظ يندرج تحته أفرادٌ  كثيرون، فلا يختص برجل واحد معين، وكذلك لفظ امرأة يندرج تحته أي امرأة في  العالم، وكذلك لفظ سيارة يندرج تحته أي سيارة فهذا هو ما نعنيه بالنكرة أن  يكون الاسم يدل على أفراد كثيرين ولا يدل على شيء معين، وعلامة النكرة  قبولها أل مثل: الرجل، المرأة، السيارة.  
 والآن  لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ زيدٌ- قامتْ زينبُ- رأيتُ هذهِ السيارةَ )  تجد كلمة زيد، وزينب، وهذه السيارة تدل على شيء معين، فزيد لا يندرج تحته  كل رجل بل هذا الاسم يدل على شخص واحد معين، وكذلك كلمة زينب تدل على امرأة  معينة، وهذه السيارة تدل على سيارة محددة مشار إليها لا غيرها، فهذا هو ما  نعنيه بالمعرفة أن يكون الاسم يدل على شيء معين، ثم إن المعرفة ستة أنواع  هي:
 1- الضمير وهو: ما دل على متكلم أو مخاطب أو غائب، مثل أنا وأنتَ وهو، وأنتما وأنتم وهم ونحو ذلك.
2- العلم وهو: اسم سمي به شخص أو مكان أو غيرهما.  مثل ( زيد- جون- هند- بغداد- مصر- أوربا- دجلة- قريش- تميم ) فأسماء الناس  والمناطق وأسماء القبائل كلها أعلام وكذلك الكنية كأبي زيد، وأبي عمر. 
3- أسم الإشارة مثل هذا، هذهِ، هذانِ هاتانِ هؤلاءِ، نحو جاءَ هذا الرجلُ، ورأيتُ هذهِ السيارةَ. 
4- الاسم الموصول مثل الذي والتي واللذان واللتان واللذين، نحو جاءَ الذي أكرمته، فيدل على شخص معين.
5-  المعرف بالألف واللام مثل الرجل، والمرأة، والسيارة، والنخلة، نحو اشتريتُ  الكتابَ، فأنت هنا لا تتحدث عن أي كتاب بل عن كتاب محدد يعرفه السامع،  فإذا دخلت الألف واللام على اسم نكرة جعلته معرفة.
6- المضاف إلى واحد من المعارف السابقة أي أن تأتي باسم نكرة وتصله باسم معرفة فيكتسب التعريف بذلك.
 مثل: اشتريتُ كتاباً، فكتاب هنا نكرة، ولكن إذا قلتَ: اشتريتُ كتابَكَ فقد  صار معينا أي صار معرفة بسبب الإضافة إلى كاف الضمير، وإذا قلتَ: اشتريتُ  كتابَ زيدٍ، صار معينا واكتسب التعريف بإضافته إلى اسم العلم زيد، وإذا  قلتَ: اشتريتُ كتابَ هذا الشخص فقد اكتسب التعريف أيضا بسبب الإضافة إلى  اسم الإشارة وإذا قلتَ: اشتريتُ كتابَ الذي زارني بالأمسِ فقد اكتسب  التعريف أيضا بإضافته إلى الاسم الموصول. وإذا قلت اشتريتُ كتابَ الرجلِ فقد صار معرفة بإضافته إلى الاسم المعرف بالألف واللام. 
ويسمى  الاسم الذي أضيف إلى غيره ( بالمضاف ) ويسمى الاسم الذي أضيف إلى غيره (  بالمضاف إليه ) مثل: اشتريتُ كتابَ زيدٍ، فكتاب مضاف، وزيد مضاف إليه،  ويكون إعراب المضاف حسب العوامل الداخلة عليه، وأما المضاف إليه فدائما  يكون مجرورا مثل: جاءَ غلامُ زيدٍ، ورأيتُ غلامَ زيدٍ، ومررتُ بغلامِ زيدٍ. 
ومن هنا نصل لقاعدة مهمة وهي أن الاسم يجر بأحد ثلاثة أسباب:
أولا: أن يسبقه حرف جر مثل: سلمتُ على المؤمنِ.
 ثانيا: أن يكون تابعا لاسم مجرور نحو سلمتُ على زيدٍ المؤمنِ فالمؤمن صفة لزيد وصار مجرورا بسب أنه تابع للموصوف في الإعراب.
 ثالثا: أن يكون مضافا إليه مثل: اشتريتُ بيتَ المؤمنِ، فصار المؤمن مجرورا بسبب المضاف وهو البيت.
 فإذا رأيت اسما مجرورا ولم يسبقه حرف جر، ولم يكن تابعا لاسم مجرور، فاعلم أنه قد وقع مضافا إليه.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قلْ أعوذُ بربِ الفلقِ  ) وإعرابها: قلْ: فعل أمر مبني على السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  أنتَ، أعوذُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل  ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا الباء: حرف جر مبني على الكسر، ربِّ: اسم مجرور بحرف  الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف، والفلق: مضاف إليه  مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره. 
وهنا  قاعدة في إضافة الضمائر وهي: كل ضمير اتصل باسم فهو مضاف إليه مثل: (  بيتي، بيتكَ، بيتكِ، بيتكُم، بيته، بيتها، بيتهما، بيتهن ) ومثل: جاءَ  أخوكَ، فالكاف هنا ضمير اتصل باسم فيكون مضافا إليه. 
مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( وجاءَ ربُّكَ ) وإعرابها: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على  الفتح، ربُّ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره وهو مضاف،  والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل جر مضاف إليه. 
فتلخص  أن النكرة هي اسم يدل على شيء غير معين، وأن المعرفة اسم يدل على شيء  معين، وهي ستة أقسام: الضمير، والعلم، واسم الإشارة، والاسم الموصول،  والمعرف بالألف واللام، وما أضيف إلى واحد من المعارف.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي النكرة وما هي المعرفة ؟
 2- ما هي أنواع المعارف ؟ 
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل واحد من المعارف ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 عيّن النكرة والمعرفة ونوعها فيما يأتي:
(  الحمدُ للهِ ربِ العالمينَ- إنَّ هذا القرآنَ يهدِي للتي هيَ أقومُ  ويبشِّرُ المؤمنينَ الذينَ يعملونَ الصالحاتِ أنَّ لهم أجراً كبيراً- ذلكَ  الكتابُ لا ريبَ فيهِ هدًى للمتقينَ الذينَ يؤمنونَ بالغيبِ ويقيمونَ الصلاةَ ). 

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل كل اسم مما يأتي مضافا إلى اسم بعده في جملة مفيدة مع ضبط الآخر بالشكل:
( إله- صلاة- مفتاح- أسد- سورة ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
 1- سبِّحْ بحمدِ ربِّكَ. 
2- قصورُ الجنةِ واسعةٌ.
 3- جاءَ الرجلُ الذي أكرمتُهُ.

----------


## بشر الحافي

بوركت جُهودك يا طيب ..جزاك الله خيراً والهمك الرشد والخير..
استمر بارك الله فيك ..

* * *

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السابع والثلاثون )

العطف

 قد  علمتَ أن الصفة هي من التوابع، أي التي تتبع غيرها في الإعراب، والتوابع  أربعة: الصفة، والعطف، والتوكيد، والبدل، وقد مضى بيان الصفة فلنتبعها  ببيان العطف.
 لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة ( جاءَ زيدٌ وعمروٌ- رأيتُ زيداً وعمراً- مررتُ بزيدٍ وعمروٍ  ) تجد أن زيدا وقع مرة مرفوعا ومرة منصوبا ومرة مجرورا على حسب العوامل،  وتجد أن عمرا قد تبع زيدا في الإعراب بواسطة الواو فهي قد جمعته مع زيد في  المجيء، وفي الرؤية، وفي المرور به وفي الإعراب أيضا.
 فالواو  تسمى حرف عطف، وما بعدها يسمى معطوفا، وما قبلها يسمى معطوفا عليه، ففي  قولنا: جاءَ زيدٌ وعمروٌ، الواو تسمى حرف عطف، وعمرو يسمى معطوفا، وزيدٌ  يسمى معطوفا عليه. 
والمعطوف  يجب أن يتبع المعطوف عليه في الإعراب، نقول في إعراب المثال الأول: جاءَ:  فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في  آخره، الواو: حرف عطف مبني على الفتح، عمروٌ: معطوف على زيد مرفوع وعلامة  رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
ثم  إنَّ معنى الواو هنا هو مطلق الجمع أي هي تجمع بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه  في الحكم كالمجيء ولا تقتضي أكثر من هذا فإذا قلت جاءَ زيدٌ وعمروٌ فقد  يكون مجيئهما معا في نفس الوقت، وقد يأتي زيد أولا ثم بعده عمرو وقد يأتي  عمرو ثم بعده زيد.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وإذْ يرفعُ إبراهيمُ القواعدَ مِن البيتِ وإسماعيلُ  ) والمعنى إذ يرفع إبراهيمُ وإسماعيلُ القواعدَ من البيتِ، فالواو: حرف  عطف، وإسماعيلُ: معطوف على إبراهيم مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في  آخره. 
وقال تعالى: ( إيلافِهم رحلةَ الشتاءِ والصيفِ ) والصيف: معطوف على الشتاء مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
والحروف التي تقوم بوظيفة العطف تسعة أحرف هي: 
1- الواو مثل جاءَ زيدٌ وعمروٌ. 
2- الفاء مثل: ( جاءَ زيدٌ فعمروٌ- رأيتُ زيداً فعمراً- مررتُ بزيدٍ فعمروٍ)  وهي تفيد الترتيب والتعقيب، ومعنى الترتيب أن المعطوف وقع بعد المعطوف  عليه، ومعنى التعقيب أنه بعده بلا مهلة زمنية فإذا قلت جاءَ زيدٌ فعمروٌ،  فالمعنى أن الذي جاء أولا هو زيد وبعده عمرو مباشرة بلا تأخر.
 3- ثمَّ مثل: ( جاءَ زيدٌ ثُمَّ عمروٌ- رأيتُ زيداً ثُمَّ عمراً- مررتُ بزيدٍ ثُمَّ عمروٍ)  وهي تفيد الترتيب والتراخي أي أن بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه مهلة زمنية  فإذا قلت جاءَ زيدٌ فعمروٌ، فالمعنى أن الذي جاء أولا هو زيد وبعده عمرو  ولكن لم يأت بعده مباشرة وإنما تأخر عنه في المجيء ووجد فاصل زمني بين مجيء  الأول ومجيء الثاني.
4- أَوْ مثل: ( جاءَ زيدٌ أو عمروٌ- أكرِمْ زيداً أو عمراً، اقترضْ المالَ منْ زيدٍ أو عمروٍ ) وهي تفيد التخيير أو الشك، فإذا قلت جاءَ زيدٌ أو عمروٌ فالمعنى أنك تشك في الذي جاء منهما، وإذا قلت أكرم زيدا أو عمرا فللتخيير.
5- أَمْ مثل: ( أجاءَ زيدٌ أم عمروٌ- أقرأتَ كتاباً أم مجلةً- أتزوجتَ مِن هندٍ أم أختِها ) وهي تفيد طلب التعيين وتقع بعد الهمزة فإذا قلت أجاءَ زيدٌ أم عمروٌ فأنت تعلم أن أحدا قد جاء ولكنك لا تدري من هو على التعيين. 
6- حَتَّى مثل: ( يموتُ الناسُ حتى الأنبياءُ- أكلتُ السمكةَ حتى رأسَها-تكلمْ بأدبٍ مع الناسِ حتى الكفارِ)  ويشترط للعطف بها أن يكون ما بعدها جزءاً مما قبلها، فالأنبياء جزء وبعض  من الناس، والرأس جزء من السمكة والكفار جزء من الناس، وهي تدل على الغاية  في الكمال أو النقص فإذا قلت يموتُ الناسُ حتى الأنبياءُ فالمعنى هو أن  الأنبياء هم الغاية والنهاية في الشرف ومع هذا يموتون، وإذا قلت تكلمْ  بأدبٍ مع الناسِ حتى الكفارِ فالمعنى أن الكفار هم الغاية في النقصان ومع  هذا عليك أن تتكلم بأدب معهم.
7- لا مثل: ( جاءَ زيدٌ لا عمروٌ- أكرمْ الصالحينَ لا الفاسقينَ- سلِّمْ على المسلمينَ لا الكافرينَ ) وهي تفيد إثبات الحكم للمعطوف عليه ونفيه عن المعطوف فإذا قلتَ جاءَ زيدٌ لا عمروٌ فقد أثبت المجيء لزيد ونفيته عن عمرو.
8- لَكِنْ مثل: ( ما جاءَ زيدٌ لكنْ عمروٌ- لا تصاحبْ الأشرارَ لكنْ الأخيارَ- ما سلمتُ على زيدٍ لكنْ عمروٍ  ) وهي تفيد إثبات الحكم للمعطوف وإثبات نقيضه للمعطوف عليه فإذا قلت ما  جاءَ زيدٌ لكنْ عمروٌ فقد أثبت المجيء لعمرو ونفيته عن زيد، وإذا قلتَ لا  تصاحبْ الأشرارَ لكنْ الأخيارَ فقد أثبت طلب الصحبة للأخيار وأثبت نقيضه  للأشرار وهو عدم الصحبة. 
9- بَلْ مثل: ( ما جاءَ زيدٌ بل عمروٌ- اضربْ زيداً بل عمراً- سلمْ على زيدٍ بل عمروٍ  ) وهي إما أن تكون بمعنى لكنْ مثل ما جاءَ زيدٌ بل عمروٌ فهي هنا بمعنى  لكنْ تثبت المجيء لعمرو وتنفيه عن زيدٍ، وإما أن تكون بمعنى الإضراب وهو  صرف النظر عن الحكم السابق للمعطوف عليه وإثباته للمعطوف، فإذا قلتَ اضرب  زيداً بل عمرا فمعناه أنك تعدل عن طلب ضرب زيد إلى طلب ضرب عمرو.
تنبيه: قد يعطف الفعل على الفعل مثل:زيدٌ لم يأكلْ ويشربْ الطعامَ،فالفعل يشرب مجزوم لأنه معطوف على يأكل. 
 فتلخص  أن حروف العطف تسعة هي: ( الواو- الفاء- ثُمَّ- أوْ- أمْ- حتى- لا- لكنْ-  بلْ ) فإذا عُطف بها على مرفوع رفع المعطوف، أو على منصوب نصب، أو على  مجرور جر، أو على مجزوم جزم.   

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي حروف العطف وما هو المعطوف والمعطوف عليه ؟ 
2- ما حكم المعطوف ؟
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لكل حرف عطف في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 عيّن حرف العطف والمعطوف والمعطوف عليه فيما يأتي: 
(  والتينِ والزيتونِ- وجُمِعَ الشمسُ والقمرُ- قالوا لبثنا يوماً أو بعضَ  يومٍ- لا نريدُ الذلةَ بل العزةَ- أساءَ زيدٌ إلى الناسِ حتى أهلِه- افعلْ  الخيرَ لا الشرَ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل كل اسم مما يأتي معطوفا بأحد أحرف العطف في جملة مفيدة:
( الصلاة- المؤمنون- الحجاب ). 
( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- إنَّ الذينَ كفرُوا مِن أهلِ الكتابِ والمشركينَ في نارِ جهنمَ. 
2- أحقُ الناسِ بصحبتِكَ أمُّكَ ثم أبوكَ. 
3- حافظوا على الصلواتِ والصلاةِ الوسطى.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثامن والثلاثون )

التوكيد

 قد علمت أن المعطوف يتبع المعطوف عليه في إعرابه وأن حروف العطف تسعةٌ، وهي: ( الواو- الفاء- ثُمَّ- أوْ- أمْ- حتى- لا- لكنْ- بلْ )، ومن التوابع التوكيد.
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ الملكُ نفسُهُ- رأيتُ الملكَ نفسَهُ- مررتُ  بالملكِ نفسِهِ ) تجد أن كلمة نفس تبعت الملك في الإعراب وأنها جيء بها  لغرض التوكيد، فقد يقول شخص: جاءَ الملكُ أو رأيتُ الملكَ فيتوهم السامع أن  المتكلم غلط في الكلام وذكر لفظ الملك سهوا أو أن الذي قد جاء أو رأيته هو  وكيل عن الملك لا نفسه لأهمية الملك فإذا قيل: جاءَ الملكُ نفسه تأكد  مجيئه بذاته وارتفع احتمال السهو أو إرادة وكيله.
فالتوكيد هو: لفظ يؤتى به لرفع توهم قد يحصل للسامع.
 وهذا الرفع للتوهم يحصل بطريقتين:
1- باستعمال ألفاظ معينة وهي: ( نفس- عين- كل- جميع أو أجمع ) ويسمى بالتوكيد المعنوي.
مثل: جاء الرجلُ عينُه- ورأيت القومَ كلَّهم- ومررت بالقومِ جميعِهم. 
فالألفاظ  كل وجميع وأجمع يؤتى بها للتأكيد على العموم فقد يتوهم السامع أن الذي جاء  بعض القوم فإذا قلتَ جاءَ القومُ كلُّهم فقد أكدت على إرادة الجميع. 
وكلمة عين نفس تؤديان نفس الغرض، وكلمة كل وجميع وأجمع تؤدي نفس الغرض.
ومثل: سارَ الجيشُ كلُّهُ- رأيتُ الجيشَ كلَّهُ- مررتُ بالجيشِ كلَّهِ. 
نقول  في إعراب جاءَ الرجلُ عينُهُ: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، الرجلُ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، عينُ: توكيد مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف، والهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل  جر مضاف إليه.
وقد يؤكد اللفظ بتوكيدين مثل:رأيتُ القومَ كلَّهُم أجمعينَ، فكل توكيد أول منصوب وأجمعينَ توكيد ثان منصوب.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فسجدَ الملائكةُ كلُّهُم أجمعونَ  ) وإعرابها: سجدَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، الملائكةُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة  رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، كلُّ: توكيد أول مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف، والهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر مضاف  إليه، والميم حرف دال على الجمع، أجمعونَ: توكيد ثان مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الواو لأنه يعامل معاملة جمع المذكر السالم.
 ويسمى  اللفظ الذي حصل به رفع الوهم بالتوكيد، واللفظ الذي أريد توكيده  بالمؤكَّد، فقوله تعالى: فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون، الملائكة مؤكد، وكلهم  وأجمعون توكيد.
 2- بتكرير اللفظ ويسمى بالتوكيد اللفظي. 
وهذا النوع الثاني من التوكيد يحصل بإعادة اللفظ مثل: جاءَ الملكُ الملكُ، أو رأيتُ زيداً زيداً، أو مررتُ بهندٍ هندٍ. 
نقول  في إعراب رأيْتُ زيداً زيداً: رأى: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بتاء  الفاعل، والتاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، زيداً: مفعول به  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، زيداً: توكيد منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (والسابقونَ السابقونَ  أولئكَ المقربونَ ) وإعرابها: السابقونَ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو  لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، السابقونَ: توكيد مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع  مذكر سالم، أولاء: اسم إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل رفع مبتدأ ثان، والكاف  حرف مبني على الفتح دال على الخطاب، المقربونَ: خبر المبتدأ الثاني مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، والجملة الاسمية ( أولئك المقربون )  خبر للمبتدأ الأول.
 فتلخص  أن التوكيد نوعان: معنوي يكون باستعمال ألفاظ معينة وهي: ( نفس- عين- كل-  جميع أو أجمع ) ولفظي يكون بإعادة اللفظ، وأن التوكيد يتبع المؤكَّد في  الإعراب.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو التوكيد ؟
 2- ما الفرق بين التوكيد اللفظي والمعنوي ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك للتوكيد اللفظي والمعنوي ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 بيّن التوكيد ونوعه فيما يأتي:
(  كلا إذا دُكتِ الأرضُ دَكَّاً دكَّاً- أولئكَ عليهم لعنةُ اللهِ  والملائكةِ والناسِ أجمعينَ- إن في الجسدِ مضغةً إذا صَلَحَتْ صَلَحَ  الجسدُ كلُّهُ وإذا فسدتْ فسدَ الجسدُ كلُّهُ ألا وهي القلبُ ).

 ( تمارين 2 )

 أكد الأسماء التالية بمرة بتوكيد لفظي ومرة بتوكيد معنوي في جمل مفيدة:
( المؤمنونَ- الوزير- الصلاة ).

 ( تمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- أقبلَ الرجالُ جميعُهُم.   
 2- حافظْ على الصلواتِ كلِّها.
 3- الإسلامُ الإسلامُ هوَ الدينُ الحقُّ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس التاسع والثلاثون )

البدل

 قد علمتَ أن التوابع أربعةٌ: الصفة، والعطف، والتوكيد، والبدل، وقد مضى بيان ما عدا البدل وآن الأوان لنبينه.
 لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ أخوكَ زيدٌ- أقبلَ صديقُكَ عمروٌ- أكرمتُ الشيخَ عليّاً- مررتُ بابنِكَ سعيدٍ  ) تجد أن الكلمة الأخيرة في كل مثال قد وقعت هي المقصودة بالحكم ففي قولنا  جاءَ أخوكَ زيدٌ المقصود بحكم المجيء هو زيد، وفي قولنا أقبل صديقك عمروُ  المقصود بالإخبار عنه بالإقبال هو عمرو، وهكذا بقية الأمثلة.
فالكلمة الثانية تسمى بدلا، وما قبلها يسمى مبدلاً منه، ففي قولنا: جاءَ أخوكَ زيدٌ، زيد بدل، وأخوكَ مبدل منه. 
وكما تلاحظ فإن البدل يتبع المبدل منه في الإعراب تقول: جاءَ أخوكَ زيدٌ- رأيتُ أخاكَ زيداً- مررتُ بأخيكَ زيدٍ.
 فالبدل هو: لفظ يتبع ما قبله ويكون هو المقصود بالحكم. 
وبقولنا هو المقصود بالحكم يتميز البدل عن بقية التوابع: ( النعت- التوكيد- العطف ) لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة:
 ( جاءَ أخوكَ البطلُ  ) تجد البطل وصفا للأخ فهي تعرب صفة، وتجد أن المقصود بحكم المجيء هو  أخوك، والبطل كلمة متممة وموضحة له فالموصوف هو المقصود بالحكم والصفة  تابعة.
( جاءَ أخوكَ نفسُهُ  ) تجد كلمة نفسه ذكرت للتوكيد فالمقصود بحكم المجيء هو أخوكَ وجاء كلمة  نفسه مؤكدة لذلك المعنى ومرسخة له فالمؤكد هو المقصود بالحكم والتوكيد  تابع. 
( جاءَ أخوكَ وابنُهُ ) تجد أن المقصود بحكم المجيء هو الاثنان معاً: الأخ وابنه فكلاهما قد جاءَ فليس أحدهما هو المقصود بالحكم دون الآخر.
 ( جاءَ أخوكَ زيدٌ ) فزيد يعرب هنا بدلا لأنه هو المقصود بالحكم، وإنما ذكرت كلمة الأخ ممهدة ومهيأة لذكر زيد.
 فميزة البدل هي: أن تذكر في الجملة كلمتان تكون الأولى ممهدة والثانية هي الأصل والمقصودة بالحكم. 
ومن  هنا نصل لنتيجة مهمة وهي أنه إذا كانت الكلمة الثانية هي المقصودة بالحكم  فإنه يمكن الاستغناء عن الكلمة الأولى مع صحة المعنى أي أن علامة البدل ( الاستغناء عن المبدل منه ووضع البدل مكانه ). فيصح أن تقول في جاءَ أخوكَ زيدٌ، جاءَ زيدٌ، وفي قولنا: أقبلَ صديقُكَ عمروٌ، أَقبلَ عمروٌ، وهكذا بقية الأمثلة.
 نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، أخوكَ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة، وهو مضاف، والكاف: ضمير متصل  مبني على الفتح في محل جر مضاف إليه، زيدٌ: بدل: مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره. 
ثم إن البدل أربعة أنواع هي: 
أولا: بدل مطابق وهو  أن تكون الكلمة الثانية عين الكلمة الأولى مثل جاءَ أخوكَ زيدٌ فأخوك وزيد  متطابقان فهذان الاسمان يراد بهما واحد، ومثل: مررتُ بابنِك سعيدٍ، فابنك  وسعيد متطابقان أي أن مصداقهما واحد.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وقالَ موسى لأخيهِ هارونَ )  فهارون هو عين الأخ، وإعرابها: قالَ: فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح، موسى: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة، لِأَخيه: اللام: حرف جر مبني على الكسر،  أخي: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الياء لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة وهو  مضاف، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه: هارونَ: بدل  مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحة لأنه اسم غير منصرف لكونه علما أعجميا.
 ومثله قول تعالى: ( اِهدنا الصراطَ المستقيمَ صراطَ  الذينَ أنعمتَ عليهِم ) فصراط الذين أنعمت عليهم هو الصراط المستقيم،  فصراط: بدل منصوب بالفتحة، والصراط مبدل منه ونوع البدل هو بدل مطابق.
ثانيا: بدل بعضٍ من كل  وهو أن تكون الكلمة الثانية بعضاً وجزءا حقيقيا من الكلمة الأولى مثل:  قرأتُ القرآنَ نصفَهُ فنصفه بدل من القرآن لأن النصف بعض من القرآن،والدليل  على كونه بدلا أنه لو قلنا قرأت نصفَ القرآنِ صح فيمكن الاستغناء عن  الكلمة الأولى، ومثل:( أكلتُ الرغيفَ ربعَهُ- نظرتُ إلى السفينةِ شراعِها- أحبُ الحديقةَ أشجارَها- تأذى زيدٌ يدُهُ- غسلتُ السيارةَ محركَها-أحبُّ الشاةَ المشويةَ كتفَها-جدَّدَ الأميرُ القصرَ أكثرَه).
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قمْ الليلَ إلا قليلاً نصفَه ) فنصفه بدل منصوب من الليل.
ثالثا: بدل اشتمال وهو  أن تكون الكلمة الثانية ليست جزءا حقيقيا بل كالجزء منه. مثل أعجبني زيدٌ  أخلاقُهُ فأخلاقه بدل اشتمال سمي كذلك لأن زيدا يشتمل على الأخلاق وليست  الأخلاق جزءا محسوسا مثل يده ورجله ولو قلتَ: أعجبتني أخلاق زيد صح فدل على أنه بدل، ومثل: ( أعجبني عليٌّ فقهُهُ- أفادني الأستاذُ علمُهُ- سطعَ القمرُ ضوؤُهُ- يعجبني من الأسدِ شجاعتِهِ- سألتُ زيداً عن هندٍ دينِها- أحب الزهورَ رائحتَها ).
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( قُتلَ أصحابُ الأخدودِ النارِ ذاتِ الوَقودِ ) فالنار فسرت الأخدود فهي بدل مجرور منها.
رابعا: بدل الغلط  وهو أن تريد أن تقول شيئا فتغلط ثم تصحح مثل: رأيتُ الأسدَ الحمارَ، فأنت  أردت أن تقول رأيتُ الحمارَ ولكنك غلطتَ فقلت الأسد ثم صححت فقلت الحمارَ،  ومثل: رأيتُ زيداً عمراً، هذا ماءٌ سرابٌ.
 تنبيه: قد يقع البدل في الفعل أيضا مثل: مَن يتبُ للهِ يستغفرْه يغفرْ اللهُ له، فهنا الفعل يستغفره مجزوم لأنه بدل من يتب فقد فسر التوبة بالاستغفار،ومثل  : إنْ تتقِ الله تبتعدْ عن المحرماتِ تنلْ رحمة اللهِ،فتبتعد بدل لتفسيرها التقوى.
 فتلخص  أن البدل هو: لفظ يتبع ما قبله في الإعراب ويكون هو المقصود في الحكم، وهو  أربعة أنواع: بدل مطابق، وبدل بعض مِن كل، وبدل اشتمال، وبدل غلط، وعلامة  البدل صحة حلوله محل المبدل منه مع استقامة المعنى.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو البدل ؟
2- ما هي أنواع البدل ؟
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لكل نوع من أنواع البدل ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 عيّن البدل والمبدل منه، وبيّن نوعه وعلامة إعرابه فيما يأتي:
(  ألا بعداً لعادٍ قومِ هودٍ- لعلي أبلغُ الأسبابَ أسبابَ السمواتِ والأرضِ-  ويجعلَ الخبيثَ بعضَه فوقَ بعضٍ- وشروهُ بثمنٍ بخسٍ دراهمَ معدودةٍ-  يسألونكَ عن الشهرِ الحرمِ قتالٍ فيه- صعدتُ السيارةَ القطارَ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 ضع الكلمات التالية في جمل بحيث تقع بدلا:
( بكرٌ- حلمه- الطائرة- عيونه ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- استقمْ على الدينِ دينِ الإسلامِ.
 2- قرأتُ السورةَ أكثرَها.
 3- أحبُّ مِن بكرٍ شهامتِه.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الباب الخامس في المرفقات.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الأربعون )


المنصوبات من الأسماء - المفعول به

 قد  علمتَ أن الأسماء تكون مرفوعة، ومنصوبة، ومجرورة، وقد مضى بيان المرفوعات  مِن الأسماء وآن الأوان أن نبدأ بالمنصوبات وأولها هو المفعول به. 
والمفعول به هو: اسم منصوب وقعَ عليه فعل الفاعل.
مثل: ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً، وأكرمَ محمدٌ عليَّاً، واشترى بكرٌ الطعامَ، وباعَ الرجلُ سيارتَهُ، وأكرمَتْ هندٌ أُمَّها. 
ويجوز أن يتقدم المفعول به على الفاعل مثل: ضربَ عمراً زيدٌ، وأكرمَ عليَّاً محمدٌ، واشترى الطعامَ بكرٌ. 
  ثم إنَّ المفعول به نوعان: ظاهر، وضمير. فالظاهر نحو ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً، فعمرو اسم ظاهر وليس بضمير، وكذا بقية الأمثلة السابقة. 
والضمير  مثل قولنا: قدْ أكرمَكَ زيدٌ، وإعرابها: قدْ: حرف تحقيق مبني على السكون،  أكرمَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل  نصب مفعول به، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة. 
والضمير الذي يقع مفعولا به يكون متصلا ومنفصلا، وقد عرفتَ الفرقَ بينهما. 
فالضمير المتصل هو: ( ياء المتكلم-نَا- الكاف- الهاء ) مثل أَكرمَنِيْ زيدٌ-أكرَمَنا زيدٌ-أكرمَكَ عمروٌ-عليٌّ أكرمْتُه.ُ
نقول  في إعراب أَكرمَنِيْ زيدٌ: أكرمَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والنون: حرف  للوقاية، والياء: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به، وزيدٌ:  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره. 
ونون  الوقاية هي حرف يؤتى به مِن أجل منع كسر الفعل وذلك لأن الياء حينما تتصل  بالفعل تستدعي كسرة قبلها تناسبها مثل قولنا كتابِيْ، وسيارتِيْ، وحينئذ  إذا لم نأتِ بالنون لزم كسر آخر الفعل فيصير أَكرَمِيْ زيدٌ فوضعت العرب  النون كي تتجنب كسر الفعل ويصير أَكرمَنِيْ زيدٌ ولذا سميت هذه النون بنون  الوقاية لأنها تقي الفعل مِن الكسر.
وأما ضمير الجمع ( نَا ) فإذا اتصل بالفعل يكون تارة في محل فاعل وتارة يكون في محل مفعول به.
مثل: ( ضَرَبْنا زيداً- ضَرَبَنا  زيدٌ ) فـ ( نا ) في المثال الأول في محل رفع فاعل، وزيداً: مفعول به، وفي  الثاني: في محل نصب مفعول به، وزيدٌ: فاعل؛ لأنه يقصد في المثال الأول  أننا نحن قد ضربنا زيداً، وفي المثال الثاني أن زيداً هو مَن  أوقع  الضرب بنا، والتمييز بينهما يكون بالسكون وعدمه، فإذا أردت أن تجعل نا  فاعلا فسكن الحرف الأخير مِن الماضي ( ضَرَبْنا ) وإذا أردت أن تجعل نا  مفعولا به فافتح آخر الماضي ( ضَرَبَنا ).
 وأما الكاف فهي تتعدد صورها مثل: أَكرمَكَ عمروٌ- أَكرمَكِ عمروٌ- أَكرمَكَما عمروٌ- أَكرمَكُم عمروٌ- أَكرمَكُنَّ عمروٌ. 
والكاف هو الضمير وحده، وما بعده حرف يدل على التثنية وجمع المذكر والمؤنث.
 وأما الهاء فهي تتعدد صورها أيضا مثل: أَكرمَهُ عمروٌ- أَكرمَهَا عمروٌ- أَكرمَهُما عمروٌ- أَكرمَهُم عمروٌ- أَكرمَهُنَّ عمروٌ.
 والهاء هو الضمير وحده، وما بعده حرف يدل على التثنية وجمع المذكر والمؤنث. 
  مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( جاءَتْهُم البَيِّنةُ ) وإعرابها: جاءَتْ: فعل  ماضي مبني على الفتح، والتاء هي تاء التأنيث الساكنة حرف مبني على السكون  لا محل له من الإعراب،هُمْ: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به،  والميم حرف دال على جمع الذكور، البَيِّنةُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره. 
وأما الضمير المنفصل فهو ( إِيَّا ) وتتصل به أحرف تدل على المتكلم أو المخاطب أو الغائب. 
وهي:  ( إِيَّايَ- إِيَّانا- إِيَّاكَ- إِيَّاكِ- إِيَّاكُما- إِيَّاكُمْ-  إِيَّاكُنَّ- إِيَّاهُ- إِيَّاهَا- إِيَّاهُما- إِيَّاهُمْ- إِيَّاهُنَّ ).
مثل:  إيَّايَ مدحَ المدرِّسُ، وإِيَّانا أكرمَ المديرُ، وإيَّاكَ يحترمُ  الناسُ، وإِيَّاكِ قصدَتْ هندٌ، إيَّاكُما أرادَ زيدٌ، إيَّاكُم أُحِبُّ،  إيَّاكُنَ أحترمُ- إيَّاهُ ضربَ زيدٌ، إِيَّاهَا أكرمَ عمروٌ، إيَّاهُما  أفضِّلُ، إيَّاهُم شكرَ الضيفُ، إيَّاهُنَ ساعدَتُ هندٌ.
 نقول  في إعراب: إيَّايَ مدحَ المدرِّسُ: إيَّا: ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في  محل نصب مفعول به مقدم على الفعل وفاعله، والياء: حرف دال على المتكلم مبني  على الفتح، مدحَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، المدرِّسُ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة  رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وكذلك يكون إعراب البقية. 
مثال:  قال الله تعالى: ( إيَّاكَ نعبُدُ وَإيَّاكَ نستعينُ ) وإعرابها: إيَّا:  ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به مقدم، والكاف: حرف دال على  المخاطب مبني على الفتح، نعبدُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن، والواو: حرف عطف مبني على  الفتح، إيَّا: ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به مقدم،  والكاف: حرف دال على المخاطب، نستعينُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن، وجملة ( إياكَ نستعينُ )  معطوفة على جملة  ( إياَّكَ نعبدُ ).
تنبيه:  يسمى الفعل الذي يأخذ مفعولا به متعديا، ويسمى الفعل الذي يكتفي بالفاعل  ولا يتعدى إلى المفعول به لازماً مثل: خرجَ- قامَ- جلسَ- ذهبَ، نحو: خرجَ  زيدٌ وذهبَ عمروٌ.    
 فتلخص  أن المفعول به هو: اسم منصوب وقع عليه فعل الفاعل، ويكون ظاهرا ومضمرا،  والمضمر يكون متصلا ومنفصلا، فالمتصل هو : ( ياء المتكلم-نَا- الكاف- الهاء  )، والمنفصل هو: ( إِيَّا ).

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المفعول به ؟
 2- ما هي أنواع المفعول به؟ 
3- مثِّل بمثال مِن عندك لكل نوع من أنواع المفعول به ؟

 ( التمارين1 )

 عيّن المفعول به وعلامة نصبه ونوعه فيما يأتي: 
(  فليعبُدوا ربَّ هذا البيتِ- وأرسلَ عليهِم طيراً أبابيلَ- مرَجَ البحرينِ-  وبشِّر المؤمنينَ- ألهاكُم التكاثرُ- ولا تُكرِهوا فتياتِكُم على  البِغَاءِ- بل إيَّاهُ تَدعونَ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل كل اسم فيما يأتي مفعولا به في جملة مفيدة:
( المؤمنون- إيَّاكم- الشركَ ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- إنَّ اللهَ يحبُّ المقسطينَ.
2- سبِّحْ بحمدِ ربِّكَ واستغفِرْهُ إنَّهُ كانَ توَّابَاً.
 3- إيَّاهُ تعبدونَ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الواحد والأربعون )

المفعول المطلق

 قد علمت أن المفعول به هو اسم منصوب وقع عليه فعل الفاعل، وأنه يكون ظاهرا ومضمرا، ومن المنصوبات المفعول المطلق. 
والمفعول المطلق هو: اسم منصوب دل على نفس ما فعله الفاعل. 
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( قامَ حسينٌ قياماً- ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً ضرباً- أكرمَ بكرٌ  عليَّاً إكراماً- مشى سعيدٌ مَشْيَاً ) تجد آخر الجمل الأسماء المنصوبة  التالية ( قياماً- ضرباً- إكراماً- مشياً ) وكل واحد منها يدل على نفس  الفعل الذي فعله الفاعل، فما الذي فعله حسينٌ ؟ أليس هو القيام، وما الذي  فعله زيدٌ في عمرو؟ أليس هو الضرب، فهذه الأسماء المنصوبة الدالة على فعل  الفاعل تسمى بالمفعول المطلق. 
والمفعول المطلق- كما رأيتَ- يصاغ من حروف الفعل مثل: قامَ قياماً، ضربَ ضرباً، أكرمَ إكراماً، مشى مَشياً.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: قامَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، حسينٌ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، قياماً: مفعول مطلق منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( إنَّهُمْ يَكيدونَ كَيداً  ) وإعرابها: إنَّ: حرف توكيد ينصب الاسم ويرفع الخبر، والهاء: ضمير متصل  مبني على الضم في محل نصب اسم إنَّ، والميم حرف دال على الجمع، يكيدونَ:  فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: ضمير  متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، كيداً: مفعول مطلق منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخر، وجملة يكيدون في محل رفع خبر اسم إنَّ.
وقد  يجيء المفعول المطلق موصوفا بصفة تبينه وتشرح نوع الفعل الذي وقع مثل: (  ضربَ زيدٌ عمراً ضرباً مُبرحاً- سارَ القطارُ سيراً سريعاً- استقبلَ الناسُ  الأميرَ استقبالاً حافلاً- عالجَ الطبيبُ المريضَ علاجاً ناجحاً ). 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فسوفَ يُحاسَبُ حِساباً يسيراً  ) وإعرابها: سوفَ: حرف استقبال مبني على الفتح، يُحاسَبُ: فعل مضارع مبني  للمجهول مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، ونائب الفاعل ضمير مستتر  تقديره هو، حساباً: مفعول مطلق منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره،  يسيراً: صفة منصوبة وعلامة نصبها الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
ثم إن المفعول المطلق نوعان: الأول: ما يوافق لفظه لفظ فعله. مثل قامَ حسينٌ قياما. وكذا كل ما مضى مِن أمثلة.
  الثاني: ما لا يوافق لفظه فعله، وإنما يوافقه في معناه. مثل قامَ زيدٌ  وقوفاً، فالوقوف ليس من لفظ القيام وليس فيه نفس حروفه ولكنه بمعناه، ومثل:  جلستُ قعوداً، فهذا معنوي، واللفظي هو جلستُ جلوساً، ومثل: أهنتُ العدوَ  احتِقاراً، واللفظي هو إهانة. 
نقول  في إعراب قامَ زيدٌ وقوفاً: قامَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وقوفاً: مفعول مطلق منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. 
فتلخص أن المفعول المطلق هو: اسم منصوب دلّ على نفس ما فعله الفاعل، وهو نوعان: لفظي، ومعنوي.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المفعول المطلق ؟ 
2- ما هي أنواع المفعول المطلق ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال مِن عندك لكل نوع من المفعول المطلق ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 استخرج المفعول المطلق فيما يأتي:
(  ورتِّل القرآنَ ترتيلاً-وأَقْرَضوا اللهَ قَرْضَاً حَسَنَاً-وتُحِبُّونَ  المالَ حُبَّاً جَمَّاً-وكلَّمَ اللهُ موسى تِكليماً-فازَ فوزاً عظيما ). 

 ( التمارين 2 ) اجعل الأسماء التالية مفعولا مطلقا في جملة مفيدة: ( اجتهاد- استغفار- إيمان ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أَعربْ ما يلي: 
1- اِصْبِرْ صَبْراً جميلاً.
 2- يُعَذِّبُهُ اللهُ العذابَ الأكبرَ.
 3- إنَّا فَتحْنَا لكَ فتحاً مُبِيْنَاً.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثاني والأربعون )

ظرف الزمان والمكان

 قد  علمتَ أن المفعول المطلق هو: اسم منصوب دل على نفس ما فعله الفاعل، وهو  نوعان: لفظي، ومعنوي، ومِن المنصوبات ظرف الزمان وظرف المكان.
فظرف الزمان هو: اسم منصوب يبينُ الزمانَ الذي حصلَ فيه الفعلُ.
لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( ذهبَ زيدٌ صباحاً إلى عملِهِ- عادَ زيدٌ مساءً إلى بيتِهِ- نامَ زيدٌ ليلاً  في فراشِهِ ) تجد الأسماء المنصوبة التالية: ( صباحاً- مساءً- ليلاً ) قد  بينت الوقت الذي حصل فيه الفعل، فالذهاب إلى العمل حصل صباحا، والعود إلى  البيت وقع مساءً، والنوم في الفراش حصل ليلاً، وهذا هو ما نسميه بظرف  الزمان. 
وذلك أن كل فعل  يحدث في الواقع لا بد أن يقع في زمان ومكان، ولكن في الجملة قد لا يوجد لفظ  مخصوص يدل على زمن أو مكان الفعل مثل ذهبَ زيدٌ إلى عملِه، فمتى وقع هذا  الذهاب لم يبين فإذا قلت صباحاً مثلا فقد بيِّنَ.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: ذهبَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، صباحاً: ظرف زمان منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، إلى: حرف جر مبني على السكون، عملِ: اسم مجرور  بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف، والهاء: ضمير متصل  مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه. 
وظروف الزمان كثيرة مثل: ( صباحاً، مساءً، ليلاً، نهاراً، ساعةً، ظهراً، عصراً، عشاءً، يوماً، غداً، ليلةً، أبداً، حيناً ).
 ثم إنه إذا نظرنا في تعريف ظرف الزمان نحصل على شرط مهم له وهو ( أن يبينَ زمن حصول الفعل ).
 فإذا  فقد هذا الشرط فليس ظرف زمان مثل: الصباحُ جميلٌ، فهذه جملة من مبتدأ  وخبر، والصباح هنا وإن كان اسما دالا على الزمان إلا أنه لا يعد ظرفا؛  لأننا لم نقصد أن فعلا ما وقع في الصباح بل نريد الإخبار عنه بأنه جميل. 
بخلاف  قولنا سرتُ صباحاً، فهو هنا ظرف زمان لأنه بين وقت حصول الفعل، والعلامة  الدالة على الظرفية هي تقدير حرف الجر ( في ) فإذا قنا سرتُ صباحاً فالمعنى  سرت في صباحٍ أو في وقت الصباح فاستقام المعنى مع ( في ).
أما قولنا: الصباحُ جميلٌ، فلا يستقيم إذا قلنا في الصباح جميلٌ لأننا لم نرد أن نخبر عن أمر وقع في وقت الصباح. 
ومثل:  أُحبُّ ليلةَ القدْرِ، فليلة هنا اسم منصوب ودال على الزمان لكنه لا يعرب  ظرف زمان بل مفعولا به فأنت لا تقصد أنك تحبُّ شيئا يقع في ليلة القدر  وإنما أنت تحبها نفسها فوقع الحب عليها فصارت مفعولا به، ولو قدرنا في  وقُلنا أحبُ في ليلةِ القدرِ لم يستقم المعنى بخلاف قولك أحبُّ الصلاةَ  ليلةَ القدرِ فهي هنا ظرف زمان.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( اللهُ يَتوفى الأنفسَ حينَ  موتِها ) وإعرابها: اللهُ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في  آخره، يتوفى: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة، والفاعل ضمير  مستتر تقديره هو يعود على الله، الأنفسَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، حينَ: ظرف زمان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة  في آخره، وهو مضاف، وموتِ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في  آخره، وموتِ مضاف، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه،  وجملة يتوفى الأنفس خبر للمبتدأ. 
وأما ظرف المكانِ فهو: اسم منصوب يبيِّنُ المكان الذي حصل فيه الفعلُ. مثل: وقفَ زيدٌ أمامَ الشيخِ.
 ومثل  أمام ( خلفَ- قُدَّامَ- وراءَ-فوقَ- تحتَ- عندَ- معَ- بينَ- جانبَ-  يميناً- شمالاً ) تقول: وقفَ بكرٌ خلفَ النافذةِ، وجلسَت القِطةُ تحتَ  المائدةِ، وسرتُ جانبَ النهرِ، وسرتُ معَكَ، وذهبتُ يمينَ الطريقِ، ونحو  ذلك. 
نقول في إعراب  المثال الأول: وقفَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، بكرٌ: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، أمامَ: ظرف مكان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة  في آخره، وهو مضاف، والشيخِ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة  في آخره. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( أنتَ تحكمُ بينَ  عبادِكَ ) وإعرابها: أنتَ: ضمير منفصل مبني على الفتح في محل رفع مبتدأ،  تحكمُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، والفاعل ضمير  مستتر تقديره أنتَ، بينَ: ظرف مكان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في  آخره، وهو مضاف، وعبادِ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في  آخره، وعبادِ: مضاف، والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل جر مضاف  إليه، والجملة خبر المبتدأ.
ثم  يقال هنا مثلما قلنا في ظرف الزمان يشترط أن يكون الاسم الدال على المكان  (يبينُ مكان حصول الفعل ) وإلا فلا يعد ظرفا مثل: جانبُ النهرِ ضَيِّقٌ،  فهنا جانب مبتدأ ولا يعد ظرفا لأنك تقصد أن تخبر عن نفس الجانب بأنه ضيق لا  عن فعل وقع فيه فهو ليس بتقدير في فليس المعنى في جانب النهر ضيق، بخلاف  قولك سرتُ جانبَ النهر فإن المعنى هو سرت في جانب النهر.
تنبيه: يسمى ظرف الزمان وظرف المكان مفعولاً فيه أيضا.  فتلخص  أن ظرف الزمان هو: اسم منصوب يبين الزمان الذي حصل فيه الفعل، وأن ظرف  المكان هو: اسم منصوب يبين المكان الذي حصل فيه الفعل، ولا بد من صحة  المعنى عند تقدير في فيهما.

 ( الأسئلة )

  1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو ظرف الزمان وما هو ظرف المكان ؟
 2- اشرح كيف أن الظرف ينصب على تقدير معنى في ولا ينصب إذا لم يصح تقدير في ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لظرف زمان وظرف مكان في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 استخرج ظرف الزمان وظرف المكان فيما يأتي:
(  وما تدري نفسٌ ماذا تكسبُ غداً- إنِّهُ على رَجْعِهِ لقادرٌ يومَ تُبلى  السرائرُ- يُبايعونَك تحتَ الشجرةِ- ماكثينَ فيهِ أبداً- بلْ يريدُ  الإنسانُ ليفجُرَ أمامَهُ- فأوحى إليهم أنْ سَبِّحُوا بُكرةً وعَشيَّاً-  سبحانَ الذي أسرى بعبدِه ليلاً- ويحملُ عرشَ ربِّكَ فوقَهُمْ يَومَئذٍ  ثمانيةٌ ). 

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل الأسماء التالية مفعولا فيه في جملة مفيدة: 
( سنة- خلف- أمام- شهر ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- بنينا فوقَكُمْ سَبعاً شداداً.
 2- قالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ قَوْمِيْ لَيْلاً وَنَهاراً.
 3- اذكرْ اسمَ ربِّكَ بُكرةً وأصيلاً.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثالث والأربعون )


الحال

قد علمتَ أن المفعول فيه هو: اسم منصوب يبين الزمان أو المكان الذي حصل فيه الفعل، ومن المنصوبات الحال.
والحال هو: اسمٌ منصوبٌ يبيِّنُ هيئةَ صاحبِه عندَ وقوعِ الفعلِ.
لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ زيدٌ ضاحِكاً- رأيتُ عمراً نائماً- أقبلَ المظلومُ باكياً- أتى سعيدٌ راكباً  ) تجد الأسماء المنصوبة التالية ( ضاحكاً- نائماً- باكياً- راكباً ) قد  بينت هيئة شخص وصفته عند وقوع الفعل، فإذا قلتَ جاءَ زيدٌ لم يفهم إلا  مجيئه، ولكن إذا قلتَ جاءَ زيدٌ ضاحكاً فقد بينت وكشفت لنا عن هيئة وحال  زيد عند مجيئه وهي الضحك، وكذا كشفت لنا عن حال عمرو حين رأيته وهو النوم،  وعن هيئة المظلوم حينما أقبل وهو البكاء، وعن هيئة وكيفية إتيان سعيد وهو  الركوب، ويسمى الاسم المنصوب المبين للهيئات حالا، والاسم الذي تبين حاله  بصاحب الحال، ففي قولنا: جاءَ زيدٌ ضاحكاً: زيدٌ صاحب الحال، وضاحكاً حال.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، ضاحكاً: حال منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره.
والعلامة  التي تميز الحال هي وقوعه في جواب ( كيفَ ) تقول: كيفَ جاءَ زيدٌ ؟ فيقال:  ضاحكاً، وكيف رأيتَ عمراً ؟ فيقال: نائماً، وكيف أقبلَ المظلومُ ؟ فيقال:  باكياً، وكيف أتى سعيدٌ ؟ فيقال: راكباً.
وكما  تلاحظ فإن صاحب الحال أحيانا يكون فاعلا وأحيانا يكون مفعولا به، ففي  قولنا: جاءَ زيدٌ ضاحكاً،            ( ضاحكاً ) حال من الفاعل الذي هو  زيد، وفي قولنا رأيتُ عمراً نائماً، ( نائماً ) حال من المفعول به وهو  عمرو.
وأحياناً  تكون الحال تحتمل أن تكون للفاعل أو للمفعول به مثل: لقيتُ عمراً راكباً،  فهنا الحال يحتمل أن يكون بيانا لهيئة المتكلم ( تُ ) فيكون المعنى أن  المتكلم وقد كان راكبا لقيَ زيداً، ويحتمل أن يكون الحال مبينا لصفة  المفعول به ( عمراً ) ويكون المعنى أن المتكلم لقيَ عمراً وهو راكب.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ويَنقَلبُ إلى أهلِهِ مسروراً  ) وإعرابها: ينقلبُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره،  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو، إلى: حرف جر مبني على السكون، وهو مضاف،  والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه، مسروراً: حال منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو حال من الفاعل المستتر يقال كيف  سينقلب المؤمنُ إلى أهله؟ فيكون الجواب مسروراً.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ورَأيتَ الناسَ يدخلونَ في دينِ اللهِ أفواجاً ) أفواجاً: حال منصوب من المفعول به الناس.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وقَاتِلوُا المشركينَ كافَّةً )  فكافةً: حال منصوب، معناه جميعا ويحتمل أن يكون صاحب الحال هو الفاعل وهو  ضمير الواو، ويحتمل أن يكون المشركينَ، فعلى الاحتمال الأول يكون معنى  الآية هو: قاتلوا جميعكم المشركينَ لا يتخلف منكم أحد وعلى الاحتمال الثاني  يكون المعنى قاتلوا جميع المشركين لا تستثنوا منهم أحداً أي قاتلوا جميعكم  المشركين، أو قاتلوا المشركين جميعهم.
ثم إذا تأملت في أمثلة الحال وجدت لها ثلاث خصائص هي:
1- تكون الحال نكرة وليس معرفة.
2- يكون صاحب الحال معرفة، كما في قولنا جاءَ زيدٌ ضاحكا، فزيد معرفة و( ضاحكاً ) نكرة.
3- تأتي الحال بعد تمام الكلام أي بعد أن تنتهي الجملة من الفعل وفاعله تأتي بعد ذلك الحال فهي تأتي متأخرة عن صاحب الحال كما مر في كل الأمثلة.
فتلخص أن الحال هو: اسم منصوب يبيِّن هيئة صاحبه عند وقوع الفعل، وأنه يكون نكرة وصاحب الحال معرفة، ويأتي الحال متأخرا.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الحال ؟
2- ما هي شروط الحال ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لحال من الفاعل وحال من المفعول به وحال يحتمل الأمرين؟

( التمارين 1 )

استخرج الحال وصاحبها فيما يأتي:
(  يوَمَئِذٍ يَصْدُرُ الناسُ أَشْتَاتَاً- كلوا واشربوا هنيئاً بما كنتُم  تعلمونَ- يومَ يقومُ الروحُ والملائكةُ صَفَّاً- يُرسِلِ السماءَ عليكُم  مِدْرَارَاً- اِهبِطوا مِنها جميعاً- لنْ نؤمنَ لكَ حتى نرى اللهَ  جَهْرَةً- وقوموا للهِ قانتينَ ).

( التمارين 2 )

اجعل الأسماء التالية حالا في جملة مفيدة:
( مستبشر- مسرعونَ- ظافر- منهزم ).

( التمارين 3 )

أعرب ما يلي:
1- أُولئِكَ جَزاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهارُ خالِدِينَ فِيها.
2- ادْعُـواْ رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعاً وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ.
3-تَوَفَنِيْ مُسْلِمَاً وألحِقْنِيْ بِالصَّالِحِيْن  َ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الرابع والأربعون )

التمييز

 قد علمتَ أن الحال هو: اسم منصوب يبين هيئة صاحبه عند وقوع الفعل، ومِن المنصوبات التمييز. 
والتمييزُ هو: اسم منصوب يفسر مبهما قبله.
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( اشترى زيدٌ رطلاً قَمْحَاً- وباعَ بكرٌ ذراعاً حريراً-  وعندي خمسونَ دجاجةً ) تجد الأسماء المنصوبة التالية ( قَمْحَاً- حريراً-  دجاجةً ) قد رفعت إبهاماً لاسم قبلها، فإذا قلتَ: اشترى زيدٌ رطلاً، لم  يعلم هل اشترى قمحا أو شعيراً أو رزاً، وذلك لأن الرطل اسم مبهم يحتمل  معاني كثيرة فإذا قلتَ ( قمحاً ) زال الإبهامُ لأنك ميزت الرطل وبينت  المقصود منه، ويسمى الاسم المنصوب المفسِّر بالتمييز، والاسم المبهم الذي  فُسِّر بالمُمَيَّز ( فرطلاً ) مُمَيَّز ( وقمحاً ) تمييز، ( وذراعاً )  مميَّز ( وحريراً ) تمييز ( وخمسون ) مميَّز ( ودجاجةً ) تمييز.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: اشترى: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر، زيدٌ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، رطلاً: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، قمحاً: تمييز منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره.
 ثم إن التمييز نوعان:
 1- تمييز مفرد وهو: أن يكون التمييز مفسرا لاسم مفرد قبله، كما مر في كل الأمثلة فقولنا اشترى زيدٌ رطلا قمحا،    ( قمحاً ) تمييز لاسم مفرد وهو رطل. وهذا النوع يقع بعد المقادير والأعداد مثل: اشتريتُ رطلاً قمحاً، وجراماً ذهباً، وذراعاً قماشاً، وعشرينَ بيضةً. 
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فمَنْ يعملْ مثقالَ ذرةٍ خيراً  يرهُ ) وإعرابها: مَنْ: اسم شرط جازم مبني على السكون، يعملْ: فعل مضارع  هو فعل الشرط مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو،  مثقالَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف،  وذرةٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، خيراً: تمييز  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، يرَهُ: فعل مضارع هو جواب الشرط  مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة والأصل يراه، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره  هو، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به، والشاهد هو أن (  خيراً ) تمييز لمفرد وهو مثقال ذرة.
 2- تمييز جملة وهو: أن يكون التمييز مفسراً لجملة قبله وليس لكلمة مفردة.
 مثل: فاض القلبُ فرحاً، فلو قلتَ فاض القلبُ، لحصل إبهام فهل فاض فرحا أو حزنا، فإذا ميزته زال الإبهام. والإبهام هنا ليس في القلب لأنه لا إبهام فيه ولا خفاء ولكن الإبهام في نسبة الفيض إلى القلب أي في الجملة نفسها وإذا  قلتَ: امتلأ الإناءُ احتمل أن يكون امتلأ ماءً أو غيره فإذا قلتَ ماءً  تميز وتعين المقصود، وليس الإبهام في الإناء وإنما في نسبة الامتلاء إليه.
ومثل: تَصَبَّبَ زيدٌ عرَقاً، وطابَ محمدٌ نَفساً، وعمروٌ أكبرُ مِنكَ سِنَّاً، وأقوى منك بدناً ونحو ذلك.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( أنا أكثرُ مِنكَ مالاً )  وإعرابها: أنا: ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ، أكثرُ: خبر  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، مِنْ: حرف جر مبني على السكون،  والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل جر بحرف الجر، مالاً: تمييز منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره. ونوع التمييز هنا هو تمييز جملة لأنه ميز نسبة الأكثرية له فقد يكون أكثر منه مالا أو ولدا أو غيرهما.
وقد  يتوهم أن عرَقَاً مفعول به في قولنا تصبَّبَ زيدٌ عرقاً، ولكن يرتفع هذا  التوهم حينما تعلم أنَّ تصبَّبَ فعل لازم لا يأخذ مفعولا به. 
 وقد يحصل اشتباه بين الحال والتمييز فكيف يتم التفريق بينهما ؟ والجواب  هو: أن الحال يقع في جواب كيف بخلاف التمييز مثل ( طابَ زيدٌ نفساً- جاءَ  زيدٌ مسرعاً ) نقول كيف جاءَ زيد ؟ فيقال مسرعا فهو حال، ولا يصح إذا قلنا  كيف طابَ زيدٌ ؟ يكون الجواب نفساً.
ثم إن التمييز كالحال يكون نكرة كما في كل الأمثلة السابقة ولا يقع معرفة، ويأتي بعد تمام الكلام فيكون متأخرا عن المميَّز. 
فتلخص  أن التمييز هو: اسم منصوب يفسر مبهما قبله، ويكون ذلك المبهم مفردا وجملة،  ولا يكون التمييز إلا نكرة ، ولا يأتي إلا بعد تمام الكلام.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو التمييز ؟ 
2- ما هي أنواع التمييز ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل نوع من أنواع التمييز ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 بيّن التمييز ونوعه فيما يأتي:
(ثُمَّ  فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ-  فَسَيَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَضْعَفُ نَاصِرًا وَأَقَلُّ عَدَدًا- لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ  أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا- فَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَإِطْعَامُ سِتِّينَ  مِسْكِينًا- وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللهِ حَدِيثًا- وَفَجَّرْنَا الْأَرْضَ عُيُوناً ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل كل اسم مما يأتي تمييزا في جملة مفيدة: 
( أخلاق- ثمن- عسل- كتاب- هواء )

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- إنَّ ناشِئَةَ الليلِ هيَ أشدُّ وَطئَاً وأقومُ قِيلاً. 
2- أنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنَ اللهِ. 
3- إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْباً.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الخامس والأربعون )

المستثنى 

 قد علمتَ أن التمييز هو: اسم منصوب يفسر مبهما قبله، ومن المنصوبات المستثنى.
والمستثنى هو: اسم يذكر بعد أداة مِن أدوات الاستثناء مخالفاً لما قبلها في الحكم. 
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ القومُ إلا زيداً- نجحَ الطلابُ في الامتحانِ إلا  عمراً- تصدأُ المعادنُ إلا الذهبَ ) تجد الأسماء المنصوبة التالية (  زيداً- عمراً- الذهبَ ) تخالف ما قبلها في الحكم، ففي المثال الأول حكمنا  بمجيء القوم كلهم واستثنينا زيدا ممن جاءَ، وفي المثال الثاني حكمنا بنجاح  الطلاب جميعهم واستثنينا عمرا من الناجحين، وفي المثال الثالث حكمنا بصدأ  كل المعادن واستثنينا الذهب ممن يصدأ. 
وتسمى ( إلا ) أداة استثناء أي أداة إخراج لأنها تخرج ما بعدها عن حكم ما قبلها، ويسمى الاسم الواقع بعدها     ( مستثنى ) وهو الذي أخرج من الحكم، ويسمى الاسم الواقع قبلها والذي وقع الاستثناء منه ( مستثنى منه ). 
ففي قولنا: جاءَ القومُ إلا زيداً، القومُ مستثنى منه، وإلا أداة استثناء، و( زيداً ) مستثنى.
وعملية  الاستثناء تشبه عملية الطرح في الرياضيات فإذا قلنا نجح الطلاب في  الامتحانِ إلا زيداً، وكان عدد الطلاب المتحدث عنهم عشرينَ طالبا، كانت  النتيجة هي: 20- 1= 19 وهو عدد الطلاب الناجحين.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، القومُ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، إلا: حرف استثناء مبني على السكون،  زيداً: مستثنى منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
 ثم إن للمستثنى أحكاما -إذْ أنه ليس دائما يكون منصوبا- وهي:
1- وجوب النصب وذلك إذا كان الكلام تاما مثبتا.
ونعني بكونا تاما أن المستثنى منه مذكور في الجملة غير محذوف، ونعني بكونا مثبتا أنه ليس منفيا. مثل:  جاءَ القومُ إلا زيداً، فالمستثنى منه مذكور في الكلام وهو ( القومُ )  والكلام مثبت وليس منفيا بخلاف إذا قلنا ما جاء القوم فهذا نفي يختلف معه  حكم المستثنى، فلما توفر الشرطان وجب نصب المستثنى.
 ومثل: يصوم المسلمونَ رمضانَ إلا الفاسقَ، فلما كان الكلام مثبتا والمستثنى منه مذكور وجب نصب الفاسق. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( فَسَجَدُوْا إلا إبْليسَ  ) وإعرابها: سجد: فعل ماض مبني على الضم لاتصاله بواو الفاعل، والواو:  ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، إلا: حرف استثناء مبني على  السكون، إبليسَ: مستثنى منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، فالكلام  مثبت،والمستثنى منه هو الواو للملائكة فوجب النصب.
 2- جواز النصب وإتباعه للمستثنى منه على أنه بدل منه وذلك إذا كان الكلامُ تاماً منفيَّاً.
مثل:  ما جاءَ القومُ إلا زيداً، فهنا المستثنى منه مذكور وهو القوم فيكون  الكلام تاما، والكلام منفي لتقدم ( ما ) النافية، فحينئذ يجوز أن تنصب  زيداً أو ترفعه قائلا: ما جاءَ القومُ إلا زيدٌ، ففي النصب نعربه مستثنى  منصوب، وفي الرفع نعربه: بدل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره،  لأنه بدل من القوم وهو مرفوع فيكون مثله.
ومثل:  لم ينجحْ الطلابُ إلا عمراً أو عمروٌ، وما قرأتُ الكتابَ إلا المقدمةَ،  فهنا نعربه بدل منصوب أو مستثنى، وما سلمتُ على القادمينَ إلا الأولَ أو  الأولِ، فهنا نعربه في حالة الجر بدل مجرور، وفي حالة النصب مستثنى. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ما فَعَلُوْهُ إلا قليلٌ  مِنهُمْ ) وإعرابها: ما: حرف نفي مبني على السكون، فَعَلُ: فعل ماض مبني  على الضم لاتصاله بواو الفاعل، الواو: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل  رفع فاعل، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به، إلا: حرف  استثناء مبني على السكون، قليلٌ: بدل مرفوع من ضمير الواو وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، من: حرف جر مبني على السكون، والهاء: ضمير متصل  مبني على الضم في محل جر بحرف الجر، والميم: حرف مبني على السكون دال على  الجماعة. 
وهنا في الآية  الكريمة الكلام تام لأن المستثنى منه وهو ضمير الواو مذكور، والكلام منفي  لوجود ما النافية، وقد جاءت قراءة ثانية (ما فَعَلُوْهُ إلا قليلاً مِنهُمْ ) بجعل قليل منصوب على أنه مستثنى.
3- إعرابه على حسب ما قبل إلا من العوامل وذلك إذا كانَ الكلام ناقصا منفياً.
ونعنى بكونه ناقصا أن المستثنى منه محذوف، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الكلام منفيا دائما ولا يأتي مثبتا. مثل:  ما جاءَ إلا زيدٌ، فهنا المستثنى منه محذوف والأصل ما جاءَ أحدٌ إلا  زيداً، والكلام منفي، فحينئذ يعرب الاسم الواقع بعد إلا على حسب العوامل،  فنقول في إعراب هذا المثال: ما: حرف نفي، ، جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح،  إلا: حرف استثناء ملغي مبني على السكون، زيدٌ: فاعل مرفوع بالضمة، وطريقة إعراب هذا النوع أن نقدر أن حرف النفي والاستثناء غير موجودين ثم نعرب فكأننا قلنا: جاءَ زيدٌ ( وقلنا ملغي لأنه لا عمل لـ إلا ). 
ومثل:  ما رأيتُ إلا زيداً، والأصل ما رأيت أحداً إلا زيد، فهنا نعربه: مفعول به  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة لأن الفعل رأيت يطلب مفعولا به، ومثل:ما مررتُ  إلا بزيدٍ،والأصل ما مررتُ بأحدٍ إلا بزيد وهنا يكون مجروراً.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وما محمدٌ إلا رسولٌ  ) وأعرابها: ما: حرف نفي مبني ، محمدٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  الظاهرة في آخره، إلا: حرف استثناء ملغي، رسولٌ: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه  الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
فتلخص أن المستثنى: اسم يذكر بعد أداة مِن أدوات الاستثناء مخالفاً لما قبلها في الحكم، ويكون منصوبا وجوبا إن كان الكلام تاما مثبتا، ويجوز النصب والبدل إن كان الكلام تاما منفيا، ويكون على حسب العوامل إن كان ناقصاً.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المستثنى والمستثنى منه ؟
2- ما هي أحكام المستثنى بإلا ؟ 
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل حكم من أحكام الاستثناء بإلا ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 بين نوع الاستثناء وإعراب المستثنى فيما يأتي:
(فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ- لا يَذُوقُونَ فِيها بَرْداً وَلا شَراباً إِلاَّ حَمِيماً وَغَسَّاقاً-إِنَّ الْإِنْسانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ  إِلاَّ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ - كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِما كَسَبَتْ  رَهِينَةٌ إِلاَّ أَصْحابَ الْيَمِينِ- وَلا تَقْرَبُوا مالَ الْيَتِيمِ  إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل  كل اسم من الأسماء الآتية مستثنى بإلا وضعه في ثلاث جمل بحيث يكون في  الأولى واجب النصب، وفي الثانية جائز النصب والإتباع على أنه بدل، وفي  الثالثة معربا على حسب العوامل:
( المسلم- الكافر- المتقون ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- يَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا بِالْحُسْنَىالَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَواحِشَ إِلاَّ اللَّمَمَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ واسِعُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ. 
2- قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انْقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلاً أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً. 
3- قَدْ أَنْزَلْنا إِلَيْكَ آياتٍ بَيِّناتٍ وَما يَكْفُرُ بِها إِلاَّ الْفاسِقُونَ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السادس والأربعون )

المستثنى بغير وسوى

 قد علمتَ أن  المستثنى اسم يذكر بعد أداة مِن أدوات الاستثناء مخالفاً لما قبلها في  الحكم، وأول هذه الأدوات هي إلا وقد مرَّ بيان أحكامها، وهنالك أدوات  استثناء أخر هي: 1- ( غَيْرُ ) وهو اسم معرب بالحركات الظاهرة. لاحظ هذه الأمثلة: 
( جاءَ القومُ غَيْرَ زيدٍ- ما جاءَ القومُ غيرُ زيدٍ- ما مررتُ بغيرِ زيدٍ  ) تجد أن غير هنا تفيد معنى إلا لأن ما بعدها مخالف لما قبلها في الحكم  فلذا تعد أداة استثناء، ويكون ما بعدها مستثنى وما قبلها مستثنى منه.
 ولو  كررتَ النظرَ ستجدُ أن المستثنى بغير قد وقع مجرورا في كل الأمثلة فهذا هو  بيان حكمه الإعرابي يكون مجرورا بإضافة غير إليه، وأما غير نفسها فهي اسم  معرب تارة يقع مرفوعا وتارة يقع منصوبا وتارة يقع مجرورا. 
والضابط في معرفة إعراب غير هو أنها تأخذ حكم الاسم الواقع بعد إلا فلها ثلاث حالات هي:
1- أن تقع في كلام تام مثبت فتنصب على الاستثناء وجوبا.
 مثل: جاءَ القومُ غيرَ زيدٍ، فهنا المستثنى منه مذكور وهو القوم، والكلام مثبت فنصبنا غير وجوبا.
ومثل: ( قدِمَ المسافرونَ غيرَ عمروٍ- اتَّقدتِ المصابيحُ غيرَ واحدٍ- لكلِّ داءٍ دواءٌ غيرَ الموتِ ) فنصبت في كلام تام موجب.
 نقول  في إعراب المثال: الأول: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، القومُ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، غيرَ: مستثنى منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره وهو مضاف، وزيدٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره  الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، ويلاحظ أن المستثنى حقيقة هو زيد ولكن عند الإعراب  نسمها مستثنى. 
 2- أن تقع في كلام تام منفي فيجوز الإتباع على أنها بدل ويجوز النصب على الاستثناء. 
مثل: ما جاءَ القومُ غيرُ زيدٍ أو غيرَ زيدٍ، وما رأيتُ القومَ غيرَ زيدٍ، وما مررتُ بأحدٍ غيرِ زيدٍ أو غيرَ زيدٍ. فغير  في هذه الأمثلة يجوز أن تتبع ما قبلها على أنها بدل منه، ففي قولنا ما  جاءَ القومُ غيرُ زيدٍ: غيرُ: بدل مرفوع لأنه يصح أن نقول ما جاءَ غيرُ  زيدٍ، ويجوز النصب على أنه مستثنى لأن الكلام هنا تام لوجود المستثنى منه  ومنفي.
 3- أن تقع في كلام ناقص منفي فتكون غير على حسب العوامل التي قبلها.
مثل:  ما جاءَ غيرُ زيدٍ، وما رأيتُ غيرَ زيدٍ، وما مررتُ بغيرِ زيدٍ، وهي في  المثال الأول فاعل، وفي الثاني مفعول به، وفي الثالث اسم مجرور لأن الكلام  ناقص لحذف المستثنى منه في الجملة.
2- ( سِوى ) وهو اسم معرب بحركات مقدرة وله نفس التفصيل السابق لغير تماما. 
مثل:  جاءَ القومُ سِوى زيدٍ، فسوى: مستثنى منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة  وهو مضاف، وزيدٍ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره،  والحكم هنا هو وجوب النصب لأن الكلام تام موجب.
ومثل:  ما جاءَ القومُ سوى زيدٍ: فسوى: بدل مرفوع بضمة مقدرة، أو مستثنى منصوب  بفتحة مقدرة وهو مضاف وزيد: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة، والحكم هنا هو جواز  الإتباع على أنه بدل وجواز النصب على الاستثناء لأن الكلام تام منفي. 
ومثل:  ما جاءَ سوى زيدٍ:  فما: حرف نفي، وجاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، وسوى:  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة، وهو مضاف وزيد مضاف إليه، والحكم  هنا هو إعراب سوى على حسب العوامل التي قبلها لأن الكلام ناقص لعدم ذكر  المستثنى منه.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( لا يستويْ القاعدونَ مِن المؤمنينَ غيرُ أولي  الضررِ والمجاهدونَ في سبيل اللهِ ) وإعرابها: لا: حرف نفي، يستوي: فعل  مضارع مرفوع بضمة مقدرة، القاعدون: فاعل مرفوع بالواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم،  مِن حرف جر، المؤمنين: اسم مجرور بالياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، غيرُ: بدل  مرفوع من ( القاعدونَ ) وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف،  وأولي: مضاف إليه مجرور بالياء لأنه يعامل معاملة جمع المذكر السالم.
والشاهد هنا هو أن الكلام تام لوجود المستثنى منه، وناقص لوجود النفي بلا فأتبع على أنه بدل.
 وجاءت قراءة ثابتة بنصب غير على أنه مستثنى منصوب بالفتحة. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي مِنَ اللهِ إِنْ عَصَيْتُهُ فَما تَزِيدُونَنِي غَيْرَ تَخْسِيرٍ  ) وإعرابها: ما: حرف نفي، تزيدونَ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه النون  لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع  فاعل، والنون: حرف للوقاية، والياء: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل نصب  مفعول به أول، غيرَ: مفعول به ثان منصوب بالفتحة، وهو مضاف، وتخسيرٍ: مضاف  إليه مجرور بالكسرة. 
والشاهد هو أن الكلام هنا ناقص لأن التقدير فما تريدونني شيئا غير تخسير ، وهي هنا بمعنى إلا فصارت غير معربة بالعامل قبل غير.
 فتلخص  أنه قد تأتي غير وسوى  بمعنى إلا فحينئذ يكون ما بعدهما مجرورا دائما،  وإما إعرابهما أنفسهما فيكون كالاسم المستثنى بإلا فتارة يجب النصب إن كان  الكلام تاما موجبا، وتارة يجوز البدل والنصب على الاستثناء إن كان الكلام  تاما منفيا، وتارة يكونان على حسب العوامل إن كان الكلام ناقصاً.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو حكم المستثنى بغير وسوى ؟
2- ما هي أحكام غير وسوى ؟
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل من غير وسوى في أحكام مختلفة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 عيّن حكم غير وسوى الإعرابي في الأمثلة التالية: 
(  ما أضعفَ الدينَ غيرُ علماءِ السوءِ- ما يأكلُ الذئبُ سِوى الغنمِ  القاصيةِ- يدافعُ المسلمونُ عن ديارِهم سِوى الجبناءِ- لا تصاحبْ أحداً  غيرَ الأخيارِ- لا يَحيقُ المكرُ السيِّئُ بغيرِ أهلهِ- لا يوحدُّ اللهَ  أحدٌ غيرُ المسلمينَ ).    

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل  كل اسم من الأسماء الآتية مستثنى بغير وسوى وضعه في ثلاث جمل بحيث يكون في  الأولى واجب النصب، وفي الثانية جائز النصب والإتباع على أنه بدل، وفي  الثالثة معربا على حسب العوامل:
( المسلم- الكافر- المتقون ). 
( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- لم تُثْمِرْ أشجارَ البستانِ سوى النخيلِ.
 2- فهمتُ الدرسَ غيرَ مسألةٍ. 
 3-كلُّ المصائبِ قد تمرُّ على الفتى...... وتَهونُ غيرَ شَماتةِ الحُسَّادِ.

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

شرح رائع ومميز 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بكلو أتحفتمونا أيضا بنسخة من الشرح بصيغة وورد لكان خيرا 
ليسهل الاستفادة منها والاقتباس عند الحاجة

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> شرح رائع ومميز 
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بكلو أتحفتمونا أيضا بنسخة من الشرح بصيغة وورد لكان خيرا 
> ليسهل الاستفادة منها والاقتباس عند الحاجة


جزاك الله خيرا.
بعد إكمالي الدروس سأجمعها في كتاب بصيغة pdf
ومن رغب حينها بنسخة وورد فليراسلني على الخاص.
مع التقدير.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس السابع والأربعون )

المستثنى بخلا وعدا وحاشا

 قد  علمتَ أنه قد تأتي غير وسوى  بمعنى إلا فحينئذ يكون ما بعدهما مجرورا  دائما، وإما إعرابهما أنفسهما فيكون كالاسم المستثنى بإلا، وهنالك أدوات  استثناء أخر هي:
1- ( خَلا ).
 لاحظ هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ القومُ خَلا زيداً- ما جاءَ القومُ خلا زيداً- ما رأيتُ أحداً خلا زيداً  ) تجد أن خلا هنا تفيد معنى إلا لأن ما بعدها مخالف لما قبلها في الحكم  فلذا تعد أداة استثناء، ويكون ما بعدها مستثنى وما قبلها مستثنى منه،  وستجدُ أن المستثنى هنا قد وقع منصوبا، وحينئذ تكون خلا فعلا ماضيا، ويكون  المستثنى مفعولا به.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: جاءَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، القومُ: فاعل مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، خلا: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر،  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو، زيداً: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره. 
فهذا هو الاستعمال الأول لخلا وهو أن تكون فعلا ماضيا والفاعل مستتر دائما ويكون ما بعدها مفعولا به.
 ولها استعمال ثان وهي أن تكون حرف جر ويكون ما بعدها اسما مجروراً.
لاحظ هذه الأمثلة: ( جاءَ القومُ خَلا زيدٍ - ما جاءَ القومُ خلا زيدٍ - ما رأيتُ أحداً خلا زيدٍ  ) تجد أن الاسم بعد خلا مجرور، نقول في إعراب خلا: حرف جر مبني على  السكون، زيدٍ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره.
ولكن متى نجعل خلا فعلا ماضيا ومتى نجعلها حرف جر ؟ 
الجواب:  الأمر يعتمد على التقدير والنية فإن شئت قدرتها أفعالا فحينئذ تنصب الاسم  الذي بعدها، وإن شئت قدرتها حروفا فحينئذ تجر الاسم الذي بعدها فلك أن  تقول: جاءَ القومُ خلا زيداً، ولك أن تقول: جاءَ القومُ خلا زيدٍ.
2- ( عدا )، 3- ( حاشا ). 
وحكمهما حكم خلا تماما فيجوز أن تقدرهما أفعالا ويجوز أن تقدرهما حروف جر. مثل: جاءَ القومُ عدا زيداً، وعدا زيدٍ، وجاءَ القومُ خلا زيداً، وخلا زيدٍ.
فتلخص أن من أدوات الاستثناء خلا وعدا وحاشا وهي تكون أفعالا إن نُصب الاسم بعدها وتكون حروف جر إن جر الاسم بعدها.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو حكم الاسم المستثنى بـهذه الكلمات ( خلا وعدا وحاشا ) ؟ 
2- ماذا يجوز في إعراب خلا وعدا وحاشا ؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لخلا وعدا وحاشا في حالينِ مختلفين ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 اجعل الأسماء التالية تارة منصوبة وتارة مجرورة بعد كلٍّ مِن: خلا وعدا وحاشا :
( المؤمن- أخوكَ- المحسن ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أعرب ما يلي: 
1- سيفنى كلُّ شيءٍ خلا وجهِ اللهِ.
2- يغفرُ اللهُ الذنوبَ عدا الشركَ.
3- كلُّ أحدٍ يُؤخَذُ قَولُهُ ويُرَدُّ حاشا النبيَّ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الباب السادس في المرفقات.
لم يبق إلا باب واحد.
نسأل الله التيسير.

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

> الباب السادس في المرفقات.
> لم يبق إلا باب واحد.
> نسأل الله التيسير.


يسر الله لك وأعانك ووفقك

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> يسر الله لك وأعانك ووفقك


آمين.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثامن والأربعون )

لا النافية للجنس

 قد علمتَ أن مِن الأسماء المنصوبة اسم إنَّ وأخواتها، فإنها تدخل على المبتدأ والخبر فتنصب الأول اسما لها وترفع الثاني خبرا لها.
ومِن أخوات إنَّ لا النافية للجنس فحقها أن تذكر معهن ولكنها أفردت بباب مستقل لأن لها أحكاما خاصة بها. 
لاحظ  معي هذه الأمثلة: ( لا سرورَ دائمٌ- لا إنسانَ خالدٌ- لا بخيلَ محمودٌ )  تجد أن لا دخلت على جملة اسمية فنصبت الاسم الأول ورفعت الاسم الثاني فهي  تعمل عمل إنَّ. 
نقول في  إعراب المثال الأول: لا: حرف لنفي الجنس مبني على السكون، سرورَ: اسم لا  مبني على الفتح في محل نصب، دائمٌ: خبر لا مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة  في آخره. 
فإذا كان اسم  لا مفردا مثل: ( سرور، إنسان، بخيل) فيكون مبنيا في محل نصب، وإذا كان  اسمها مضافا كان منصوبا مثل: لا طالبَ علمٍ مستكبرٌ، فهنا طالب أضيف إلى  علم فنقول في الإعراب: لا: حرف لنفي الجنس مبني على السكون، طالبَ: اسم لا  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف وعلمٍ: مضاف إليه  مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، مستكبرٌ: خبر لا مرفوع وعلامة  رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره. 
فاتضح أن لا النافية للجنس تعمل عمل إنَّ والاسم بعدها يكون إما منصوبا أو مبنيا في محل نصب.
ثم  إنَّ معنى قولنا ( النافية للجنس ) هو: أن لا تنفي الخبر عن جميع أفراد  اسمها فإذا قلتَ: لا رجلَ في هذهِ الدارِ فقد نفيت وجود أي فرد من أفراد  الإنسان في هذه الدار، وإذا قلتَ: لا إنسانَ خالدٌ فقد نفيت الخلود عن جميع  أفراد الإنسان في هذه الحياة الدنيا، فالمقصود بالجنس هو الاسم الذي له  أفراد عديدة، ونفي الجنس هو نفي الخبر عن كل أفراد ذلك الاسم.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( ذلكَ الكتابُ لا ريبَ فيهِ  ) وإعرابها: لا: حرف لنفي الجنس مبني على السكون، ريبَ: اسم لا مبني على  الفتح في محل نصب، في: حرف جر، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل  جر، والجار والمجرور في محل رفع خبر لا.   
ولا النافية للجنس لا تعمل عمل إنَّ إلا بشروط هي:
 1- أن يكون اسمها وخبرها نكرتين،  نحو لا سرورَ دائمٌ، فسرور ودائم نكرتان، فإن كان الاسم أو الخبر معرفة  فحينئذ ما تعمل لا، ولا تعد حينئذ من أخوات إنَّ مثل: لا الجبانُ ثابتٌ في  المعركة ولا الخائنُ، فهنا لا نافية مهملة  لا عمل لها، والجبانُ: مبتدأ،  وثابتٌ خبر، وسبب عدم عملها هو أن الجبان معرفة لوجود الألف واللام فيه،  وكذلك إذا قلنا لا زيدٌ في الدارِ ولا عمروٌ. 
2- أن يتصل اسمها بها أي لا يفصل بين لا وبين اسمها فاصل مثل لا رجلَ في الدارِ فهنا رجل متصل مباشرة بلا فإن فصل فاصل أهملت وتكررت لا، مثل: لا في الدارِ رجلٌ ولا امرأةٌ، ولا في الجنةِ موتٌ ولا ألمٌ.
نقول  في إعراب: لا في الدار رجلٌ ولا امرأةٌ، لا: حرف نفي مهمل مبني على  السكون، في: حرف جر مبني على السكون، الدارِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة  جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، والجار والمجرور في محل رفع خبر مقدم على  المبتدأ، رجلٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، وَ: حرف  عطف مبني على الفتح، لا: حرف نفي مهمل مبني على السكون، امرأةٌ:اسم معطوف على رجل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
 مثال: قال الله تعالى: (لا فِيها غَوْلٌ وَلا هُمْ عَنْها يُنْزَفُونَ ) والغَولُ هو: ما يعتري شارب الخمر من الصداع والألم،  ومعنى ينزفون هو يسكرون، فخمر الآخرة لا آفة فيها، وإعرابها: لا: نافية  مهملة، فيها: جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر مقدم، غولٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع مؤخر،  والشاهد هو وجوب رفع الاسم إذا فصل بينه وبين لا فاصل مع تكرار لا. 
3- أن لا تتكرر لا. 
فإن تكرر ( لا ) فيجوز إعمالها ويجوز إلغاءها أي يجوز أن تعمل عمل إنَّ، ويجوز أن لا تعمل وتكون مهملة ملغاة. مثل: لا رجلَ في الدارِ ولا امرأةَ، ويجوز أن تقول: لا رجلٌ في الدارِ ولا امرأةٌ.
ففي  الحالة الأولى نعربها هكذا: لا: حرف لنفي الجنس مبني على السكون، رجلَ:  اسم لا مبني على الفتح في محل نصب، في : حرف جر مبني على السكون، الدارِ:  اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره. وَ:  حرف عطف مبني على الفتح، لا: حرف لنفي الجنس مبني على السكون، امرأةَ: اسم  لا مبني على الفتح في محل نصب والخبر محذوف دل عليه ما قبله والتقدير ولا  امرأةَ في الدار وجملة ( لا امرأةَ في الدارِ ) معطوفة على جملة ( لا رجلَ  في الدارِ ). 
 وفي  الحالة الثانية نقول: لا: حرف نفي مهمل مبني على السكون، رجلٌ: مبتدأ مرفوع  وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، في: حرف جر مبني على السكون، الدارِ:  اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، والجار والمجرور  في محل رفع خبر لا، وَ: حرف عطف مبني على الفتح، لا: حرف نفي مهمل مبني على  السكون، امرأةٌ: معطوف على رجل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره. 
فتلخص  أن لا التي لنفي الجنس تعمل عمل إنَّ بثلاثة شروط: أن يكون اسمها وخبرها  نكرتين، وأن لا يفصل بينها وبين اسمها فاصل، وأن لا تتكرر.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو عمل لا النافية للجنس ؟
 2- ما هي شروط عمل لا النافية للجنس ؟
 3- مثل بمثالين من عندك لـ لا النافية للجنس العاملة والمهملة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 ميّز ( لا ) العاملة مِن الملغاة فيما يأتي وبين سبب الإلغاء: (  لا عاصمَ اليومَ مِن أمرِ اللهِ- مَن يضللِ اللهُ فلا هاديَ لهُ-  أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْناكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا  بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفاعَةٌ- فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ  فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدالَ فِي الْحَجِّ- وَلا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ- لا الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَها أَنْ  تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلا اللَّيْلُ سابِقُ النَّهارِ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل كل اسم مما يأتي اسما لـ لا النافية للجنس وألحقْ به خبرا يناسبه: 
( صديق- صانع معروف- مصباح ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- اسْتَجِيبُوا لِرَبِّكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. 
2- قالَ لا تثريبَ عليكُم اليومَ.
 3- يَتَنازَعُونَ فِيها كَأْساً لا لَغْوٌ فِيها وَلا تَأْثِيمٌ.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس التاسع والأربعون )

المنادى

 قد  علمتَ أن لا النافية للجنس تعمل عمل إِنَّ بثلاثة شروط: أن يكون اسمها  وخبرها نكرتين، وأن لا يفصل بينها وبين اسمها فاصل، وأن لا تتكرر، ومِن  المنصوبات المنادى. والمنادى هو: اسم يدخل عليه أداة نداء.
لاحظ  هذه الأمثلة: ( يا زيدُ- يا بكرُ- يا سعيدُ أقبِلْ ) تجد الأسماء التالية (  زيد- عمرو- سعيد ) قد دخل عليها حرف ( يا ) ويسمى بأداة النداء لأنك تنادي  به الشخص وتطلب منه أن يلتفت إليك ويستمع لما تقوله، ويسمى الاسم الذي بعد  ( يا ) بالمنادى، فيا أداة نداء وزيد منادى.
 ثم المنادى خمسة أنواع هي: 
1- العلم المفرد. مثل: يا زيدُ، فزيد اسم علم مفرد فهذا حكمه يبنى على الضم في محل نصب فنقول في إعرابه: يا: حرف نداء مبني على السكون، زيدُ: منادى مبني على الضم في محل نصب.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَعْرِضْ  عَنْ هَذَا ) وإعرابها: يا: حرف نداء مبني على السكون، إبراهيمُ: منادى  مبني على الضم في محل نصب، أعرضْ: فعل أمر مبني على السكون، والفاعل ضمير  مستتر تقديره أنت، عنْ: حرف جر مبني على السكون، هذا: اسم إشارة مبني على  السكون في محل جر بحرف الجر.
2- النكرة المقصودة.  وقد عرفنا معنى النكرة مِن قبل، ومعنى كونها مقصودة أنها يراد بها شخص  معين مثل: يا رجلُ تخاطب به شخصا أمامك فأنت هنا لا تريد أي رجل بل تريد  رجلا مقصودا معينا، فهذا حكمه يبنى على الضم في محل نصب أيضا.
ومثل: يا رجالُ أَتقنوا عملكم، فهنا النداء توجه إلى رجال معينين يراهم المتكلم ويستمعون له، فيكون نكرة مقصودة. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (قُلْنا يا نارُ  كُونِي بَرْداً وَسَلاماً عَلى إِبْراهِيمَ ) فهنا النداء توجه إلى نار  معينة وهي التي ألقي فيها إبراهيم، وإعرابها: قلْنا: فعل ماض مبني على  السكون لاتصاله بنا الفاعل، ونا: ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع  فاعل، يا: حرف نداء مبني على السكون، نارُ: منادى مبني على الضم في محل  نصب، كونِيْ: فعل أمر ناقص مبني على حذف النون، والياء: ضمير متصل مبني على  السكون في محل رفع اسم كان، برداً: خبر كان منصوب، وسلاماً: الواو حرف  عطف، سلاماً: معطوف على برد منصوب، على إبراهيم: جار ومجرور.
3- النكرة غير المقصودة.  وهي التي لا يراد بها شيء معين مثل: يا ظالماً اتقِ الله، فهنا أنت لا  توجه ندائك لظالم بعينه بل تريد توجيه النصح بشكل عام للظالم كائناً من  يكن،ومثل يا غافلاً انتبه، ويا عاصياً تبْ،ويا كسولاً اجتهدْ والفرق  بين النكرة المقصودة، وغير المقصودة هو أنه في الأولى توجه الخطاب لمعين،  وفي الثانية لغير معين، والأمر يعتمد على قصدك أنت أيها المتكلم، ويكون  حركة الآخر دليلا على ما قصدته فإذا أرت توجيه النداء لغافل معين تراه  ويسمعك قلتَ: يا غافلُ، وإذا أردتَ توجيه النداء لغير معين قلتَ يا غافلاً  والسامع يعرف قصدك من خلال الضمة على لام الغافل أو الفتحة.
وحكم  النكرة غير المقصودة هو النصب ، فنقول فيه: يا: حرف نداء مبني على السكون،  ظالماً: منادى منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، اتقِ: فعل أمر  مبني على حذف حرف العلة، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، واللهَ: لفظ  الجلالة مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره.
4- المضاف.  مثل: يا عبدَ الله، ويا أبا سعيدٍ، ويا حارسَ البستانِ، ويا طالبَ العلمِ،  ونحو ذلك مما أضيف الاسم الأول إلى ما بعده، وحكمه أنه يكون منصوبا أيضاً،  وعلامة نصبه قد تختلف فقد تكون الفتحة وقد تكون الألف وقد تكون الكسرة وقد  تكون الياء. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (يا أَهْلَ الْكِتابِ تَعالَوْا  إِلى كَلِمَةٍ سَواءٍ ) وإعرابها: يا: حرف نداء مبني على السكون، أهلَ:  منادى منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف، والكتابِ: مضاف  إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، تعالوا: فعل أمر مبني على  حذف النون، والواو ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل، إلى: حرف  جر، كلمةِ: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة، سواءٍ: صفة مجرورة وعلامة جرها  الكسرة. 
5- الشبيه بالمضاف.  وهو : ما اتصل به شيء من تمام معناه، فهو يشبه المضاف من جهة ارتباط  الكلمتين ببعضهما ولكن ليس ما بعده مجرورا بالإضافة مثل: ( يا صاعداً جبلاً  ) فجبلا مرتبطة بصاعد وموضحة له ومتممة لمعناه فهي تشبه يا صاعدَ الجبلِ  ومثل: ( يا كريماً أصلُهُ- يا حافظاً درسَه- يا محباً للخيرِ- يا سامعاً  دعاءَ العبدِ- يا ساعياً في الخير- يا مغتراً بعملِه- يا لاهياً عن  الصلاةِ- يا مسافراً إلى العراقِ ) ونحوها مما اتصل بالاسم شيء يتمم معناه. 
وحكمه  أنه يكون منصوبا أيضاً نقول في إعراب يا مسافراً إلى العراق، يا: حرف نداء  مبني على السكون، مسافراً: منادى منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في  آخره، إلى : حرف جر، العراقِ:اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة.
 تنبيه: المقصود بالمفرد في باب النداء وفي باب لا النافية للجنس ما ليس مضافا ولا شبيها به فرجل ورجال مفرد. 
فتلخص  أن المنادى اسم يدخل عليه أداة نداء، وهو منصوب أو مبني في محل نصب، فإن  كان علما أو نكرة مقصودة فيبنى على الضم في محل نصب، وإن كان نكرة غير  مقصودة أو مضافا أو شبيها بالمضاف فهو منصوب. 

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المنادى  ؟
 2- ما هي أنواع المنادى وما هو حكم كل نوع ؟ 
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل نوع من أنواع المنادى ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 عيّن المنادى ونوعه وحكمه فيما يأتي:
(  يا واعظاً غيرَهُ ابدأ بنفسِكَ- يا مستكبراً تواضعْ لله- قالُوا يا نُوحُ  قَدْ جادَلْتَنا فَأَكْثَرْتَ جِدالَنا- يا قَوْمَنا أَجِيبُوا داعِيَ  اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ- يا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلامٍ  اسْمُهُ يَحْيى- يا بَنِي إِسْرائِيلَ قَدْ أَنْجَيْناكُمْ مِنْ  عَدُوِّكُمْ ).

 ( التمارين 2 )

 أدخل أداة النداء على الأسماء التالية في جملة مفيدة مع ضبط آخر الكلمة بالشكل:
( أبو العباسِ- مجتهدٌ في درسه- إسماعيل- حاسدٌ- عجولٌ ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
 1- قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يا هامانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحاً لَعَلِّيْ أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبابَ.
 2- يا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي ماءَكِ وَيا سَماءُ أَقْلِعِي.
 3- يا أُخْتَ هارُونَ ما كانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَما كانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الخمسون )

المفعول لأجله

 قد علمتَ أن المنادى اسم يدخل عليه أداة نداء، وهو منصوب أو مبني في محل نصب، ومن المنصوبات المفعول لأجله. 
والمفعول لأجله هو: اسم منصوب يذكر بيانا لسبب وقوع الفعل.
 لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( تناولَ المريضُ الدواءَ رغبةً في الشفاءِ- عاقبَ القاضي المجرمَ تأديباً له- صمتُ رمضانَ احتساباً  للثواب ) تجد الأسماء المنصوبة ( رغبةً- تأديباً- احتساباً ) قد بينت سبب  وقوع الفعل فالمريض تناول الدواء مِن أجل الشفاء، والقاضي عاقب المجرم مِن  أجل تأديبه، والصيام وقع احتسابا للثواب، فهذا الاسم المنصوب يسمى بالمفعول  لأجله أي ما فعل الفعل من أجله وبسببه. 
وعلامة المفعول لأجله وقوعه في جواب السؤال بلم، فيقال: لم تناولت الدواء ؟ فتقول: رغبةً في الشفاء.
نقول  في إعراب المثال الأول: تناولَ: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، المريضُ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره، الدواءَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة  نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، رغبةً: مفعول لأجله منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة في آخره، في: حرف جر، الشفاءِ: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة  الظاهرة.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( يجعلونَ أصابعَهُم في آذانِهِم مِن الصواعقِ حذرَ الموتِ  ) وإعرابها: يجعلونَ: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه النون لأنه من الأفعال  الخمسة، والواو: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل، أصابعَ: مفعول  به أول منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف والهاء ضمير  متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر مضاف إليه، والميم حرف دال على الجمع، في:  حرف جر مبني على السكون، آذانِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر وعلامة جره الكسرة  الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر  مضاف إليه، والميم: حرف دال على الجمع، والجار والمجرور في محل نصب مفعول  به ثان، مِن: حرف جر مبني على السكون، الصواعقِ: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر  وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره، حذرَ: مفعول لأجله منصوب وعلامة نصبه  الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره، وهو مضاف والموتِ: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (وَوَهَبْنا لَهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِنَّا )فرحمةً:مفعول لأجله منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة.
واعلم أن المفعول لأجله يجوز جره أيضا مثل أن تقول في تناولَ المريضُ الدواءَ رغبةً في الشفاءِ، تناول المريضُ الدواءَ للرغبةِ في الشفاء، أو عاقبَ القاضي المجرمَ تأديباً له أو لتأديبه.
 فتلخص أن المفعول لأجله ويسمى أيضا المفعول له: اسم منصوب يذكر لبيان سبب وقوع الفعل، ويجوز جره أيضا بحرف الجر. 
( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو المفعول لأجله ؟
2- ماذا يجوز في المفعول لأجله من إعراب ؟
3- اذكر مثالاً لمفعول من أجله في جملة مفيدة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 استخرج المفعول لأجله فيما يأتي: 
(إِنَّا  مُرْسِلُوا النَّاقَةِ فِتْنَةً لَهُمْ فَارْتَقِبْهُمْ وَاصْطَبِرْ-  وَأَنْبَتْنا فِيها مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ تَبْصِرَةً- وَالنَّخْلَ  باسِقاتٍ لَها طَلْعٌ نَضِيدٌ رِزْقاً لِلْعِبادِ- وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ  يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغاءَ مَرْضاتِ اللَّهِ - أَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ  الرِّجالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّساءِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ  ) 

 ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل كل اسم مما يأتي مفعولا لأجله في جملة مفيدة:
 ( حياء- خشية- مجاملة ).

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنا عَلَيْهِمْ حاصِباً إِلاَّ آلَ لُوطٍ نَجَّيْناهُمْ بِسَحَرٍ نِعْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِنا. 
2- جَحَدُوا بِها وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  ها أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْماً وَعُلُوًّا.
3- َنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الدرس الثاني والخمسون )

مجرورات الأسماء

 قد  علمتَ أن الأسماء إما أن تكون مرفوعة أو منصوبة أو مجرورة، وقد مضى بيان  المرفوعات والمنصوبات من الأسماء وآن أوان بيان المجرورات منها.
فيجر الاسم في ثلاثة مواضع: 
1- أن يسبق بحرف جر،  وحروف الجر هي: ( مِن- إلى- عن- على- في- ربَّ- الباء- الكاف- اللام-  وحروف القسم وهي: الواو- والباء- والتاء ) وقد مضى ذكرها من قبل ويضاف  عليها (مُذْ- مُنْذُ ).
مثل:  ما رأيتُ زيداً مُذْ يومِ الخميسِ أو مُنْذُ يومِ الخميس أي مِن يوم  الخميس، ومثل ما كلمته منذُ شهرٍ أي مِن شهر فهما هنا حرفا جر وما بعدهما  اسم مجرور.
ومن حروف الجر خلا وعدا وحاشا أحيانا مثل جاءَ القومُ خلا زيدٍ، كما سبق بيانه في الاستثناء.
2- أن يكون تابعا لاسم قبله، والتوابع أربعة النعت والعطف والتوكيد والبدل. 
مثل: مررتُ بزيدٍ الفاضلِ، ومررتُ بزيدٍ وعمروٍ، ومررتُ بزيدٍ نفسِهِ، ومررتُ بزيدٍ أخيكَ.
 3- أن يضاف إليه اسم قبله ، مثل جاءَ غلامُ زيدٍ، ويسمى غلام مضافا، وزيد مضافا إليه. فالمضاف يعرب بحسب موقعه في الجملة، والمضاف إليه يكون مجرورا دائما إما بالكسرة أو بالفتحة أو بالياء.
 ولا يجو أن ينون المضاف، فإذا قلتَ جاءَ غلامٌ نونت غلاماً، وإذا قلتَ جاءَ غلامُ زيدٍ، سقطت التنوين من آخر غلام.
 ثم اعلم أن الإضافة تكون على معنى حرف من حروف الجر الثلاثة وهي: ( مِن- في- اللام ). 
لاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( هذا خاتمُ ذهبٍ- ورأيتُ قميصَ حريرٍ- وهذا بابُ خشبٍ ) تجد أن المعنى بين المضاف والمضاف إليه على تقدير ( مِن ) أي هذا خاتمٌ مِن ذهبٍ، ورأيتُ قميصاً من حرير، وهذا باب من الخشبِ  والضابط في ذلك هو أن يكون ( المضاف جزءاً من المضاف إليه، ويصح إطلاق اسم المضاف إليه على المضاف ).
فالخاتم  جزء وبعض من الذهب لأن الذهب قد يصنع منه الخاتم وقد يصنع منه غيره، ويصح  إطلاق الذهب على الخاتم تقول: هذا الخاتمُ ذهبٌ فأخبرنا بالذهب عن الخاتم،  وكذا قل في بقية الأمثلة.
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (وَما يُتْلى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتابِ فِي يَتامَى النِّساءِ ) فيتامى  النساءِ الإضافة فيها بمعنى مِن أي اليتامى مِن النساء، وذلك لصحة الضابط  هنا فإن اليتامى بعض من النساء لأن منهن يتامى ومنهن غير ذلك، ويصح الإخبار  بالنساء عن اليتامى يقال: هؤلاءِ اليتامى نساءٌ. 
ولاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: (  صيامُ النهارِ واجبٌ في رمضانَ- عثمانُ شهيدُ الدارِ- الحسينُ شهيدُ كربلاءَ  ) تجد أن المعنى بين المضاف والمضاف إليه على تقدير معنى ( في ) أي الصيام  في النهار واجبٌ، وعثمان شهيدٌ في الدار، والحسين شهيدٌ في كربلاءَ، وضابط  هذه الإضافة أن ( يكون المضاف إليه ظرفا للمضاف ) أي وقتا أو مكانا  فالنهار هو وقت وقوع الصوم، والدار هو مكان شهادة عثمان رضي الله عنه،  وكربلاء مكان شهادة الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما. 
مثال: قال الله تعالى: (وَقالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا بَلْ مَكْرُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهارِ ) فمكر الليلِ الإضافة فيها على معنى في أي مكر في الليل لأن الليل هو وقت المكر. ولاحظ معي هذه الأمثلة: ( هذا غلامُ زيدٍ- وهذه سيارةُ عمروٍ- ورأيتُ حقيبةَ هندٍ ) تجد أن المعنى بين المضاف والمضاف إليه على تقدير معنى ( اللام ) أي هذا غلامٌ لزيدٍ، وهذه سيارة لعمروٍ، ورأيتُ حقيبةً لهندٍ. 
وضابط هذه الإضافة أن ( لا يصلح فيها أحد المعنيين السابقين ) فإذا لم تكن الإضافة على معنى من ولا على معنى في فهي على معنى اللام.
مثال قال الله تعالى: ( الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمينَ ) فرب العالمينَ الإضافة فيها على معنى اللام أي رب للعالمين.
فتلخص أن الاسم يجر في ثلاثة مواضع: أولها أن يسبق بأحد حروف الجر، وثانيها أن يكون تابعا لاسم قبله، وثالثا أن يكون مضافا إليه.

 ( الأسئلة )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي مواضع الجر ؟
 2- ما هي معاني الإضافة ؟
 3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل معنى من معاني الإضافة ؟

 ( التمارين 1 )

 بين الأسماء المجرورة وسبب جرها فيما يأتي: 
( قل أعوذُ بربِّ الفلقِ- سلامٌ هيَ حتى مطلعِ الفجرِ- إِنِّي أَراكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ- وَإِذا صُرِفَتْ أَبْصارُهُمْ تِلْقاءَ أَصْحابِ النَّارِ قالُوا رَبَّنا لا تَجْعَلْنا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ- وَما أَرْسَلْنا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلاَّ أَخَذْنا أَهْلَها بِالْبَأْساءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَضَّرَّعُونَ ).

  ( التمارين 2 )

 اجعل كل اسم من الأسماء التالية مجرورة تارة بحرف الجر وتارة بالمضاف وتارة باسم قبله يتبعه:
 ( المسلمون- الجنة- أهل ). 

 ( التمارين 3 )

 أعرب ما يلي:
1- قل أعوذُ بربِّ الناسِ ملكِ الناسِ.
 2- نَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنا رَبُّنا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ.
 3-  دخلَ المدينةَ على حينِ غفلةٍ مِن أهلِها.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الباب السابع والأخير.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

> الباب السابع والأخير.
> وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.
> والحمد لله رب العالمين.


جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير والشرح المميز
وعدتنا بجمع الدروس في كتاب بي دي إف
كما أتمني  منك أيها الفاضل الكريم رفع نسخة بصيغة وورد 
حتى يسهل علينا استخدام أجزاء منها إن شرحناها لتلاميذنا في دروسنا المدرسية
وكما تعلمنا من سلفنا : (من _بركة العلم عزو كلّ قول إلى قائله_)
فسوف ننسب أي اقتباس من شرحكم إليكم إن شاء الله
ونتمنى عمل ذلك أيضا في دروس الصرف بعد انتهائها إن شاء الله

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير والشرح المميز
> وعدتنا بجمع الدروس في كتاب بي دي إف
> كما أتمني  منك أيها الفاضل الكريم رفع نسخة بصيغة وورد 
> حتى يسهل علينا استخدام أجزاء منها إن شرحناها لتلاميذنا في دروسنا المدرسية
> وكما تعلمنا من سلفنا : (من _بركة العلم عزو كلّ قول إلى قائله_)
> فسوف ننسب أي اقتباس من شرحكم إليكم إن شاء الله
> ونتمنى عمل ذلك أيضا في دروس الصرف بعد انتهائها إن شاء الله


بارك الله فيك.
أفعل إن شاء الله ما أردتَ ولكني أحتاج لوقت أطول لأن الكتابة في الوورد مرهقة أريد أن أكتب كلمة ملعب فأكتب معلب أو أن أقول مفعول به منصوب فإذا بي أقول مفعول به مجرور وهكذا يحصل سهو وانتقال للبصر أثناء الكتابة إضافة لبعض أخطاء التشكيل.
وقد انتهينا من مراجعة خمسة أبواب وبقي السادس والسابع نسأل الله الإعانة.
مع التقدير.

----------


## محمد قاسم الجكني

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه التوضيحات للمتدئين رغم أن المبتدئين لا بد أن يترك لهم بعض التجوزات حتى يستفيدوا ويكون في مقدرهم الفهم والاستيعاب فشكرا لك على هذه التوضيحات المهذبة

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه التوضيحات للمتدئين رغم أن المبتدئين لا بد أن يترك لهم بعض التجوزات حتى يستفيدوا ويكون في مقدرهم الفهم والاستيعاب فشكرا لك على هذه التوضيحات المهذبة


جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير والشرح المميز
> وعدتنا بجمع الدروس في كتاب بي دي إف
> كما أتمني  منك أيها الفاضل الكريم رفع نسخة بصيغة وورد 
> حتى يسهل علينا استخدام أجزاء منها إن شرحناها لتلاميذنا في دروسنا المدرسية
> وكما تعلمنا من سلفنا : (من _بركة العلم عزو كلّ قول إلى قائله_)
> فسوف ننسب أي اقتباس من شرحكم إليكم إن شاء الله
> ونتمنى عمل ذلك أيضا في دروس الصرف بعد انتهائها إن شاء الله


تفضل أخي ما أردت تجده هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....6%E3%ED%C9-pdf
وإذا رغبت بنسخة وورد فراسلني على الخاص.
مع التقدير.

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

> تفضل أخي ما أردت تجده هنا:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....6%E3%ED%C9-pdf
> وإذا رغبت بنسخة وورد فراسلني على الخاص.
> مع التقدير.


_جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك
__وزادك علما وكتب لك الأجر__
أرسلت لك رسالة على بريدك الخاص_

----------


## أم قدامة الأنصارية

السلام عليك اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك ولكن هل هذا كل الشرح،،،؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> السلام عليك اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك ولكن هل هذا كل الشرح،،،؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.
نعم هو كل الشرح.
الأفضل الرجوع إلى النسخة المنقحة وهي هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....6%E3%ED%C9-pdf

----------


## نورالسادات مرباعي

شكرا................

----------


## إبن الجوزية

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء

----------


## إبن الجوزية

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء عن جهدك ثم أخي الفاضل هل أجدصوتياوأين أجد؟

----------


## صهيب الجواري

جزاك الله خيرا ، ونفع بك ، وزادك علما وحرصا ، وفهما ...

----------


## عبد الكريم الدخيسي

شكر الله لك اخي الكريم وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خالد عبد الله الغنام

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة ماجستير جامعة تبوك

بارك الله فيك 
مجهود تشكر عليه

----------


## أبو معاذ البليدي

أكرمك الله وأجزل لك المثوبة

----------


## مريم أم عبد الرحمن

> ( الدرس الثالث عشر )
> 
> 
> 
> الأسماء الخمسة
> 
>  قد  علمتَ أن الأسماء تنقسم عدة أقسام وتقدم منها الاسم المفرد، والمثنى،  والجمع بأنواعه، وآخر أقسام الاسم التي لها إعراب خاص هي الأسماء الخمسة. 
>  والأسماء الخمسة هي: أبو - أخو- حمو- فو- ذو.
> فهذه خمسة أسماء نقل عن العرب فيها إعراب خاص بها وهو الرفع بالواو والنصب بالألف، والجر بالياء.
> ...



جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 

استفدت كثيرا من هذه الدروس 

جعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم

----------

